# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Sports >  ★ ★ ★  FIFA World Cup 2010:Spain Crowns the Glory  ★ ★ ★

## J Square

Hello Friends,

Lets discuss here the prospects of 2010 FIFA World Cup.(FIFA.com - The Official Website of the FIFA World Cupâ¢)

(Thanks to Saathan for the poster)





*Top 10 Teams and Thier Managers (not necessarily in the order of listing)* (Thanks to Kuttikanam for the Info)

England  :salut:   :salut:  -- Fabio Capello  :salut: 
Argentina -- Diego Maradona  :salut:   :salut: 
France -- Raymond Domenech
Germany -- Joachim Low
Netherlands -- Bert van Marwijk
Denmark --Morten Olsen
Italy -- Marcello Lippi
Portugal -- Carlos Queiroz
Brazil -- Carlos Dunga
Spain -- Vicente del Bosque

*Superstars of the Top 10 Teams*

England -- Wayne Rooney  :salut:   :salut:  Steven Gerrad  :salut:   :salut:   :salut:  ,John Terry  :salut:  ,Frank Lampard  :salut:   :salut: 

Argentina -- Lionel Messi  :salut:   :salut:  ,Carlos Tevez,Higuain
France -- Thierry Henry,Nicolas Anelka
Germany -- Podolsky
Netherlands -- Aryan Robben
Denmark -- Nicklas Bendtner
Italy --Fabio Cannavaro,Gennaro Gattuso 
Portugal -- Chirstiano Ronaldo  :salut:   :salut:  
Brazil -- Kaka
Spain -- Xavi,Andres Iniesta,David Villa







I have listed the all teams and groups here.Also, the fixture too is put up.














*World Cup Winners Till Now:*



World Cup 2010 Theme Song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0&feature=fvst[/ame]

----------


## Sameer

Kalakki nawase...ee thread namukku kozhuppikkam....
ella BRAZIL fansinum swagatham...
oru poll koodi idu...aru cup edukkum ennu predict cheyyan para pillerodu...

----------


## xyz

Please post the fixture also in the first post!

----------


## xyz

Group B is almost looks like Argentina's group in 94 world cup. Same Nigeria and Greece.

----------


## J Square

> Please post the fixture also in the first post!


ok
 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## J Square

*England   * 

*Rooney*
*Gerrad*
*Beckham* 

*  *

----------


## xyz

> *England   * 
> 
> *Rooney*
> *Gerrad*
> *Beckham* 
> 
> *  *


 :Death:   :Death:   :Death: 
Veeryam chornnupoyavar!

----------


## Sameer

njan Brazilnu kuthi....samba thaala kozhuppode, latin american shyliyil foot ball enna kala groundil viriyichu, Brazil thanne ithavana cup edukkum..
(sahithyam koodi poyo..  :Silenced: )

----------


## Saathan

LOGO:

----------


## xyz

> njan Brazilnu kuthi....samba thaala kozhuppode, latin american shyliyil foot ball enna kala groundil viriyichu, Brazil thanne ithavana cup edukkum..
> (sahithyam koodi poyo.. )


 :Laugh:   :Laugh:  Samba thaalavum layavumokke Brazilinu pande nashttappettu.. they have good luck to win a match!

----------


## Keeleri Achu

> Argentinaaaa...


 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon: 
 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## mampilly

ee summer argentinakkoppammmm :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon: 




>

----------


## J Square

ee threadil kure dupukal irangiyittundallo...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## xyz

> ee threadil kure dupukal irangiyittundallo...


englandin vote chaaithavanmaarude list eduthaal easy aayitt kittumallo..  :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

> englandin vote chaaithavanmaarude list eduthaal easy aayitt kittumallo..


 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  athil aaranu hey dupe...  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## xyz

> athil aaranu hey dupe...


ennekollu and shinkidis...

----------


## Sanchaari

hope is on argentina's offence...messi,higuain,milito,aguero,di maria...defence is d problem..

----------


## yash

> ee summer argentinakkoppammmm


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 

argentina.....  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## yash

> ee threadil kure dupukal irangiyittundallo...


athu argentinan dupukal......  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 
santi biriyani offer cheythu 27 votukal kitti....... Oro malsarathilum 27 goalukal vaaghichu koottan pokunna team alle......  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Keeleri Achu

> ee threadil kure dupukal irangiyittundallo...


Poda koppe...  :Laugh: 
originalum dupum thirichariyanulla prayam ninakkayittilla... atha ingane

----------


## moovybuf

My hopes on Argentina is increasing.. Maradona seems to have settled to possible twenty..

Most Argentinians playing in Europe are finding good form.. Some excellent players could surprise everyone..

----------


## Giggs

> hope is on argentina's offence...messi,higuain,milito,aguero,di maria...defence is d problem..


Defence is a problem since Ayala left. Heinze paazh aanu , Gabriel Milito formil thirichethiyaal will be fine. Martin Demichelis is also good.

----------


## vivek achayan

:Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon: spain :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## nettooran

> My hopes on Argentina is increasing.. Maradona seems to have settled to possible twenty..
> 
> Most Argentinians playing in Europe are finding good form.. Some excellent players could surprise everyone..


*Argentina's attacking players are all in good form   Higuin,Messi,Milito,Augero,Tevez etc.......De maria could play as a better playmaker than Veron..But Maradonna insists on Veron..

But problem lies with defense ..apart from Samuel there is no world class defensive player...Zanetti is not called up.
Mascherano form is a question mark as a world class defensive midfeilder...
They don't have a great Goal keeper either..To win the WC you need a great GK..No team has won the WC without a great Goal keeper in teh past 25 years..
If they can fix GK ,Defenders,Full backs and defensive midfeilder issues they have what it takes to win the world cup...But still I think they have a team to reach the Semifinals....*

----------


## xyz

> *Argentina's attacking players are all in good form   Higuin,Messi,Milito,Augero,Tevez etc.......De maria could play as a better playmaker than Veron..But Maradonna insists on Veron..
> 
> But problem lies with defense ..apart from Samuel there is no world class defensive player...Zanetti is not called up.
> Mascherano form is a question mark as a world class defensive midfeilder...
> They don't have a great Goal keeper either..To win the WC you need a great GK..No team has won the WC without a great Goal keeper in teh past 25 years..
> If they can fix GK ,Defenders,Full backs and defensive midfeilder issues they have what it takes to win the world cup...But still I think they have a team to reach the Semifinals....*


Veron would be a total failure if he included in the squad. First of all, he passed his glory and he never performed well for his team in the past. Why the hell Maradon kept away Requelmi when he is far far better than this old lion?

----------


## reality

> Veron would be a total failure if he included in the squad. First of all, he passed his glory and he never performed well for his team in the past. Why the hell Maradon kept away Requelmi when he is far far better than this old lion?


 requelmiyumayi adichu pirinju..maradonayoda kali :Laugh: ....adanja adhyayam thurappikkallu...requlemi oru pravashyam desheeya kalikalil ninnu viramichathanu...pinne veendum thirichu vannu...entha oanilllathe kalikkan pattoole... :Very Happy: athinokke braziline kandu padi..ronaldinjoyille..venda..kakayille venda...ittam pole kalikkar vereyirippundu...avaru kalicholum.. :Very Happy:

----------


## reality

> *Argentina's attacking players are all in good form Higuin,Messi,Milito,Augero,Tevez etc.......De maria could play as a better playmaker than Veron..But Maradonna insists on Veron..*
> 
> *But problem lies with defense ..apart from Samuel there is no world class defensive player...Zanetti is not called up.*
> *Mascherano form is a question mark as a world class defensive midfeilder...*
> *They don't have a great Goal keeper either..To win the WC you need a great GK..No team has won the WC without a great Goal keeper in teh past 25 years..*
> *If they can fix GK ,Defenders,Full backs and defensive midfeilder issues they have what it takes to win the world cup...But still I think they have a team to reach the Semifinals....*


Machoo..avarude kayyil defenders onnumillla..ullathu kondu onam pole :Very Happy: ..56 passil goaladikkunnavara..forwards mathram mathi.. :Very Happy: ..pinne quarter vare pokanalle...ithu thanne dharalam :Laugh:

----------


## nettooran

_Unlike Argentina and unlike in the previous world cups Brazil's problem is in attack...Dunga's team doesn't have enough creativity upfront..KAKA is the only creative spark with either D.Alves or Maicon on the wings as attacking full backs..May be Bastos too on the left ....Elano will provide the set piece delivery..It may be enough for standard teams....But against a very organised defense it's not enough...Against a team who plays with 9 members behind the ball , more creativity is needed...
It may be the first time after 1982 Brazil is playing with a team which doesn't have a striker who can dribble from out side the penalty box and get in and shoot.. Fabiano's record as a striker is good ..But He's not in the same league as Romario,Bebeto,Ronaldo or Rivaldo.....
Kaka is not a classic NO.10 either..His game is based on pace ..If he looses pace then he can not do anything...Robinho on one fine morning he will be world class ..for other 2 games he will be sleep walking..I prefer Nilmar who's more consistent and a better goal scorer..
I hope Dunga will put Ronaldinho in the mix atleast as a sub and drop Julio Baptista .So that he can contribute when needed..

Defensively There is no other team which can match Brazill....including the Goalkeeper._

----------


## xyz

> requelmiyumayi adichu pirinju..maradonayoda kali....adanja adhyayam thurappikkallu...requlemi oru pravashyam desheeya kalikalil ninnu viramichathanu...pinne veendum thirichu vannu...entha oanilllathe kalikkan pattoole...athinokke braziline kandu padi..ronaldinjoyille..venda..kakayille venda...ittam pole kalikkar vereyirippundu...avaru kalicholum..


avaru kalichu thottolum ennu parayunnathalle gorrect??  :Laugh:

----------


## Giggs

> _Defensively There is no other team which can match Brazill....including the Goalkeeper._


Yes , defensively they are the best ( May be the best defense of all time for Brazil , as they are not famed for defenders , The great Brazil of 50's & 60's didn't had such defense ) , Argentina is having the worst among the Major teams. Ronaldinho is a way better player than Kaka on any day eventhough both of them passed their prime.

----------


## reality

> _Unlike Argentina and unlike in the previous world cups Brazil's problem is in attack...Dunga's team doesn't have enough creativity upfront..KAKA is the only creative spark with either D.Alves or Maicon on the wings as attacking full backs..May be Bastos too on the left ....Elano will provide the set piece delivery..It may be enough for standard teams....But against a very organised defense it's not enough...Against a team who plays with 9 members behind the ball , more creativity is needed..._
> _It may be the first time after 1982 Brazil is playing with a team which doesn't have a striker who can dribble from out side the penalty box and get in and shoot.. Fabiano's record as a striker is good ..But He's not in the same league as Romario,Bebeto,Ronaldo or Rivaldo....._
> _Kaka is not a classic NO.10 either..His game is based on pace ..If he looses pace then he can not do anything...Robinho on one fine morning he will be world class ..for other 2 games he will be sleep walking..I prefer Nilmar who's more consistent and a better goal scorer.._
> _I hope Dunga will put Ronaldinho in the mix atleast as a sub and drop Julio Baptista .So that he can contribute when needed.._
> 
> _Defensively There is no other team which can match Brazill....including the Goalkeeper._


I don't think brazil have any problem in attack..Last world cup Brazil had a group of shooters but didn't make any powerfil impact in ground..only one game...against japan ,they were regain the power and 2nd round and quarter didn't played the best...See the score aginst France..just 1-0...its pathetic display from brazil i think...atleast if they score any goal , we can support...But this was never expected...Now, the team is really balanced in reality :Very Happy: ..What a bombastic comeback they showed against USA in Confederation Cup..And his first goal. mr. Fabiano's was awesome..man really awesome..And who got the man of the match Award..Our own KAKA..He will make the difference...he have the class and Strength...The leading move that which end up the second goal was really a masterclass performance from KAKA...Kaka you are the Rocker..common..gimme the world cup to us :Yahoo:

----------


## veecee

*BRAzil* :Thumbdown1:  :Thumbdown1:  :Thumbdown1:

----------


## yash

*ars 4 - por 0 (67 minute)

por 0 - bir 2 (69 mnt)

sun 2- bol 0 (69 mnt)*

----------


## J Square

*England  *  :Yahoo:

----------


## moovybuf

> *Argentina's attacking players are all in good form   Higuin,Messi,Milito,Augero,Tevez etc.......De maria could play as a better playmaker than Veron..But Maradonna insists on Veron..
> 
> But problem lies with defense ..apart from Samuel there is no world class defensive player...Zanetti is not called up.
> Mascherano form is a question mark as a world class defensive midfeilder...
> They don't have a great Goal keeper either..To win the WC you need a great GK..No team has won the WC without a great Goal keeper in teh past 25 years..
> If they can fix GK ,Defenders,Full backs and defensive midfeilder issues they have what it takes to win the world cup...But still I think they have a team to reach the Semifinals....*


Argentina maintained a clean sheet in their last 4 games, I think ?? .. They are getting into some sort of stability.. The problem is all the 4 are more like cenntral defenders.. No one to run on the overlap like Daniel Alves for Brazil or Evra for France.. THis is a very important aspect in the attacking sense..

Veron has been impressive (not world class) in the last few matches.. He could be good foil for Messi.  I am not a big fan of Riquelme.. He has his own style and the whole team needs to be adjusted to that style. He slows down the pace of the game dramatically and occasionaly goes for that killer pass..

I think De Maria could be the perfect impact player for Argentina in this WC.. May be he could start the game in the knock out fixtures if he proves his worth.. He could be a star in the making..

----------


## reality

> *Argentina maintained a clean sheet in their last 4 games, I think ?? .*. They are getting into some sort of stability.. The problem is all the 4 are more like cenntral defenders.. No one to run on the overlap like Daniel Alves for Brazil or Evra for France.. THis is a very important aspect in the attacking sense..
> 
> Veron has been impressive (not world class) in the last few matches.. He could be good foil for Messi. I am not a big fan of Riquelme.. He has his own style and the whole team needs to be adjusted to that style. He slows down the pace of the game dramatically and occasionaly goes for that killer pass..
> 
> I think De Maria could be the perfect impact player for Argentina in this WC.. May be he could start the game in the knock out fixtures if he proves his worth.. He could be a star in the making..


athe nalla clean sheet thanne :Laugh: 

Argentina*1:0*Germany
Argentina* 2:1* Jamaica
Argentina* 3:2* Costa Rica
Argentina *1:2* Spain

Jamaica 1 goal nikshepichu...
costarica 2 goal nikshepichu...
Spain 2 goal nikshepichu...

 :Very Happy:

----------


## J Square

> athe nalla clean sheet thanne
> 
> Argentina*1:0*Germany
> Argentina* 2:1* Jamaica
> Argentina* 3:2* Costa Rica
> Argentina *1:2* Spain
> 
> Jamaica 1 goal nikshepichu...
> costarica 2 goal nikshepichu...
> Spain 2 goal nikshepichu...


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## nettooran

> athe nalla clean sheet thanne
> 
> Argentina*1:0*Germany
> Argentina* 2:1* Jamaica
> Argentina* 3:2* Costa Rica
> Argentina *1:2* Spain
> 
> Jamaica 1 goal nikshepichu...
> costarica 2 goal nikshepichu...
> Spain 2 goal nikshepichu...


costarica and Jamaica friendlyil domestic players mathrame undayirunnullooo..I think it was an experiment team...

Spain completely outplayed Argentina...I was surprised at the manner in which they succumbed to defeat...In the second half Jesus Navas literally ran over the Argentinian defense..

Pinne friendly resultsil valiya karyam illa......Players will get time to train together before WC..aa samayathu ethra chemistry kaivarikkunnu ennathine aasrayichirikkum teamukalude form...
So much has to accomplished in a 7 games tournament like WC..

----------


## Santi

> costarica and Jamaica friendlyil domestic players mathrame undayirunnullooo..I think it was an experiment team...
> 
> Spain completely outplayed Argentina...I was surprised at the manner in which they succumbed to defeat...In the second half Jesus Navas literally ran over the Argentinian defense..
> 
> Pinne friendly resultsil valiya karyam illa......Players will get time to train together before WC..aa samayathu ethra chemistry kaivarikkunnu ennathine aasrayichirikkum teamukalude form...
> So much has to accomplished in a 7 games tournament like WC..


jesus navas sub aairunno ?? atho first elevenil undo ??

----------


## J Square

> costarica and Jamaica friendlyil domestic players mathrame undayirunnullooo..I think it was an experiment team...
> 
> Spain completely outplayed Argentina...I was surprised at the manner in which they succumbed to defeat...In the second half Jesus Navas literally ran over the Argentinian defense..
> 
> Pinne friendly resultsil valiya karyam illa......Players will get time to train together before WC..aa samayathu ethra chemistry kaivarikkunnu ennathine aasrayichirikkum teamukalude form...
> So much has to accomplished in a 7 games tournament like WC..


Jesus Nawas ......  :Yahoo:  ente fk perulla payyan allaee.. engane spaarathirikkum....  :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

*"Most of the experts from the football world feel that this England will the cup"*

**

----------


## Bunny

> *"Most of the experts from the football world feel that this England will the cup"*
> 
> **



 :Headbonk:   :Headbonk:   :Headbonk: 

_Brazil or Germany  _

----------


## veecee

> *"Most of the experts from the football world feel that this England will the cup"*
> 
> **


 
ithupolathe experts alle  :Ennekollu:

----------


## tomcaty

> *"Most of the experts from the football world feel that this England will the cup"*
> 
> **


engane engane engane........chumma thamaashikathe ashane :Headbonk:

----------


## mampilly

Ethu expert IM Vijayan anO? 




> *"Most of the experts from the football world feel that this England will the cup"*
> 
> **

----------


## mampilly

Brazil win worldcup with an ordinary golly Tafrel




> Argentina maintained a clean sheet in their last 4 games, I think ?? .. They are getting into some sort of stability.. The problem is all the 4 are more like cenntral defenders.. No one to run on the overlap like Daniel Alves for Brazil or Evra for France.. THis is a very important aspect in the attacking sense..
> 
> Veron has been impressive (not world class) in the last few matches.. He could be good foil for Messi. I am not a big fan of Riquelme.. He has his own style and the whole team needs to be adjusted to that style. He slows down the pace of the game dramatically and occasionaly goes for that killer pass..
> 
> I think De Maria could be the perfect impact player for Argentina in this WC.. May be he could start the game in the knock out fixtures if he proves his worth.. He could be a star in the making..

----------


## reality

> *"Most of the experts from the football world feel that this England will the cup"*
> 
> **


 Englandinu chandundu..    Brazil,Spain,England,Argentina  :Very Happy:

----------


## mampilly

My mind want win of Argentina, Pakshe chance Spain thanne. Ennatha team




> Englandinu chandundu.. Brazil,Spain,England,Argentina

----------


## Giggs

A great day for *Argentine forwards* yesterday , Messi & Higuain both banged Hat-trick's for their respective clubs.

La Liga Week 26 :

Barca v Valencia (3-0) ; 56',81' & 83' Messi  :Yahoo: 
Valladolid v Real Madrid (1-4) ; 28' Ronaldo ,   45', 52' & 65' Higuain

Messi's goals were really fantastic.

----------


## tomcaty

> A great day for *Argentine forwards* yesterday , Messi & Higuain both banged Hat-trick's for their respective clubs.
> 
> La Liga Week 26 :
> 
> Barca v Valencia (3-0) ; 56',81' & 83' Messi 
> Valladolid v Real Madrid (1-4) ; 28' Ronaldo ,   45', 52' & 65' Higuain
> 
> Messi's goals were really fantastic.


Messi  :Yahoo: 
Higuain :Yahoo: 
Argentina :Rockon:

----------


## nasrani

> A great day for *Argentine forwards* yesterday , Messi & Higuain both banged Hat-trick's for their respective clubs.
> 
> La Liga Week 26 :
> 
> Barca v Valencia (3-0) ; 56',81' & 83' Messi 
> Valladolid v Real Madrid (1-4) ; 28' Ronaldo , 45', 52' & 65' Higuain
> 
> Messi's goals were really fantastic.


 ARGENTINA................... :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## nasrani

> *"Most of the experts from the football world feel that this England will the cup"*
> 
> **


aa expertinte peru mr.NAWAS ennano????

----------


## spiderman

*Injured, tearful Beckham faces World Cup heartbreak*





ROME (AFP) - – David Beckham's dreams of playing in a fourth World Cup looked doomed on Sunday after he suffered a ruptured Achilles tendon injury.
  The 34-year-old former England captain was hurt in AC Milan's 1-0 Serie A win over Chievo at the San Siro, a victory which helped close the gap on league leaders Inter.
  "A rupture of the Achilles tendon is suspected," said a statement on the AC Milan official website.
  AC Milan vice-president Adriano Galliani said that the player will be out for "probably five or six months".
  The World Cup gets underway in South Africa on June 11.
  "I saw him and he was suffering. In the dressing room, I took him in my arms and told him that if he wanted, he will be with us next year."
  Milan coach Leonardo said: "David's injury is bad for us. This was an important victory tonight, but this injury prevents us from really enjoying it.
  "It's an important injury and we need to be able to judge how serious it is.
  "David realised straightaway what had happened. He understood that it was a serious problem and he said so immediately. Its such a great shame. He's a great lad who makes a huge contribution to the team."
  Beckham, desperate to feature in Fabio Capello's England squad for South Africa and play in a fourth World Cup finals, twisted his left ankle during the final minutes of Sunday's match.
  He limped off the field and was stretchered away in pain and in tears.
  It's understood that he will undergo surgery in Finland on Monday.
  "This injury has been a heavy blow for him and for us. Unfortunately the party is ruined," added Leonardo.
  Dutch veteran Clarence Seedorf, who had scored Milan's last-minute winner in the game, said he had great sympathy for Beckham.
  "David is very bad. When it happened, it didn't seem to be a big thing, but eventually it looked to be a serious enough injury," said Seedorf.
  Milan defender Ignazio Abate said the England star was inconsolable.
  "He's not doing well. He was in tears in the dressing room, he wasn't saying a lot. This has affected us all."
  Earlier Sunday, Beckham had admitted he was far from certain to win a place in England's squad for the World Cup finals.
  Beckham was an unused substitute in England's recent friendly win over Egypt as Capello opted to look at Theo Walcott and Shaun Wright-Phillips on the right wing instead of the veteran LA Galaxy star.
  The 34-year-old joined AC Milan on loan in January in an attempt to convince Capello he could still make an impact at the highest level, but he has been left on the bench several times during his spell at the San Siro.
  An injury crisis at the club, however, meant he was handed a rare start on Sunday.
  Beckham is England's most-capped outfield player and has played in three World Cups.
  Quoted in several newspapers in England on Sunday, former Manchester United midfielder Beckham said: "Am I banking on going to the World Cup? No, not at all.
  "I am not guaranteed to go to South Africa. I have to work hard and hopefully win my place.
  "There are a good few months left and plenty of games to play, but hopefully I can carry on playing well and get in the squad."


Injured, tearful Beckham faces World Cup heartbreak - Yahoo! Singapore News

----------


## spiderman

*England fans-nu adiyaayi*

----------


## Keeleri Achu

> A great day for *Argentine forwards* yesterday , Messi & Higuain both banged Hat-trick's for their respective clubs.
> 
> La Liga Week 26 :
> 
> Barca v Valencia (3-0) ; 56',81' & 83' Messi 
> Valladolid v Real Madrid (1-4) ; 28' Ronaldo ,   45', 52' & 65' Higuain
> 
> Messi's goals were really fantastic.


Messi :Rockon:  :Rockon: 
Higuain :Rockon:  :Rockon: 
Argentina :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## nettooran

> jesus navas sub aairunno ?? atho first elevenil undo ??


He was a sub in the friendly....But he has  some phsycological problems..He's suffering from acute Homesickness..So do not travel much...
But this year he wants to go to south africa...In form,he is an absolute starter...

----------


## nettooran

> Jesus Nawas ......  ente fk perulla payyan allaee.. engane spaarathirikkum....


avanu alpam Mental problevum undu ..ee Nawasine pole thanne....Piri alpam loose aanu..

----------


## nettooran

> Messi 
> Higuain
> Argentina


ithe Higuin aanu LYONinethire 5 mikacha Goal avasarangal nasthapeduthi theri kettathu....
In my Opinion Deigo Milito is a better and consistent player than Higuin...

----------


## Santi

> He was a sub in the friendly....But he has  some phsycological problems..He's suffering from acute Homesickness..So do not travel much...
> But this year he wants to go to south africa...In form,he is an absolute starter...


athinu spain 4 3 3 alle..athil evide kalikkum......torresum villayum silvayum alle front three ..pinne xavi iniesta and alonso or zenna

----------


## nettooran

> athinu spain 4 3 3 alle..athil evide kalikkum......torresum villayum silvayum alle front three ..pinne xavi iniesta and alonso or zenna


he can play either as a right winger or right back....He has lightning speed and a fast dribbler..Problem is he does'nt know how to slow down ..He keeps attacking leaving the wing open..Defensive liability aanu...

----------


## Santi

> he can play either as a right winger or right back....He has lightning speed and a fast dribbler..Problem is he does'nt know how to slow down ..He keeps attacking leaving the wing open..Defensive liability aanu...


yevanum aa marichu poya chekkanum spaininte bhavi vagdanangal aavumennu parayana kettitundu kore aayi... athil oruthan marichu poyi..ini yevante gathi enthano entho

----------


## nettooran

> yevanum aa marichu poya chekkanum spaininte bhavi vagdanangal aavumennu parayana kettitundu kore aayi... athil oruthan marichu poyi..ini yevante gathi enthano entho


He's performing very well for his club Sevilla.....ee Phsycological problem illayirunnenkil one of the best wingers in the world aayene...

----------


## Pinkpanther

> ARGENTINA...................


But ivanmar rajyathinu vendi kalikkumbol ee prakadanamonnum purathu vararilla.Any way, the way messi is playing he will break all the records what his predecessors
set.
Innalathe kaliyil messi sherikkum kasari.Specially the first and second goal.The third was a weak shot but managed to find the net.

----------


## Pinkpanther

> yevanum aa marichu poya chekkanum spaininte bhavi vagdanangal aavumennu parayana kettitundu kore aayi... athil oruthan marichu poyi..ini yevante gathi enthano entho


Entammooo.... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Santi

> Entammooo....


enthe??...................

----------


## nasrani

> But ivanmar rajyathinu vendi kalikkumbol ee prakadanamonnum purathu vararilla.Any way, the way messi is playing he will break all the records what his predecessors
> set.
> Innalathe kaliyil messi sherikkum kasari.Specially the first and second goal.The third was a weak shot but managed to find the net.


 argentinakkar athra prashnamilla...rajyathinu vendi nannayi kalikkum......messi anu pratheeksha pakshe midfeildil aarengilum support venam...

----------


## vivek achayan

spain......................

----------


## vivek achayan

> athinu spain 4 3 3 alle..athil evide kalikkum......torresum villayum silvayum alle front three ..pinne xavi iniesta and alonso or zenna


 santino spain fan aano???????

----------


## J Square

Beckham  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pinkpanther

> Beckham


Pavam beckam..Anyway Fabio cappola rekshapettu.If beckam was available for selection then 'Kazhikanum vayya thuppanum vayyatha avasthayilayirikkum'

----------


## vishnu vardhan

yesterdays goal by messi it seemed like some thing supernatural,

yesterday both hguain  ,messi both made hattrick, both from argentina,

vamos argentinaaaaaaaaaa................................

higuan , tevez & leo messi will bring world cup for argentina

----------


## J Square

*Gutted Beckham eyes full recovery* 



(PA) Monday 15 March 2010

David Beckham hopes to made a "swift and full recovery" from the injury which will rule him out of the 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa, his spokesman said today. The 34-year-old tore his Achilles tendon playing for AC Milan last night and will miss the rest of the season.
"David is on his way to Finland to see a specialist and have a scan on the injury," a statement on his official website read. "He is understandably upset but wants to thank everyone for their messages of support. He hopes to make a swift and full recovery."
 
*He is understandably upset but wants to thank everyone for their messages of support. He hopes to make a swift and full recovery.*
 
_A statement on David Beckham's official website about the player's Achilles tendon injury_ 



Beckham, who will be 35 in May, will be examined by Finnish surgeon Dr Sakari Orava at his Turku clinic this afternoon, and is expected to go under the knife later today. Some have suggested the injury, suffered in yesterday's 1-0 win over Chievo, could jeopardise the free-kick specialist's career, but Orava believes he can make a complete recovery.
"Usually yes,'' Orava told _Sky Sports News_. "Top athletes usually heal well but it's a few months until you are back at the same level as you were before.
"I don't think it is a big difference to be (aged) 25 or 35, it will be three, four, five months. Most of these patients come back at the same level, even in a top soccer player."
Earlier, in a statement released to _Press Association Sport_, England coach Fabio Capello said: "We have to wait for the results of the scan, but it looks like he is out of the World Cup.


 
*David is a great professional and has worked very hard to be ready for the World Cup, so missing it will be a big blow. I am very sad.*
 
_Fabio Capello on David Beckham_ 


"I spoke with him after the game on Sunday night to offer my support, as did Franco Baldini. David is a great professional and has worked very hard to be ready for the World Cup, so missing it will be a big blow."
It is expected to be three months at the very earliest before Beckham can run, and double that before he has a chance of playing again. More likely he will be out for the remainder of 2010. Capello added: "I am very sad for David that he has suffered this injury.''
Beckham's spokesman told _The Sun_: "He's devastated by the injury. He's fearful of what it could mean for his World Cup hopes. We will see the full extent of the injury. Victoria is flying out to him immediately because of the injury. She's naturally worried about him."
Beckham was only in Italy to give himself the best possible chance of becoming the first England player to feature in four FIFA World Cups. The injury occurred with no opposition player near him in yesterday's win at the San Siro.

----------


## reality

> Beckham


Englandinte sadhyatha mangi :Very Happy:

----------


## Santi

englandkarkkoru excuse aayi....ini beckam illathonda allel angottu ulathiyene ennu parayalo..........

----------


## J Square

> Englandinte sadhyatha mangi


 :2guns:   :2guns:   :2guns:   :2guns:

----------


## veecee

messi  :cheers: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJh5-zEsLfM]YouTube - Goals for Messi - Barcelona vs Valencia 3-0 All Goals and Highlights 14.03.10[/ame]

----------


## Santi

........................

----------


## nettooran

*Inter's victory today shows how important a very organised Defence is...All fanboys here are talking about attacking players...But it's the defense and the box to box midfeilders who win big games..
DROGBA can bully around over rated EPL defenders....But LUCIO just tamed him....

LUCIO
MOURINHO*

----------


## J Square

thanks veecee.... great goals from messi

----------


## J Square

*Surgeon confirms Becks' absence*

----------


## nasrani

messi and others will do it for agrentina with the all time great maradona....

----------


## nettooran

> messi and others will do it for agrentina with the all time great maradona....


ayye Maradonna atharakkaran aano?? :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Silenced:

----------


## J Square

brazil pansum argentina pansum thammil adikkunnu.... enthinaanavo....  :Ennekollu:

----------


## nasrani

> brazil pansum argentina pansum thammil adikkunnu.... enthinaanavo....


 najngal world cup neda arhatha ulla teamukal aayathu kondanu.....oru gup polum nedan chance illatha england pans....

----------


## reality

> *Inter's victory today shows how important a very organised Defence is...All fanboys here are talking about attacking players...But it's the defense and the box to box midfeilders who win big games..*
> _DROGBA can bully around over rated EPL defenders....But LUCIO just tamed him...._
> 
> _LUCIO_
> _MOURINHO_


Pinnalla....prathirodham strong akkiyalalle tholvi ozhivakkan pattooo..nammude 'indiakkokke' attack' cheyyan ariyanjittano 'prathirodhathinu' vendi vanthuka chelavazhikkunnathu..prathirodham 
strong aanenkil akramanam cheyyan ethir team onnu bayakkum..pinne akramanthinulla kunthamunakal nammude kayyil ishtam pole undu thanum...
  Brazil ee lokakappil shradheyamavunnathu ee top cla** defensiev playersiloodeyanu...attacking playersinum randum kalpichu attack cheyyanulla oorjjam nalkunna defensive warriors!  Bravo Bravo BRazilllllllll :Yahoo:

----------


## reality

> brazil pansum argentina pansum thammil adikkunnu.... enthinaanavo....


edited........

----------


## reality

> brazil pansum argentina pansum thammil adikkunnu.... enthinaanavo....


Ponnurukkinnadathu Poochenkkenthu karyam :Laugh:

----------


## Keeleri Achu

> brazil pansum argentina pansum thammil adikkunnu.... enthinaanavo....


World Cup nte threadil England pansinu enthanavo karyam... :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## vivek achayan

argentinayude kalam kazhinju.............
ippol spaininte time aanu................

----------


## xyz

> brazil pansum argentina pansum thammil adikkunnu.... enthinaanavo....


kaliyrariyaathavare kali padippikkunnathinaanu.. 
orotta nashttam.. Beckham illathe poyi.. aa sthaanathu valla kaliyariyaavunnavar vallavarum keri paniyaakkiyaale ullo..  :Laugh:

----------


## asish

> mega hit aaya thread...............


malapurathunnu oru nalu chullan membersu kudi fkyil undayirunnel

btw  njammade katz evide

pedro m%$#^n pass chaithilla

----------


## AnWaR

> #*(*&$(*#&*(#&$*(&#($*&*(#&*(&$89 selfish... dman..


why the f"£$^ didnt he square it to torres...

----------


## AnWaR

pedro replaced by david silva...

----------


## xyz

pedro..  :puker:  Germaniyude aayussu theernnene..  :puker:   :Mad:

----------


## sillan

innu german fans ellam spanish fans aayi maarumo... argentinaye tholpichappo kure german fans pottimulachirunnu... ethra counter attack chances aanu ee spain thulakkunne... ethu germanikku aayirunnel avanmar ellam goal aakiyene... pakshe innu ellam nere thirichaaa.. pavam germans early strike ellatha game aayippoyi ethu

----------


## sillan

another chance.. poor pass by torres...

----------


## asish

pedro padikkal kalam udachu...........thendi

----------


## AnWaR

> WTF..................... stupid pedro...


spoiltallhis good work he put in earlier on..

----------


## xyz

what man... postinte 1 mtr munnilum passing..

----------


## AnWaR

what a beautiful  game by spain...lovely...orgasmic...

----------


## AnWaR

> what man... postinte 1 mtr munnilum passing..


good to waste time when in lead man..

----------


## anwarkomath

spanish shud've train how to play counter attcking....... all strikers spoils the chances.. notonly pedro...

----------


## AnWaR

3  added mins...
come on spain....

----------


## baadshahmian

goal posinde .5 meter ullin pass cheyyunna shoot cheyyan  marakkunna spanish kalakkotanmar

----------


## kunjachan

appo Holland Vs Spain aarikkum.....athbhuthangal onnum sambavichillenkil.. Holland mikkavaarum first WC jayikkan chance ondu

----------


## AnWaR

last spain sub..
alonso off..marchena on..

when marchena is on fieldspain never loses.. 
lucky mascot..

----------


## baadshahmian

spain v holland..............

----------


## xyz

over.. octopus.. . :Yahoo: 
Evidedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... german fans.........  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

Spain thruuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

we will have a new champion....

----------


## anwarkomath

kallan pavitranu mashinte casino bumber adiche....

spain.......  :cheers:

----------


## moovybuf

yes... spain have done it.....

----------


## baadshahmian

octopus daivangale kaatholane...............

----------


## Baazigar

kooooooooooooooooooy

----------


## sillan

> , last week alla macha, innale alle manasilakkiye??? 
> best attack!!! ..or is it best defence???.? Football is a game, fun, not rocket science...
> making fun, thalennu undakkiyappol alochikkanamayirunnu, thirichu kittumennu....
> 
> thankalude team thotal pinne than a atournament follow cheyyarille? athano best football lover!!!
> 
> Pandithanmaralla, normal game lovers anu ethu sportinteyum karuthu...
> 
> ellareyum enjoy cheyyan anuvadikku macha... vedana manasilakkunnu...
> ...


ennalum rense  eee fun allathe  vallathum  manassilavarundo... 22 per koode angottum ingottum ball thattunnu ennathozhike  :Ennekollu: .... athil kooduthal onnu ivide paranju kandilla...  :Ennekollu: ....

----------


## AnWaR

> over.. octopus.. .
> Evidedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... german fans.........


octopus daivangale samamthichu.....

spains first final in WC...

spain have never met holland before in WC or Euro.. Intriguing final..

----------


## moovybuf

> over.. octopus.. .
> Evidedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... german fans.........


machaa... orotta oruthane kaanunillallo....  :Ennekollu: 

enthokke aayirunnu pukilu... germany- the new total footbal team.... koooooooooooooooiiii

----------


## baadshahmian

the worl cup will have a new champions...........

----------


## Santi

randu monnu octopus ne vaangi valrthiyalo ...bhootham bhavi varthamanam...

----------


## sillan

anagane  germansum purathu.....

----------


## anwarkomath

> appo Holland Vs Spain aarikkum.....a*thbhuthangal* onnum sambavichillenkil.. *Holland* mikkavaarum first WC jayikkan chance ondu


 :Think: ................... :Shout:

----------


## asish

appo athum theernnu enthokke aarunu veempu parachil, eng/latn/spanish game kodu aviyal vechu.. 18 kalli varachu oro kalliyu ororutharku theerezhuthi koduthu.. aana thotti.attacking team early lead nedi klose kappi kachodam chaithu kurachu goal adikkum ennittu vampan attacking foot ball ennu parayum, attacking football enthanu ennu innu spain kanichu koduthu

----------


## baadshahmian

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: Total football...

----------


## kunjachan

ee WC ile Best team final il ethi. arhicha vijayam. :Yoyu:

----------


## Baazigar

Ente 1000 rs poyi... bettingil njan pauperayi.. Ennalum enthoru santhosham.. huyyaa.. All set for a tension free final..  don't care who wins the cup now  :cheers:

----------


## xyz

Spain veendum 1 goal adichu.. 
avasaanam ella ollathe poleyum Germaniyude kanneeru kandu.. enikku samaadhaanamaayi.. right back Podolskiyude kanneeru..

----------


## kallan pavithran

Spain jayicheeee wooo!!

----------


## studboy

Octopus ne samaddakkinam. Prediction okke satyammayi  :Ohmy:

----------


## baadshahmian

> Spain jayicheeee wooo!!


bumper adichalle....................

----------


## xyz

> Total football...


toooottal football..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> Spain veendum 1 goal adichu.. 
> avasaanam ella ollathe poleyum Germaniyude kanneeru kandu.. enikku samaadhaanamaayi.. right back Podolskiyude kanneeru..


bhai point nila update cheyy..
companiku koladichu kanumallo..

----------


## nettooran

Harryum nariyum paapparaayi....
ennalum aa coach Villaye pinvalichu torresine irakkiyathinte pinnilulla mansasthram manassilayilla....

----------


## xyz

> machaa... orotta oruthane kaanunillallo.... 
> 
> enthokke aayirunnu pukilu... germany- the new total footbal team.... koooooooooooooooiiii


engine kaanum.. ennalum vella jerseykkarude kanneerinu nalla rasamund.. 
van sambvam.. we will kill them.. we are aana mayil ottakam..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Baazigar

From Fifa website - from 1994 whichever team who knocked out Argentina have got eliminated in their next game..  Argentina curse thudarunnu

----------


## Santi

germans ne enthaylum sammathichu ....

avarude aa meta-spelling ariyatha-sacker  aanu ippo world le best cb ennu thonunnu....

pinne ozil muller krooks ellam kidu ....ee season il bayern munich nu kore kaashu varam......

----------


## Giggs

> machaa... orotta oruthane kaanunillallo.... 
> 
> enthokke aayirunnu pukilu... germany- the new total footbal team.... koooooooooooooooiiii


Terry Venables and Graeme Souness on Al-Jazeera Studio..telling it's the victory of football...the same chaps told when Barca lost to Inter ..Defensive Master-Class

----------


## nettooran

Germany purathayathu kondu finalil Octopuss predict cheyyilla alle....that's a problem..

----------


## baadshahmian

> Harryum nariyum paapparaayi....
> ennalum aa coach Villaye pinvalichu torresine irakkiyathinte pinnilulla mansasthram manassilayilla....


germaniye confuse cheyyaan...... :Wink:

----------


## sillan

> toooottal football..


athe  aake motham koottiyappo  oru goalinte kuravu... total pizhachupoyi... :Order:

----------


## Giggs

> randu monnu octopus ne vaangi valrthiyalo ...*bhootham bhavi varthamanam*...


Upakaarappedum

----------


## kunjachan

> ...................


vere onnumalla spain kalikkunna pole thanne kalikkunnavara hollandkaarum same style.

----------


## xyz

> From Fifa website - from 1994 whichever team who knocked out Argentina have got eliminated in their next game..  Argentina curse thudarunnu


whichever team knocked out Mexico, they also lost next game it seems.

----------


## AnWaR

> germaniye confuse cheyyaan......


they were already confused..

----------


## Giggs

> Ente 1000 rs poyi... bettingil njan pauperayi.. Ennalum enthoru santhosham.. huyyaa.. All set for a tension free final.. don't care who wins the cup now


 
The arrogant German's are out , Scheinsteiger enthaayirunnu dialog

----------


## baadshahmian

:Frown:  :rambo: 


> whichever team knocked out Mexico, they also lost next game it seems.

----------


## AnWaR

so no change to golden boot scenario..

villa,klose, muller, suarez all in it still..

----------


## baadshahmian

what bout the golden  ball...best player....i think final is not considered for this one...i think sneider from holland and oezil from germany also iniesta from spain...

----------


## Giggs

> Harryum nariyum paapparaayi....
> ennalum aa coach Villaye pinvalichu torresine irakkiyathinte pinnilulla mansasthram manassilayilla....


Torresinu chuluvil goal adikkaan pattiyaal lavante confidence koodum  :Devil2:

----------


## asish

> vere onnumalla spain kalikkunna pole thanne kalikkunnavara hollandkaarum same style.


 
pandayirunnu ippol hol atharathil alla efective football ennum paranju orumathiri sadhanam aanu ippol hol kalikkunnathu.. pinne spaininte aduthulla athra talented playersum illa...... pinne ellam aa divasathinu anusarichanu

----------


## anwarkomath

> vere onnumalla spain kalikkunna pole thanne kalikkunnavara hollandkaarum same style.


illa macha inathe kali spain thudarukayanegil holland oru vellu viliye alla.... [robbentoyokke acting  finalil eshan ponilla....]... poranhu snedijere mark cheyyan neela kochanmar spanish defensine kondu sadhikkum......

torresine oru goal adupichu form akkan coachinte shremam vijayichilla,,, adum villaye thazhanhu [goldeb boot pahayan vangikkille???].....

btw inathe kaliyil orotta yellow cardum kanichille???

vere match undo ee WC without showing card...

----------


## Santi

spain holland kali atleast kanan rasam undavum  ennu pratheekshikkam .......

----------


## Giggs

> pandayirunnu ippol hol atharathil alla *efective football ennum paranju orumathiri sadhanam aanu ippol hol kalikkunnathu*.. pinne spaininte aduthulla athra talented playersum illa...... pinne ellam aa divasathinu anusarichanu


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## anwarkomath

> what bout the golden ball...best player....i think final is not considered for this one...i think sneider from holland and oezil from germany also iniesta from spain...


sneidjer .. thanneyanu ee list apt....

wot abt floran???

----------


## asish

> they were already confused..


early stagil goal nedan kazhiyanjappole lavanmarude ella fusum poyi pinne confuse mathre undayirunnullu

 :Ennekollu:  ittillenkinki oru rasamilla

----------


## Giggs

> illa macha inathe kali spain thudarukayanegil holland oru vellu viliye alla.... [robbentoyokke acting finalil eshan ponilla....]... *poranhu snedijere mark cheyyan neela kochanmar spanish defensine kondu sadhikkum*......
> 
> torresine oru goal adupichu form akkan coachinte shremam vijayichilla,,, adum villaye thazhanhu [goldeb boot pahayan vangikkille???].....
> 
> btw inathe kaliyil orotta yellow cardum kanichille???
> 
> vere match undo ee WC without showing card...


German counter-attacks thudakkathil thanne polikkaan Spanish midfielder'sni kazhinju...Ozil was well shackled by Xabi Alonso

----------


## baadshahmian

> sneidjer .. thanneyanu ee list apt....
> 
> wot abt floran???


I  have a feeling he wont make it........

----------


## veecee

angane athum kazhiyarayi....
which was the best goal of the tournament so far...., or best three...
whicha was the best match and who is the best player....?
likes to hear from giggs, moovybuff, nettoran, nutz, ashish and others

----------


## AnWaR

> early stagil goal nedan kazhiyanjappole lavanmarude ella fusum poyi pinne confuse mathre undayirunnullu
> 
>  ittillenkinki oru rasamilla


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> Torresinu *chuluvil* goal adikkaan pattiyaal lavante confidence koodum


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Giggs

> angane athum kazhiyarayi....
> which was the best goal of the tournament so far...., or best three...
> whicha was the best match and who is the best player....?
> likes to hear from giggs, moovybuff, nettoran, nutz, ashish and others


Best matchesinte oru Top 10 list undaakkiyirunnu , ee kali kazhnjittu postanam ennu karuthi.

----------


## kunjachan

> pandayirunnu ippol hol atharathil alla efective football ennum paranju orumathiri sadhanam aanu ippol hol kalikkunnathu.. pinne spaininte aduthulla athra talented playersum illa...... pinne ellam aa divasathinu anusarichanu


pandu Euro cup il okke avarude kidilan kalikal ondaarunnu. Italy um aayi oru kali il Italy kkaaru motham 11 perum almost 50-60 mins penalty box nte akathu ninnu Goal thadayendi vanna kazcha  :salut:  but Goal adikkaan pattathondu shoot out il purathaayi.

pinne players nte talents okke kure hype il ninnundaavunnatha. athilonnum kaaryamilla.
pinne 2 Goal kittiyaalum thirichu varaanulla Holland nte kazhivum manasaannidhyavum aanu 2 teamkalem vyathyasthamaakkunnathu

----------


## anwarkomath

> German counter-attacks thudakkathil thanne polikkaan Spanish midfielder'sni kazhinju...Ozil was well shackled by Xabi Alonso


rare chancanu innu germansiu kittiyathu,  adum mudalakkan avare anuvadichumilla ....salute to sapnish defenders.....

----------


## AnWaR

> what bout the golden  ball...best player....i think final is not considered for this one...i think sneider from holland and oezil from germany also iniesta from spain...


i think sneijder will  nick it from iniesta..
his goals will swing it towards him..

----------


## kunjachan

> illa macha inathe kali spain thudarukayanegil holland oru vellu viliye alla.... [robbentoyokke acting finalil eshan ponilla....]... poranhu snedijere mark cheyyan neela kochanmar spanish defensine kondu sadhikkum......
> 
> torresine oru goal adupichu form akkan coachinte shremam vijayichilla,,, adum villaye thazhanhu [goldeb boot pahayan vangikkille???].....
> 
> btw inathe kaliyil orotta yellow cardum kanichille???
> 
> vere match undo ee WC without showing card...


Germany um ingane thanne aanu vannathu. oru divasathe kali vechu onnum vilayiruthaan pattilla

----------


## baadshahmian

good  night all..................

----------


## Giggs

> rare chancanu innu germansiu kittiyathu, adum mudalakkan avare anuvadichumilla ....*salute to sapnish defenders*.....


Spanish defender'snte aduthu polum ethiyilla ellaam midfieldil thanne theerumaanam aayi.

----------


## AnWaR

> *pandu Euro cup il* okke avarude kidilan kalikal ondaarunnu. Italy um aayi oru kali il Italy kkaaru motham 11 perum almost 50-60 mins penalty box nte akathu ninnu Goal thadayendi vanna kazcha  but Goal adikkaan pattathondu shoot out il purathaayi.
> 
> pinne players nte talents okke kure hype il ninnundaavunnatha. athilonnum kaaryamilla.
> pinne 2 Goal kittiyaalum thirichu varaanulla Holland nte kazhivum manasaannidhyavum aanu 2 teamkalem vyathyasthamaakkunnathu


athokke kuure pandalle bhai..
yes they were excellent at that time..

but they are not playing that beautiful football these days..

----------


## anwarkomath

@ VC

enikishtepettathu..

1) 40 m long goal by villa agnst chile

2) sneidjer FK goal agnst brazil......

3) ozil goal agnst ghana

----------


## asish

> pandu Euro cup il okke avarude kidilan kalikal ondaarunnu. Italy um aayi oru kali il Italy kkaaru motham 11 perum almost 50-60 mins penalty box nte akathu ninnu Goal thadayendi vanna kazcha  but Goal adikkaan pattathondu shoot out il purathaayi.
> 
> pinne players nte talents okke kure hype il ninnundaavunnatha. athilonnum kaaryamilla.
> pinne 2 Goal kittiyaalum thirichu varaanulla Holland nte kazhivum manasaannidhyavum aanu 2 teamkalem vyathyasthamaakkunnathu


yes 1988 ussr umayulla euro final, holand ente euro favorite aayirunnu akkalathu..

----------


## Giggs

> athokke kuure pandalle bhai..
> yes they were excellent at that time..
> 
> but they are *not playing that beautiful football these days*..


Ippol Asish bhai paranja oru saadhanam aanu avar kalikkunnathu  :Mr. Green:

----------


## veecee

> Best matchesinte oru Top 10 list undaakkiyirunnu , ee kali kazhnjittu postanam ennu karuthi.


mathi, kazhinjitu mathi....
ellarum avarude favourites ittal namukku oru ekadesha idea kittum which is the best ennu...



> @ VC
> 
> enikishtepettathu..
> 
> 1) 40 m long goal by villa agnst chile
> 
> 2) sneidjer FK goal agnst brazil......
> 
> 3) ozil goal agnst ghana


thanks bhai, ithil 2nd one matrame oram varunnulloo :Doh:

----------


## Santi

athetha kunjachan paranja kali ...enanakku orma illallo ......euro 2000 aano ??

----------


## Giggs

> yes 1988 ussr umayulla euro final, holand ente euro favorite aayirunnu akkalathu..


The team of Van Basten , Ruud Gullit and Rijkaard  :Clap:

----------


## moovybuf

> Spanish defender'snte aduthu polum ethiyilla ellaam midfieldil thanne theerumaanam aayi.


maashe njaan appaye paranjille.. nalla defence aanengil germany viyarkkum ennu... orotta opening aanu machaanmaar unddakiyathu.. athu aa puthiya payyan nere casillas=inte kayyilotu itu koduthu.. 

germnay okke total footbalinte vakthaakal aakiya aareyum ee vazhiku kandillaloo...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## anwarkomath

> Spanish defender'snte aduthu polum ethiyilla ellaam midfieldil thanne theerumaanam aayi.


midfileders thanneya udesiche typiyappo mariyatha.....

btw wht s ur opinion abt alonso long range kick on target?... today seems all waste, my opinion xavi shud do this one....

----------


## asish

> Germany um ingane thanne aanu vannathu. oru divasathe kali vechu onnum vilayiruthaan pattilla


 
germaniyekkal parchaya sambathum, prathibhayum spaininanu kuduthal.. pinne avar nallaattacking game aanu kalikkunnathu....... germans oru minimum planumayi aanu kalikkan varunnathu.. early lead nediya sesam english one touch syli.. athi earli lead nedathe vannappol avarude kuru potti

----------


## AnWaR

> angane athum kazhiyarayi....
> which was the best goal of the tournament so far...., or best three...
> whicha was the best match and who is the best player....?
> likes to hear from giggs, moovybuff, nettoran, nutz, ashish and others


kure ishtapetta goalund bhai..
final kazhinju namuk idam lists..

----------


## kallan pavithran

> bumper adichalle....................


Adichu mone... Adichu.!!

----------


## kunjachan

> yes 1988 ussr umayulla euro final, holand ente euro favorite aayirunnu akkalathu..


ippo enganeyelum jayikkaan vendi olla kaliyaanu :Coolthumb:  ellaarum anganokke thanne.

pinne njangal ITALY fans kaarkku aaru jayichaalum onnumilla  :Meeting:

----------


## Giggs

> maashe njaan appaye paranjille.. nalla defence aanengil germany viyarkkum ennu... orotta opening aanu machaanmaar unddakiyathu.. athu aa puthiya payyan nere casillas=inte kayyilotu itu koduthu.. 
> 
> germnay okke total footbalinte vakthaakal aakiya aareyum ee vazhiku kandillaloo...


 Spain with all their possession they are only winning matches by (1-0) almost all the time. 

Graeme Souness (wales) pundit on Al-Jazeera Sports " all the neutrals across Latin America and Europe likes the Spanish way of playing and all of them will be happy "

----------


## anwarkomath

> athetha kunjachan paranja kali ...enanakku orma illallo ......euro 2000 aano ??


vangikkan ponne neeraliye kondu kandu pidikku.... :Sneaky2: . bhavi *bhootham* varthamanam....  :bounce:

----------


## xyz

> Spain with all their possession they are only winning matches by (1-0) almost all the time. 
> 
> Graeme Souness (wales) pundit on Al-Jazeera Sports " all the neutrals across *Latin America and Europe likes the Spanish way of playing and all of them will be happy* "


that it very true.. another good day for football.

----------


## Giggs

> maashe njaan appaye paranjille.. nalla defence aanengil germany viyarkkum ennu... orotta opening aanu machaanmaar unddakiyathu.. athu aa puthiya payyan nere casillas=inte kayyilotu itu koduthu.. 
> 
> germnay okke total footbalinte vakthaakal aakiya aareyum ee vazhiku kandillaloo...


Argentinakku Germanykkethire vyakthamaay game plan illanjathaanu paniyaayathu. Argentina might have been played far better than this Germany. This is football , cruel at times.

----------


## asish

> maashe njaan appaye paranjille.. nalla defence aanengil germany viyarkkum ennu... orotta opening aanu machaanmaar unddakiyathu.. athu aa puthiya payyan nere casillas=inte kayyilotu itu koduthu.. 
> 
> germnay okke total footbalinte vakthaakal aakiya aareyum ee vazhiku kandillaloo...


total footbaal ennal ellarum koodi swantham penalty boxil thampadikkuka ennanu lavamarude vicharam ennu thonnunnu....... ger lb innu podolski allarunnu   :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kunjachan

> germaniyekkal parchaya sambathum, prathibhayum spaininanu kuduthal.. pinne avar nallaattacking game aanu kalikkunnathu....... germans oru minimum planumayi aanu kalikkan varunnathu.. early lead nediya sesam english one touch syli.. athi earli lead nedathe vannappol avarude kuru potti


Early lead alla..... Germany quick counter attacks aanu avarude shaili.athu block cheythaal Germany de rhythm pokum.....serbia yodu thottathu anganalle..
same with spain strong defence aanenkil Spain um kali marakkum. swiss kaarodu thottathu angane alle.

Italy vallom aanu final il enkil Spain jayikkaan paadu pettene. :Laughing:

----------


## Giggs

> midfileders thanneya udesiche typiyappo mariyatha.....
> 
> btw wht s ur opinion abt alonso long range kick on target?... today seems all waste, my opinion xavi shud do this one....


He knows really well ..long range kicks...have you seen his goal against Newcastle from the center line..asome seasons back  ...Alonso was busy with marking Ozil ,so pass cheyyaanonnum time kittiyilla...apool shoot at sight pareekshichu nokki. Iniesta is a sensation , i always rate him above Xavi

----------


## Giggs

> Adichu mone... Adichu.!!


Congratulations for this brave prediction  :Thumbup:

----------


## anwarkomath

> Early lead alla..... Germany quick counter attacks aanu avarude shaili.athu block cheythaal Germany de rhythm pokum.....serbia yodu thottathu anganalle..
> same with spain strong defence aanenkil Spain um kali marakkum. swiss kaarodu thottathu angane alle.
> 
> Italy vallom aanu final il enkil Spain jayikkaan paadu pettene.


ippozhathe italykku ingalu paranhe sadhanam theere illallo bha???  :Laughing: slovokia vare 3 goal adichille......

pinne paraguayum strong defensive game ayirunnu kazcha veche.... swizznethire , avarkku goal adikkan sadichathu avarude bhagyam.. anathe gamil udaneelam nalla kaliyayirunnu sapin kazchavechathu..... avarude shyli enthayalum nalla chanthamundu.. enikku thoniyittulla avarude bad game agnst chiliyod ianu.... randu goal adichengilum.....

----------


## asish

> Early lead alla..... Germany quick counter attacks aanu avarude shaili.athu block cheythaal Germany de rhythm pokum.....serbia yodu thottathu anganalle..
> same with spain strong defence aanenkil Spain um kali marakkum. swiss kaarodu thottathu angane alle.
> 
> Italy vallom aanu final il enkil Spain jayikkaan paadu pettene.


 
early  lead will give them space for counter attacks.. allel ethir teamum defensil sradhikum. avarude jayicha ella kalikalum angineyanu.. ethir team goa madakka sramikkumpol defensil undakunna pazhuthu klosine polulla kappi kachodakkarku gunakaramakum.........

----------


## kunjachan

> athetha kunjachan paranja kali ...enanakku orma illallo ......euro 2000 aano ??


aanennu thonnunnu. yogoslavia ye  5 or 6 goal kalkku thakarthu vanna Holland Italy de munnil veenu.....but onnonnara kali thanne aarrrunnu. one sided match. athishakthamaaya defence nte sahaayathil Italy shoot out vare ethichu kali jayikkukayum cheythu

----------


## AnWaR

*Rule for Golden boot:*

BTW, *the winner of the Golden Boot* is worked out thus: 

Whoever scores the most goals wins. If two or more players score the same number of goals, the number of assists (as determined by Fifa) will be decisive. Should two or more players be equal after this calculation, the player who has played the fewest minutes in the tournament wins. A Silver Boot and a Bronze Boot will also be awarded.

*Click here for golden boot latest...*

So now David Villa leads sneijder by 3 minutes..

Good substitution by spanish coach, eh!!!
Maybe he knew villa wasnt gonna score today.So he did his maths to keep Villa in pole position..  :pukel:

----------


## asish

good night

----------


## kunjachan

> ippozhathe *italykku ingalu paranhe sadhanam theere illallo* bha??? slovokia vare 3 goal adichille......
> 
> pinne paraguayum strong defensive game ayirunnu kazcha veche.... swizznethire , avarkku goal adikkan sadichathu avarude bhagyam.. anathe gamil udaneelam nalla kaliyayirunnu sapin kazchavechathu..... avarude shyli enthayalum nalla chanthamundu.. enikku thoniyittulla avarude bad game agnst chiliyod ianu.... randu goal adichengilum.....


ee pravashyam aa sadhanam weak aayi poyonda pettennu veetti pokendi vannathu :cheers:

----------


## kunjachan

> early lead will give them space for counter attacks.. allel ethir teamum defensil sradhikum. avarude jayicha ella kalikalum angineyanu.. *ethir team goa madakka sramikkumpol defensil undakunna pazhuthu* klosine polulla kappi kachodakkarku gunakaramakum.........


oru football match il attack cheyyumpol engane aayalum defence il pazhuthukalundaavum . pinne spain attack cheyyunnathodoppam counter nannayi block cheythathu kaaranam Germany kku anangaan pattiyilla.

----------


## anwarkomath

> He knows really well ..long range kicks...have you seen his goal against Newcastle from the center line..asome seasons back ...Alonso was busy with marking Ozil ,so pass cheyyaanonnum time kittiyilla...apool shoot at sight pareekshichu nokki. Iniesta is a sensation , i always rate him above Xavi


 
illa bhai..... thnx for info. :Hi: 

but iniesta is the playmaker for spain, adu villakatte, torres akatte....... so he can't go for long kick...... [strictly my opinion].. ramos polum boxinulil pass cheythu varunnu.... avarude main draw backanu fast finishing illa... dey are gvng time to agnst mid-fileders also to come back  by playing pass to pass game  at the penalty-box....

----------


## Giggs

> pandu Euro cup il okke avarude kidilan kalikal ondaarunnu. Italy um aayi oru kali il Italy kkaaru motham 11 perum almost 50-60 mins penalty box nte akathu ninnu Goal thadayendi vanna kazcha  but Goal adikkaan pattathondu shoot out il purathaayi.
> 
> pinne players nte talents okke kure hype il ninnundaavunnatha. athilonnum kaaryamilla.
> pinne 2 Goal kittiyaalum thirichu varaanulla Holland nte kazhivum manasaannidhyavum aanu 2 teamkalem vyathyasthamaakkunnathu





> athetha kunjachan paranja kali ...enanakku orma illallo ......euro 2000 aano ??


Yes , it's Euro 2000 , they met in the semi-finals...Netherlands team consists of Kluivert , Bergkamp de Boer brothers etc...Netherlands went out in the shoot-outs. Pinne orikkalum marakkaatha France v Italy finalum ..was a great EURO in all sense  :cheers:

----------


## AnWaR

> Yes , it's Euro 2000 , they met in the semi-finals...Netherlands team consists of Kluivert , Bergkamp de Boer brothers etc...Netherlands went out in the shoot-outs. Pinne orikkalum marakkaatha France v Italy finalum ..was a great EURO in all sense


marakkilla njan euro 2000..
nalla attacking football kalicha hollandum portugalum semiyil out ayaente dep ippolum und..

ake aswasam france beating italy in final anu..

----------


## anwarkomath

> *Rule for Golden boot:*
> 
> BTW, *the winner of the Golden Boot* is worked out thus: 
> 
> Whoever scores the most goals wins. If two or more players score the same number of goals, the number of assists (as determined by Fifa) will be decisive. Should two or more players be equal after this calculation, the player who has played the fewest minutes in the tournament wins. A Silver Boot and a Bronze Boot will also be awarded.
> 
> *Click here for golden boot latest...*
> 
> So now David Villa leads sneijder by 3 minutes..
> ...


innu villa avasanam vare undenkil orupakshe goal adikkummayirunnu...

----------


## Giggs

> illa bhai..... thnx for info.
> 
> but iniesta is the playmaker for spain, adu villakatte, torres akatte....... so he can't go for long kick...... [strictly my opinion].. ramos polum boxinulil pass cheythu varunnu.... avarude main draw backanu fast finishing illa... dey are gvng time to agnst mid-fileders also to come back by playing pass to pass game at the penalty-box....


Iniesta goali maathram munpil ollenkilum pass cheyum  :Mr. Green: 

Xabi Alonso's screamer against Newcastle

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8Pmen1UWXk&feature=PlayList&p=E66362B3B90  5B092&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=90"]YouTube - Alonso Newcastle 65 yard screamer[/ame]

----------


## anwarkomath

shubharathri.........

----------


## Giggs

> marakkilla njan euro 2000..
> nalla attacking football kalicha hollandum portugalum semiyil out ayaente dep ippolum und..
> 
> ake aswasam france beating italy in final anu..


Euro 2004  :Wallbash: ...worst EURO...a panna $^#&**$*&*&mon's Greece defensive kalichu kalichu ..Guppum kondu poyi  :Furious:  :Censored:

----------


## Baazigar

> marakkilla njan euro 2000..
> nalla attacking football kalicha hollandum portugalum semiyil out ayaente dep ippolum und..
> 
> ake aswasam france beating italy in final anu..


Njan kanda eka Euro match aanu ithu..

----------


## AnWaR

> Xabi Alonso's screamer against Newcastle


selling him was a big mistake by liverpool...

----------


## AnWaR

> innu villa avasanam vare undenkil orupakshe goal adikkummayirunnu...


maybe..but he was not clinical today..
this spanish coach is really brave anyway..

hope vila scores in final and get the golden boot..

BTW welcome to chelsea fan thread.. u r drogba fan ,right?
gud nite..

----------


## veecee

> Iniesta goali maathram munpil ollenkilum pass cheyum 
> 
> Xabi Alonso's screamer against Newcastle
> 
> YouTube - Alonso Newcastle 65 yard screamer


 :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t: 
enna goal anu ithu :Clap:

----------


## anwarkomath

> maybe..but he was not clinical today..
> this spanish coach is really brave anyway..
> 
> hope vila scores in final and get the golden boot..
> 
> BTW welcome to chelsea fan thread.. u r drogba fan ,right?
> gud nite..


 
 :thumright:  joined..............

ippo villayudeyum, angere chelsea vangikkuo??? .... :Dry:

----------


## Merit

115 votes pazhaayi...  :Sad: 
Hope Spain will lift the cup in the finals...

----------


## Giggs

> joined..............
> 
> ippo villayudeyum, *angere chelsea vangikkuo???* ....


David Villa already joined Barcelona from Valencia this season for 35 million pounds.

----------


## Giggs

Puyol's goal against Germany Today (Mirror)
ESPN USA feed ; Commentary : Martin Tyler and Efan Ekoku

YouTube - 2010WorldCupHD's Channel

----------


## Merit

> marakkilla njan euro 2000..
> nalla attacking football kalicha hollandum portugalum semiyil out ayaente dep ippolum und..
> 
> ake aswasam france beating italy in final anu..


Holland - Italy malsarathil Italy jayichappo thottathu football aayirunnu..Veruppichu kalanju italy.. But they played surprisingly good in the finals against france, but france won the title..Final kidilan poraattamayirunnu..

----------


## Merit

> Euro 2004 ...worst EURO...a panna $^#&**$*&*&mon's Greece defensive kalichu kalichu ..Guppum kondu poyi


Germany adhya round kazhinjappo thanne vandi keriaythondu aa kollam tournament follow cheythilla. Greece were the hosts ..rt?

----------


## Giggs

> Germany adhya round kazhinjappo thanne vandi keriaythondu aa kollam tournament follow cheythilla. Greece were the hosts ..rt?


Nop , the tournament was held in Portugal, they were the runners-up. Germany crashed out in the Group stages itself. portugal , France and England played really good football but that %$$*$*$*$&^%$ Greece won it in the end.

----------


## Baazigar

> numalayinu nattilanappa......
> 
> btw *ozilinte* koluthinu onakkalum 8 vayassu mooppu, poranhu oalu mappilayavunnu


Oanum mappila thanne




> ozil turkey karan alle ??
> 
> podolsky poland aanennu thonunu...
> 
> vere oru turkey karan koode undu team il
> 
> pinne boating ghana aanu
> 
> gonzales spain karan 
> ...


Khedira from Tunisia.

----------


## Baazigar

> illa macha inathe kali spain thudarukayanegil holland oru vellu viliye alla.... [robbentoyokke acting  finalil eshan ponilla....]... poranhu snedijere mark cheyyan neela kochanmar spanish defensine kondu sadhikkum......
> 
> torresine oru goal adupichu form akkan coachinte shremam vijayichilla,,, adum villaye thazhanhu [goldeb boot pahayan vangikkille???].....
> 
> btw inathe kaliyil orotta yellow cardum kanichille???
> 
> *vere match undo ee WC without showing card.*..


I think North Korea Vs Ivory coast

----------


## Baazigar

> argentina vaikarika levelil okke engane akana bhai.. i am sure they are far more professional than that..
> 
> and serbia narrowly defeated a 10 man germany..


Professionals aanenkilum avarum manushyanmaaralle.. A Shw<spellingarijooda>er okke veruthe pokunnavane polum deshyam  pidippikkunna comments aayirunnu. Compare with German team's comments against Spain. They were so decent this time. They very well knew how Argentinians will respond..

Happy that the German germs are killed by the Spanish medicine.

----------


## Baazigar

> Germany ude Ghana-Serbia matches vilayiruthumbol orkkenda pradhana karyam Serbiakkethire thduakkathil thanne purathavukayum Ghanakkethire suspension moolam kalikkathirikkukayum cheytha Klose nte abhavamanu..2 kaliyilum score cheyyan Germany budhimutti... Klose nu pakaram irangiya Cacau theere pora..First eleven kazhinjal avarodu kida pidikkunna subs Germany kku illa ennathu vasthavamaanu.. Tony Kroos is an exception..
> Valiya matchukalil thikanja manassaannidhyathode kalikkuka ennathu Germanykku paithrukamayi kittiyathanu.. Argentinakku illathe poyathum athu thanne...


Serbia match - red card kittiyathum team performance-inte bhagam aayirunnu.. Kittathe nokkanamayirunnu.. Athu thottathinu excuse alla.
Pinne Ghana match -Substitute cheyyunnavarum teaminte bhagam alle.. A good team should not depend on first 11 only. In no match any team can play with first 11 only.
See how Argentina played against Greece after putting all main players on bench..

My only point is that Germany is not a ppar superior team to Argentina. Annu samayam othu vannappol avar angane jayichu.. 

Though Germany's second defeat was in Semis and they won 4-0 over Argentina, Argentina's overall performance in this tournament is close to that of Germany.

Argentina: matches played 5 , won 4, lost 1, goals scored 10, goals allowed 6
Germany: matches played 6 , won 4, lost 2, goals scored 13, goals allowed 3(+1 disallowed goal).

----------


## Baazigar

> I hope Uruguay will win the third place by beating Germany.. 
> Oru double athimoham mone dinesa..


Aadyathe athimoham nadannu.. Randamathethum nadakkumo .. moment of the inci vinci spider.. alla inivincible  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Baazigar

NASA piles on the Jabulani hate - Dirty Tackle - World SoccerBlog - Yahoo! Sports

The most ridiculous own goal ever - Dirty Tackle - World SoccerBlog - Yahoo! Sports

----------


## asuyalu

Germany  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 

Octopus paul swamikal  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Warlord

*Santhoshamayi.........Germany potti........

Spain jayikkum enu paranjat veruthe aayilla......
*

----------


## moovybuf

> Holland - Italy malsarathil Italy jayichappo thottathu football aayirunnu..Veruppichu kalanju italy.. But they played surprisingly good in the finals against france, but france won the title..Final kidilan poraattamayirunnu..


That match was played only in one half of the court. Holland can only blame themselves for not winning that match. ITaly did what they cud have done. They were down to 10 men. Holland missed 2 penalties in normal time.  :Chairhit:  ..
 anagneyulla oru team jayikkan arharalla ennaanu enikku thonnunathu. veerojithamaayi poraadiya Italy atharhichu ennu venam karuthaan.. I should say the most brave defensive performance I have ever seen from a team. All Italians were throwing themselves all around the pitch. 
That was a fantastic footbal match. 
aa holland team, ipozhullathinekkal valare mikacha reethiyil aanu kalichathu. pakshe paavangal onnum vijayichilla..




> Nop , the tournament was held in Portugal, they were the runners-up. Germany crashed out in the Group stages itself. portugal , France and England played really good football but that %$$*$*$*$&^%$ Greece won it in the end.


I dont think its fair to put too much blame on Greece. They are a team with limited resources. So they depend upon organisational  power and discipline. U can always organise a defence, but a coach cannot create an atacking player out of no where, but he can always do wonders with defence if they stick to their plan.
Greece's victory just showed us that Football can also be won by proper management and need not always be beautiful

----------


## moovybuf

> Argentinakku Germanykkethire vyakthamaay game plan illanjathaanu paniyaayathu. Argentina might have been played far better than this Germany. This is football , cruel at times.


Yes.. Argentina took the match too emotionaly. But I still think the problem lied with not having a proper midfield player. They did not have someone who could distribute the ball well for the front players.
As a team germans outperformed us. But I think Arg had the better players.




> He knows really well ..long range kicks...have you seen his goal against Newcastle from the center line..asome seasons back  ...Alonso was busy with marking Ozil ,so pass cheyyaanonnum time kittiyilla...apool shoot at sight pareekshichu nokki. Iniesta is a sensation , i always rate him above Xavi


Iniesta is more silky on the ball. But I dont think there is anyone who can replace Xavi at the moment in world football. His passing ranges and control over the midfield is just amazing. Yesterday he was all over the pitch for Spain. Iniesta can dribble and get past players, but he also loses the ball too often. But Xavi on the other hand hardly miss passes. And its no wonder when he is not on song, both barca & Spain suffers. And his through passes are just amazing. Superb vision and anticipation. 
Xabi Alonso seems to be a perfect foil for him in the middle of the park. One can cut the opposition's passing and the other can initiate a good movement.  :Thumbup:

----------


## guru

neerali jayichu

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN



----------


## Sameer

arhicha vijayam Spain nedi....German therottathinu anthyam !
ini kalasha porattathil Spain nu Hollandne koodi keezhpeduthan kazhiyatte..

----------


## asuyalu

> arhicha vijayam Spain nedi....German therottathinu anthyam !
> ini kalasha porattathil Spain nu Hollandne koodi keezhpeduthan kazhiyatte..


enikku iratty santhosham

njan predict cheytha team vs njan support cheyunna team  :Clap:   :Clap: 

aaru jayichaalum  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## jordan

great victory for spain ...   they only  scored1 goal  in the match ..its still beatiful to  watch spanish players passing the ball on field  ..

----------


## asuyalu

> great victory for spain ...   they only  scored1 goal  in the match ..its still beatiful to  watch spanish players passing the ball on field  ..


innalathe kaliyilaanu athu sharikkum kandathu  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## asish

> Iniesta goali maathram munpil ollenkilum pass cheyum 
> 
> Xabi Alonso's screamer against Newcastle
> 
> YouTube - Alonso Newcastle 65 yard screamer





> enna goal anu ithu


ithu brazilian kariyila short alle.. avide ithu valare famous aanu ronadinjo wc yil engku ethire nediyathu pole... goal keeper munnottu kayariayathu muthlakki avarude thalakku mukaliloode place cheyyunnathu..... avide power alla accuracy aanu pradhanam

very good one from alonso  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## jordan

> innalathe kaliyilaanu athu sharikkum kandathu


  yes ..agaisnt portugal  they played like this...    :Clap:

----------


## Sameer

> innalathe kaliyilaanu athu sharikkum kandathu


 german playesine sherikkum vattu pidippichu...beautiful game :thumleft: 
Germansinte counter attacking thanthram mulayile nulli...Muller nte abhavam eduthu kaanaan undayirunnu... 
Villaye left wing il ninnum centre lekku matti pedro ye avide kalippichathu kidilam ayirunnu... Torres ne first half il irakkathathum nannayi

Same form thudarnnu Finalil hollandne thakarkkatte

----------


## asuyalu

> german playesine sherikkum vattu pidippichu...beautiful game
> Germansinte counter attacking thanthram mulayile nulli...Muller nte abhavam eduthu kaanaan undayirunnu... 
> Villaye left wing il ninnum centre lekku matti pedro ye avide kalippichathu kidilam ayirunnu... Torres ne first half il irakkathathum nannayi
> 
> Same form thudarnnu Finalil hollandne thakarkkatte


ithe formilanel hollandine thakarkkan vallya budhimuttundavilla ... enthayalum ithuvare WC adikkatha oralkku kittumallo athu thanne santhosham  :Clap:

----------


## asish

> *ithe formilanel hollandine thakarkkan vallya budhimuttundavilla* ... enthayalum ithuvare WC adikkatha oralkku kittumallo athu thanne santhosham


spain inu ippozhum scoringil some problems undu, avar finish cheyyan villa ye kathu nilkunna poleyanu, first time short edukkan theere muthirunnilla..

hollandum neck to neck team thanne prathibhayude karyathil avarum avarude pazhaya total football puratheduthal spaininu paniyaakum.. avarude finishing far better than spanish......... enthayalum ee wc thudangunnathinu munne ente favorite aarunnu spain. group stagile avarude prakatanam enne nirasapeduthi.. but avar nedanam athu nalla football inulla angeekaram koodiyakum....... pinne innu lokathile thanne etavum kuduthal prathibhakal onnikkunna avarku ippol athu nedan ayillel pinne eppozha

----------


## Sameer

well said asish...
Finishingil holland thanne aanu better... aarum ethu nimishavum evide vachum score cheyyyum...last matchil avarude captain nediya goal thanne udhaharanam..
Spain mid il nannyi pokunnu...ennal asish paranja pole avar villaye vallathe depend cheyyunnu.... 
Finalum 1-0 result il thanne theeraan aanu chance

----------


## asish

> well said asish...
> Finishingil holland thanne aanu better... aarum ethu nimishavum evide vachum score cheyyyum...last matchil avarude captain nediya goal thanne udhaharanam..
> Spain mid il nannyi pokunnu...ennal asish paranja pole avar villaye vallathe depend cheyyunnu.... 
> Finalum 1-0 result il thanne theeraan aanu chance


 
expecting a good match like euro 2000 final

----------


## Sameer

> expecting a good match like euro 2000 final


 yes.... :cheers:

----------


## nasrani

thread title update cheyyu..................

----------


## kevin

oru team jayikkanda ennu paranju kalikkan irangiyal enthu cheyyan pattum.......paraguay, swiss viratti vitta teamil ellam messi aanu bhayakanmaranu ennu paranju unnecessary importance-um koduthu kali nashippichu...groundil irangiya aadya nimisham thottu negative aayirunnu body language....entha parayka... ....

enthayalum nannayi no more football, ini kali onnum kaanan vayya aaru venamenkilum jayikkatte ...no more discussion no more prediction betting nuthing .. quit !!

Disappointed n heartbreaking !!

----------


## Giggs

> oru team jayikkanda ennu paranju kalikkan irangiyal enthu cheyyan pattum.......paraguay, swiss viratti vitta teamil ellam messi aanu bhayakanmaranu ennu paranju unnecessary importance-um koduthu kali nashippichu...groundil irangiya aadya nimisham thottu negative aayirunnu body language....entha parayka... ....
> 
> enthayalum nannayi no more football, ini kali onnum kaanan vayya aaru venamenkilum jayikkatte ...no more discussion no more prediction betting nuthing .. quit !!
> 
> Disappointed n heartbreaking !!


Don't go away , disappointed aavaenda kaaryam undu ennu thonnunnilla. Innale deserve cheytha team thanne jayichu , German's were not up to it, they were mere spectator's most of the time ( Spainte passing game kaanaanum oru chandham undallo  :Mr. Green:  ) ..negative tactics work out aayilla. Better luck next time , they had a good Young generation , so don't worry keep hope.

----------


## asish

> oru team jayikkanda ennu paranju kalikkan irangiyal enthu cheyyan pattum.......paraguay, swiss viratti vitta teamil ellam messi aanu bhayakanmaranu ennu paranju unnecessary importance-um koduthu kali nashippichu...groundil irangiya aadya nimisham thottu negative aayirunnu body language....entha parayka... ....
> 
> enthayalum nannayi no more football, ini kali onnum kaanan vayya aaru venamenkilum jayikkatte ...no more discussion no more prediction betting nuthing .. quit !!
> 
> Disappointed n heartbreaking !!


entha mashe ithu ningalku footballinekkal valuthu fanship aanalle.. innale spain nannayi kalichu germans no were in the field. ennalum germany germany thanne they will come back with a better team next time. athanu footbaall

so take it easy

----------


## moovybuf

> entha mashe ithu ningalku footballinekkal valuthu fanship aanalle.. innale spain nannayi kalichu germans no were in the field. ennalum germany germany thanne they will come back with a better team next time. athanu footbaall
> 
> so take it easy





> Don't go away , disappointed aavaenda kaaryam undu ennu thonnunnilla. Innale deserve cheytha team thanne jayichu , German's were not up to it, they were mere spectator's most of the time ( Spainte passing game kaanaanum oru chandham undallo  ) ..negative tactics work out aayilla. Better luck next time , they had a good Young generation , so don't worry keep hope.


Argnetina fans  :Clap: 

nalla kali kandaal eppozhum  :salut:  adikkum..

----------


## Sameer

> oru team jayikkanda ennu paranju kalikkan irangiyal enthu cheyyan pattum.......paraguay, swiss viratti vitta teamil ellam messi aanu bhayakanmaranu ennu paranju unnecessary importance-um koduthu kali nashippichu...groundil irangiya aadya nimisham thottu negative aayirunnu body language....entha parayka... ....
> 
> enthayalum nannayi no more football, ini kali onnum kaanan vayya aaru venamenkilum jayikkatte ...no more discussion no more prediction betting nuthing .. quit !!
> 
> Disappointed n heartbreaking !!


 che, entha mashe ithu...
ithanu foot ball...predictionum vathu veppinum oru sthaanavum illatha game.. oru Holland-Spain final ethra per pratheekshichu !! athanu game
nammalokke ee game ne snehikkunnathum athinte uncertainity kondalle...
nalla foot ball kananam, athalle fan ship nekkal valuthu...
Lets enjoy tthe game

----------


## Day Dreamer



----------


## kevin

giggs sameer asish hmmm ..football fan allenkil rugby hockey vallathum kandal pore but im really disappointed ...spain were pathetic at finishing german shud have played their natural game..vallappozhhum spainte postil ethumbol we are not supposed to be here' ennoru line aayirunnu german playersnu....wat exactly happened yday or am i having a nightmare ? i still cudnt believe tat match..
i cant get over it ..really really disappointing

----------


## kevin

> Argnetina fans 
> 
> nalla kali kandaal eppozhum  adikkum..


how did u overcome tat trauma macha..the four-nil game ??

----------


## asish

> che, entha mashe ithu...
> ithanu foot ball...predictionum vathu veppinum oru sthaanavum illatha game.. oru Holland-Spain final ethra per pratheekshichu !! athanu game
> nammalokke ee game ne snehikkunnathum athinte uncertainity kondalle...
> nalla foot ball kananam, athalle fan ship nekkal valuthu...
> Lets enjoy tthe game





> giggs sameer asish hmmm ..football fan allenkil rugby hockey vallathum kandal pore but im really disappointed ...spain were pathetic at finishing german shud have played their natural game..vallappozhhum spainte postil ethumbol we are not supposed to be here' ennoru line aayirunnu german playersnu....wat exactly happened yday or am i having a nightmare ? i still cudnt believe tat match..
> i cant get over it ..really really disappointing


saramilla machu.......  jayavum tholviyum sadaranam alle ennum geramans mathram jayikkumo. so take it easy...... innale avar entho kandu pedicha pole aayirunnu.... may be the octopus effect




> how did u overcome tat trauma macha..the four-nil game ??


ennum athum vijarichu irikkan patumo........ nammal 3-0 4-1 um ellam jayikkumpol athe pole thirachadi namukkum undakum ennu ithu manassilakki thannu

----------


## Giggs

> giggs sameer asish hmmm ..football fan allenkil rugby hockey vallathum kandal pore but im really disappointed ...spain were pathetic at finishing *german shud have played their natural game*..vallappozhhum spainte postil ethumbol we are not supposed to be here' ennoru line aayirunnu german playersnu....wat exactly happened yday or am i having a nightmare ? i still cudnt believe tat match..
> i cant get over it ..really really disappointing


..They "should" have played ..but they didn't. Lot of Argentine fans still can't digest that penalty given against us..in the Final match vs West Germany in 1990 ( I really cried like a little boy )..but have to get over it , eventhough it is very difficult.

----------


## Giggs

> how did u overcome tat trauma macha..the four-nil game ??


1990 yil undaayathinte ezhayalathu varilla ithonnum , ini (8-0) thottaalum. Athu sahikkaamenkil ithonnum oru prashname alla. I don't know about new Generation fans.

----------


## asuyalu

> muller illathathau prashnamanu enkilum nte manassu parayunnu nammal cool aayittu jayikkumennu, arg thottathu defence mosham aayathu kondu maathramalla german have found the momemtum, the moment of invinvicible ...we are going to win today, spain oru chukkum cheyyilla .. 
> 
> octopusnte karyathil innu theerumanam aakum athine thatti chaaps aakki finalnu munpu pillerku porottayude koode kodukkum...urappicho !!


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 

 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## anwarkomath

kevin  :Ennekollu: 

karnan mahadevan :Ennekollu: 

niranjan :Ennekollu: 

merit :Ennekollu:

----------


## sachin

ee sayappanmarupolum ethu polulla anthawishwasathil vishwasikkunnudalle.........

----------


## Johny

Karnan Mahadevan  :Ennekollu:  

Merit  :Ennekollu: 

 Niranjan :Ennekollu:  

thasku   :Ennekollu: 

vinax  :Ennekollu: 

kevin  :Ennekollu:

----------


## sachin

nalla midfieldum defencum goalyum ulladathu germanyude kali nadanilla akapade germanykku kittyathu 2 or 3 chance mathra germanykku counter attack poittu ball polum thodan pattunillayirunnu.nalla strikers spain undayirunnel minimum 3 goals germanyude valayil urapaayirunnu......

----------


## sachin

ethayalum eepravashyam europe teams first time outside europeil champions akum athu urappayi n a record also..........

----------


## sachin

holland or spain arayalum adyamayittu akunnu ithil hollandinu nerathe wc kittenda team uyirunnu.........

----------


## sachin

yesterday spain played better n deserve to b the winner der tactics actually worked by passing the ball in slowing the game in the 1st half n in 2nd half dey attacked n created some really gud chances n finally got d goal n den defending it very well.

----------


## Sameer

> 


Kevin allel thanne vattu pidichu irikkuvanu....ninne avide vannu thaallum...

ennalum orkkumbol  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sameer

:Ennekollu:  Karnan kalikke munne enne vilichu njan giant screenil kali kaanan pokunnu ennokke paranjatha....paavam, enthayo entho  :Ennekollu:

----------


## asuyalu

> Karnan kalikke munne enne vilichu njan giant screenil kali kaanan pokunnu ennokke paranjatha....paavam, enthayo entho


raathri puyoline swapnam kandu ennekollunne chaavunne ennokke parayunundennu kettu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Johny

> Karnan kalikke munne enne vilichu njan giant screenil kali kaanan pokunnu ennokke paranjatha....paavam, enthayo entho


paranja pole karnan evide  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Johny

> raathri puyoline swapnam kandu ennekollunne chaavunne ennokke parayunundennu kettu


ini varumpol sookshichu nokkanam
avatharil podolski kidanidathu poooda polum kaanilla :Laughing:

----------


## veecee

ennodu oru friend paranjatha, sari ano ennariyilla...
holland accomadation tirayunnu ennu, avar 5th vareye expect cheytullo ennokke... :Doh:

----------


## asuyalu

> ennodu oru friend paranjatha, sari ano ennariyilla...
> holland accomadation tirayunnu ennu, avar 5th vareye expect cheytullo ennokke...


athu sathyamaayirikkum ... Argentina and Brazil cancel cheytha roomukal undavumallo baaki  :Tt2:

----------


## Giggs

Repost aanenkil Kshamikkuka..
No taunting Intended , Just for fun....Dungayude makkalude peru kandappol  :Wink:

----------


## Giggs

Innu vanna oru sms...

Don't miss the WC Final
Free 'Oranje' Juice will be served at David's Villa after the match

----------


## asuyalu

> Repost aanenkil Kshamikkuka..
> No taunting Intended , Just for fun....Dungayude makkalude peru kandappol


ithu kalakki  :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> how did u overcome tat trauma macha..the four-nil game ??





> 1990 yil undaayathinte ezhayalathu varilla ithonnum , ini (8-0) thottaalum. Athu sahikkaamenkil ithonnum oru prashname alla. I don't know about new Generation fans.


I had the same feelings as above. Still when I think of that 1990 WC final, I can feel the sorrow like it happened yesterday. I just cannot forget it. Argentina were not the best team in that WC. But Maradona was an enigma, and the amount of fouls that he was treated to, I have never ever seen anyone taking that much. The Semi final was played @ Napoli, and u wud not believe it, the Napoli fans were holding placards of Maradona. And some part of Italian crowd were actually supporting Argentina or rather Maradona.


Actually, I had the worst feelings for Ghana in this WC than any other team including Argentina. If Argentina had lost 1-0 , the loss would have stayed with me for much longer, but in this case we were outplayed by a superior team tactics, though I will never agree that Germans had technically better players..
I can accept when my team lose emphaticaly, but to take marginal loss is harder. I still feel bad about Manchester's exit against bayern in last season's Champions League.. Thi is how it goes my freind..
But we cannot stop watching football..  :Huh:

----------


## Sanchaari

germany ippo consistent aayi semi-yil allel finalil okke pottikkundirikkuvanallo...it'll be more frustrating than going out early i guess....
anyway yesterday's game proves that talent is above tactics afterall...spain were the more talented team...and they won...their ability to keep possession of the ball is simply fantastic...really like to watch them...not everybody will like to see so many passess i think....also spain is more of  a european  latin american team...so we can say that latin american football has succeeded :Wink: ...also proves that germany are not as great as someone may think they are...argentina had glaring weaknesses...they just took advantage of that...against england,they were a bit lucky to say the least..
finalil aaru jayichalum kuzhappamilla..both deserve it in their own rights...just hope it'll be a good game... :afro:

----------


## Sanchaari

> Repost aanenkil Kshamikkuka..
> No taunting Intended , Just for fun....Dungayude makkalude peru kandappol


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sanchaari

> I had the same feelings as above. Still when I think of that 1990 WC final, I can feel the sorrow like it happened yesterday. I just cannot forget it. Argentina were not the best team in that WC. But Maradona was an enigma, and the amount of fouls that he was treated to, I have never ever seen anyone taking that much. The Semi final was played @ Napoli, and u wud not believe it, the Napoli fans were holding placards of Maradona. And some part of Italian crowd were actually supporting Argentina or rather Maradona.
> 
> 
> Actually, I had the worst feelings for Ghana in this WC than any other team including Argentina. If Argentina had lost 1-0 , the loss would have stayed with me for much longer, but in this case we were outplayed by a superior team tactics, though I will never agree that Germans had technically better players..
> I can accept when my team lose emphaticaly, but to take marginal loss is harder. I still feel bad about Manchester's exit against bayern in last season's Champions League.. Thi is how it goes my freind..
> But we cannot stop watching football..


agree 100%...i think last time's exit caused more pain than this time's...

----------


## AnWaR

> oru team jayikkanda ennu paranju kalikkan irangiyal enthu cheyyan pattum.......paraguay, swiss viratti vitta teamil ellam messi aanu bhayakanmaranu ennu paranju unnecessary importance-um koduthu kali nashippichu...groundil irangiya aadya nimisham thottu negative aayirunnu body language....entha parayka... ....
> 
> enthayalum nannayi no more football, ini kali onnum kaanan vayya aaru venamenkilum jayikkatte ...no more discussion no more prediction betting nuthing .. quit !!
> 
> Disappointed n heartbreaking !!


well dont be disheartened bhai... keep watching the 2 remaining matches..

i think germans realy overachieved this time by their own expectations.
they are supposed to be a very young team for the future.
only thing is they seem to have matured a bit early and thrashed engalnd and argentina to reach semis emphatically..

but yesterday there shud be only one winner..and thats spain..or else it wud have been too cruel.. it was total spanish domination..

but u guys have a good team for the future.. can look forward to euro 2012..

----------


## AnWaR

> Repost aanenkil Kshamikkuka..
> No taunting Intended , Just for fun....Dungayude makkalude peru kandappol


masterpiece.. esp the makkal names.. :Razz:

----------


## AnWaR

> *spain inu ippozhum scoringil some problems undu, avar finish cheyyan villa ye kathu nilkunna poleyanu, first time short edukkan theere muthirunnilla..*
> 
> hollandum neck to neck team thanne prathibhayude karyathil avarum avarude pazhaya total football puratheduthal spaininu paniyaakum.. avarude finishing far better than spanish......... enthayalum ee wc thudangunnathinu munne ente favorite aarunnu spain. group stagile avarude prakatanam enne nirasapeduthi.. but avar nedanam athu nalla football inulla angeekaram koodiyakum....... pinne innu lokathile thanne etavum kuduthal prathibhakal onnikkunna avarku ippol athu nedan ayillel pinne eppozha


thats right ashish bhai..
spains lack of scoring form may dig their grave.
although holland are not playing smoothly they seem to have few goal scorers in their team compared to 1 david villa for spain.

i guess it wud be a tight and cagey final.. might not be great to watch..

----------


## xyz

Karanante vachakangal kadamedukkatte:

Germany kalam niranchu kalichu.. Avarude panalty box enna kalathil 11 pereyum ani nirathi kalam niranchu thanne kalichu..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> Karanante vachakangal kadamedukkatte:
> 
> Germany kalam niranchu kalichu.. Avarude panalty box enna kalathil 11 pereyum ani nirathi kalam niranchu thanne kalichu..


athum oru small kalamalle bhai..

 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sanchaari

> Karanante vachakangal kadamedukkatte:
> 
> Germany kalam niranchu kalichu.. Avarude panalty box enna kalathil 11 pereyum ani nirathi kalam niranchu thanne kalichu..


 :Taunt: 
i feel argentina would have been a better opponent to spain...

----------


## nettooran

I think Mark Vanbommel might get a redcard in the final...

----------


## moovybuf

> germany ippo consistent aayi semi-yil allel finalil okke pottikkundirikkuvanallo...it'll be more frustrating than going out early i guess....
> anyway yesterday's game proves that talent is above tactics afterall...spain were the more talented team...and they won...their ability to keep possession of the ball is simply fantastic...really like to watch them...not everybody will like to see so many passess i think....also spain is more of  a european  latin american team...so we can say that latin american football has succeeded...also proves that germany are not as great as someone may think they are...argentina had glaring weaknesses...they just took advantage of that...against england,they were a bit lucky to say the least..
> finalil aaru jayichalum kuzhappamilla..*both deserve it in their own rights*...just hope it'll be a good game...


Although Spain are playing better, Netherlands have been unlucky on many occassions. They have enthraled us through beautiful football thorugh a couple of amazing generationof footballers, but fell agonisingly short.

Though they have shelved their beautiful football, I think they deserve it as a justice fo their performance over the years.

----------


## nettooran

Spain is more balanced but Holland has luck .One thing I hate about Holland is the diving ...Rudd Gullit himself admited that Holland's play acting during this tournament is annoying at times..

----------


## moovybuf

> Spain is more balanced but Holland has luck .One thing I hate about Holland is the diving ...Rudd Gullit himself admited that Holland's play acting during this tournament is annoying at times..


The have had their fair bit of unluck over the years.. May be its payback time.. This Holland team is not on par with their illustrious predecessors. In fact they have not even played a single good game. Still they won all of thier matches.. :Ph34r: 

DEfinitely Sapin are the better team.. but it all comes down to nerves.. Spain are playing for the first time, I think..

----------


## nettooran

> The have had their fair bit of unluck over the years.. May be its payback time.. This Holland team is not on par with their illustrious predecessors. In fact they have not even played a single good game. Still they won all of thier matches..
> 
> DEfinitely Sapin are the better team.. but it all comes down to nerves.. Spain are playing for the first time, I think..


1978 the tournament was hijacked..1974 they were unlucky ..Spain also had their fair share of unluck in the previous tournaments.But they never had such a strong team..this is their best and last chance I think and many of these players are close to 30 and they will not have another chance..compared to euro2008 they are allready on decline...If the refereeing is perfect and Vanbommel gets yellowcards or whatever he deserves then Spain might be be favourites ..
But LUCK is something very important which is with Holland this time..

----------


## jordan

> Spain is more balanced but Holland has luck .One thing I hate about Holland is the diving ...Rudd Gullit himself admited that Holland's play acting during this tournament is annoying at times..


  Finishing okke nokkuvaanel holland  have some edge  ..  robbin and snedjer can convert any half chance to goal  ..   where as spain depends on villa  ... i don"t know any other player not  aming  at  the target  except villa or xabi alonso ( yesterday)

----------


## Baazigar

> The arrogant German's are out , *Scheinsteiger* enthaayirunnu dialog


Kali kazhinjappo yevan nirashanyi mukham poozhthiyirikkunnathu veendum veendum kaanichu.. Innalathe matchile ettavum nalla scene.
 :Gathering: 
Athu pole 92-aam minute-il Spain goaliyude aduthekku panthinayi vanna etho German kalikkaranodu vaa vaa ennu angyam kaanichu pathukke pathukke panthu edukkunnathu kaananum rasamaayirunnu. (Appol oru goalu keriyirunnenkil goaliyude mukham kaanaanum nalla rasamaakumayirunnu  :bom: )

----------


## Baazigar

World Cup flop Torres could cash in - International Football - Yahoo! Sports

Move over, Messi: Xavi's the best - International Football - Yahoo! Sports

*Move over, Messi: Xavi’s the best*

                        By Martin Rogers, Yahoo! Sports         _12 hours, 49 minutes ago_ 




 Email Print


         Xavi Hernandez is one of the main reasons  Spain finds itself in the World Cup final.        

_Follow Martin Rogers on Twitter at @mrogersyahoo_
 DURBAN, South Africa – Perhaps it’s just as well that Lionel Messi  has gone back to Argentina already. That way he doesn’t have to watch  his status as the world’s best player get ripped away by one of his  closest friends.
 Non-soccer fans probably haven’t heard of Xavi Hernandez. The Spain  midfielder doesn’t lead a celebrity lifestyle or follow the  underwear-modeling path of soccer superstars Cristiano Ronaldo or David  Beckham.
 He won’t be the most high-profile player in Sunday’s World Cup final  against the Netherlands after helping Spain sink Germany in Wednesday’s  1-0 semifinal victory. He won’t even be the most famous player on his  own team.
                                                           More World Cup Stories

Blame for French  collapse put on coachEnglish star voted  ugliest player in world

   More From Martin Rogers

Charter  jets cause airport chaos _jul  7, 2010_German  coach: Spain will win final _jul  7, 2010_


ADVERTISEMENT
  &lt;SCRIPT language="JavaScript1.1"  src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/N5408.YahooInc/B4181148.11;abr=!ie;sz=160x600;click=http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=15q9qv1dp/M=757822.13852981.13874074.1323516/D=sports/S=1351530492:SKY/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1278597692/L=wIKeLWKJh2plwvTVSxML1gMlTFzFbEw1vhwAAFL4/B=MkLsIGKJiSQ-/J=1278590492156034/K=6aXJUtkvvBPxKUT97Mt6gA/A=5966313/R=1/*;dcopt=rcl;mtfIFPath=nofile;ord=1284802253397"&gt  ;&lt;/SCRIPT&gt;&lt;NOSCRIPT&gt;&lt;A   HREF="http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=15q9qv1dp/M=757822.13852981.13874074.1323516/D=sports/S=1351530492:SKY/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1278597692/L=wIKeLWKJh2plwvTVSxML1gMlTFzFbEw1vhwAAFL4/B=MkLsIGKJiSQ-/J=1278590492156034/K=6aXJUtkvvBPxKUT97Mt6gA/A=5966313/R=2/SIG=12tqn3a71/*http://ad.doubleclick.net/jump/N5408.YahooInc/B4181148.11;abr=!ie4;abr=!ie5;sz=160x600;ord=12848  02253397?"&gt;&lt;IMG   SRC="http://ad.doubleclick.net/ad/N5408.YahooInc/B4181148.11;abr=!ie4;abr=!ie5;sz=160x600;ord=12848  02253397?"  BORDER=0 WIDTH=160 HEIGHT=600 ALT="Click  Here"&gt;&lt;/A&gt;&lt;/NOSCRIPT&gt;  


                 And yet, the man simply known as Xavi is the finest  soccer player on the planet right now and the most accomplished  performer at this World Cup. Ahead of Messi. Ahead of Ronaldo. Even  ahead of his Spain teammate David Villa, who has scored five goals to  Xavi’s none in South Africa.
 Xavi and Messi are club teammates at Barcelona in the Spanish league,  and it’s the little Argentinean who is routinely afforded the lion’s  share of attention. Messi’s tricks, flicks and lightning feet grasp the  focus of fans and opposition alike.
 But at this tournament, Xavi has raised his game to another level  while still showing all of the facets that have made him Europe’s most  productive midfielder over the past few seasons.
 With Messi, and especially Ronaldo, the brilliance is there. It’s  right in your face, and you can’t miss it, not with the jukes and turns  and permanent reminders of their soccer artistry.
 With Xavi, you have to look more closely.
 He enjoys a bit of fleet-footed trickery too, but only when it serves  a purpose. Much of what he does is simple. All of it is ruthlessly  effective and beautiful in its own way.
 Like with the corner kick from the left that produced the only goal  of a cagey semifinal. Some players hit and hope or aim for an area. Xavi  drops it in on a dime. Or, on this occasion, the advancing head of  Carles Puyol.
 Then there was the move Xavi pulled off late in the second half when  he leaped into the air and redirected a firmly struck ball through his  own legs with his instep. An untrained onlooker could be forgiven for  thinking he had started showboating, especially with his team a goal  ahead. At least until they noticed that he had sent the ball straight  into the path of Villa, who should have gone on to score.
 Award-winning British soccer writer Ian Chadband called Xavi the  “most under-appreciated genius in world sport” this week. But maybe,  just maybe, the world is starting to catch on.
 Xavi was given the man-of-the-match award on Wednesday night, an  honor voted by fans around the world. Such awards have sometimes been  unpredictable – Ronaldo won a couple of times during the tournament,  even when he was far from the best player on the field.
 The fact that Xavi was given the award, despite not scoring or doing  anything flashy, could mean he is starting to become appreciated at  last. The fans are starting to get his genius.
 Germany certainly knows all about him now, after his midfield  endeavors ruined its hopes of reaching the final.
 “Xavi is the center of Spain’s perfect spine,” said German coach  Joachim Loew in the lead-up to the semifinal, while reflecting that it  had been Xavi whose pass had set up Spain’s victory in the 2008 European  Championship final.
 It was a spine that Germany could not break. It is a spine that  facilitates Spain’s pretty face. And a spine that looks strong enough to  support the World Cup trophy in a few days’ time.

----------


## Baazigar

> 1978 the tournament was hijacked..1974 they were unlucky ..Spain also had their fair share of unluck in the previous tournaments.But they never had such a strong team..this is their best and last chance I think and many of these players are close to 30 and they will not have another chance..compared to euro2008 they are allready on decline...If the refereeing is perfect and Vanbommel gets yellowcards or whatever he deserves then Spain might be be favourites ..
> *But LUCK is something very important which is with Holland this time..*


Luck undavuka ennathum luck thanne  :Shifty: 
Ithrayum kaalam koode ninna luck finalil illathayal poyille..

----------


## nettooran

> Finishing okke nokkuvaanel holland  have some edge  ..  robbin and snedjer can convert any half chance to goal  ..   where as spain depends on villa  ... i don"t know any other player not  aming  at  the target  except villa or xabi alonso ( yesterday)


most of the sneidjer goals were lucky ..He himself never imagined he scored until he found the ball in the back of the net ...Actualy Sneidjer is one player who had been playing below par and dissappear during matches..But these lucky goals are masking those..
Spain is playing much below par than their euro2008 form.The midfeild engine is tired and getting old..But still is slightly better than that of Holland.

----------


## nettooran

Larissa Riquelme to run naked despite Paraguay's defeat: Rediff Sports

----------


## nettooran

Larissa Riquelme sports best strip of the tournament - Paraguay may not have won but we're all celebrating | Mail Online

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/...49_235x397.jpg

----------


## reality

> Larissa Riquelme to run naked despite Paraguay's defeat: Rediff Sports


 he...he ...ennanavo date :Winkiss:

----------


## reality

*ഒരു ലാറ്റിനമേരിക്കന്* കദന കഥ* 



തിമിര്*ത്തു പെയ്തു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന മണ്*സൂണ്* മഴയെ നിഴ്ചലമാക്കി ജൂലൈ രണ്ടിലെ രാത്രിയില്* മലപ്പുറത്തിന്റെ തെരുവുകളില്* ഒരു കൂട്ടം ഫുട്ബാളാരാധകറ് ലോകകപ്പ് വിജയാഘോഷം നടത്തുമ്പോള്* അങ്ങ് ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കയിലെ പോറ്ട്ട് എലിസബത്തില്* ബ്രസീലിയന്* അരാധകര്* കണ്ണീര്* പൊഴിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.....ജൂലൈ പതിനൊന്നിന്റെ വിജയാഘോഷം ജുലൈ രണ്ടിനു തന്നെ നടത്തുന്ന ഈ മലപ്പുറം

 മറഡോണമാറ്ക്കെന്താ വട്ടുണ്ടോ എന്നു ചോദിക്കേണ്ട!..കാരണം അതിനുത്തരം അടുത്ത രാത്രി തന്നെ ലഭിച്ചു...നാലു ജെര്*മന്*

വെടിയുണ്ടകള്*ക്കു മുന്*പില്* അര്*ജെന്റീനിയന്* കൂട്ട വിലാപം വാനിലുയരുന്ന കാഴ്ച...മലപ്പുറത്തു വീണ്ടുമൊരു വിജയാഘോഷം!!

തലേദിവസത്തെ നൊമ്പരത്തിനും ആത്മരോഷത്തിനും മേലേ പ്രതികാരത്തിന്റെ തീനാമ്പുകള്* പറന്നുയറ്ന്നതോടെ കാതടപ്പിക്കുന്ന  വെടിക്കട്ടിന്റെയും  ഇരമ്പിയാറ്ത്തു വരുന്ന മോട്ടോര്* വാഹനങ്ങളുടെയും നടുവിലൂടെ അര്*ജെന്റീനിയന്*  പിന്തുണക്കാറ് വീടണയാന്* പാടുപെട്ടു... ഒരു പക്ഷേ ബ്രസീലിലും അര്*ജെന്റീനയില്* പോലും ഇത്തരത്തില്* തോല് വി ആഘോഷമാക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവില്ല...ഏന്നുമില്ലാത്തത്ര തരത്തില്*

കളിക്കമ്പാക്കാരുടെ വൈര്യം ഈ ലോകകപ്പോടെ മൂര്*ദ്ധന്യത്തിലെത്തി..ഫ്ലെക്സുകളിലൂടെ ഇരുടീമുകളുടെ ആരാധകരും അങ്കം വെട്ടി....കൂട്ടിന് മലയാള ടെലിവിഷന്* ചാനല്*കാരും ദിനപത്രക്കാരും ചേറ്ന്നതോടെ ആരാധകരുടെ സപ്നഫൈനലിനു വീണ്ടും അരങ്ങൊരുങ്ങി.യോഗ്യതാറൌണ്ടില്* മുടന്തി വന്ന അര്*ജെനന്റീനയെപ്പിടിച്ചു കീരീടസാധ്യതാപ്പട്ടികയില്* ഉല്*പ്പെടുത്തിയത് മെസ്സിയെന്ന ന്യൂജനേറേഷന്* മറഡോണയുടെ മാസ്മരിക കേളിമികവില്* ശ്വാസമര്*പ്പിച്ചായിരുന്നു..യോഗ്യതാറൌണ്ടില്* ബോളീവിയയോട് ആറുഗോള്* വാങ്ങിക്കൂട്ടിയതൊക്കെ തല്*ക്കാലം മറന്നു കളയാനും പന്തുകളി വിശകലനക്കാരെ ചിന്തിപ്പിച്ചത് മറഡോണ എന്ന പഴയ പടക്കുതിരയുടെ താരമൂല്യമായിരുന്നു... ഏതു ലോകകപ്പായാലും ഫൈനലില്* ഒരു ടീം ബ്രസീല്* മറ്റേതാര്എന്ന മട്ടിലുള്ള അമിത ആത്മവിശ്വാസവും പത്രക്കാറ്ക്കുണ്ടായിരുന്നു... രണ്ടു ടീമുകള്ക്കും പിന്തുണ കൊടുക്കാം പക്ഷേ ലോകകപ്പില്* വരുന്ന മറ്റു ടീമുകളും കളിയറിയാവുന്നവരാണേന്ന സാമാന്യബോധമെങ്കിലും പ്രകടമാക്കേണ്ടേ....ഈ ലോകകപ്പില്*  അസാമാന്യ പ്രകടനം കാഴ്ചവെച്ച ജെറ്മനിയുടെ ഒരു കളിക്കാരനെപ്പോലും നല്ല കളിക്കാരുടെ ഒരു ലിസ്റ്റില്* പോലും കണ്ടില്ല എന്നത് ലോകകപ്പു വിശകലനം

എത്രമാത്രം ആരാധകമനസ്സു കണ്ടറിഞ്ഞാണെന്നത് ഓറ്ക്കേണ്ടതുണ്ട്...ഒരു തരത്തില്* മറഡോണയുടെയും ദുങ്കയുടെയും

അഹങ്കാരത്തിനേറ്റ മറുപടി യാ*യി തന്നെ ഈ ലോകകപ്പു തോല്* വിയെ വിലയിരുത്തേണ്ടതുണ്ട്...ജെറ്മന്* താരങ്ങള്* ജബുലാനി പന്തു തട്ടി പരിശീലിക്കുമ്പോള്* മറഡോണയും മെസ്സിയും

ടിവി ക്യാമറയുടെ മുന്*പില്* അഭിനയ പരിശീലനം നടത്തുകയായിരുന്നു...യൂറോപ്യന്* ചാമ്പ്യന്മാരായ ഇന്റെര്*മിലാന്റെ പിനിനിരയില്* താരങ്ങളെയെടുക്കാതെ സ്വന്തം ഇഷ്ടം നടപ്പാക്കിയ മറഡോണക്ക് ദുര്*ഭലമായ പ്രതിരോധപ്രകടനം മുഖതതടിയേറ്റ പോലെയായി....ദുങ്കയാണേങ്കില്* ആദ്യം തന്നെ 23 പേരെ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ച് കഴിഞ്ഞ ദശാബ്ദത്തിലെ മികച്ഛതാരമായ

റൊണാള്*ഡീഞ്ഞ്യോയെയും ലെഫ്റ്റ് വിങ് ബാക്ക് മാഴ്സലയെയും തഴഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* ഹോളണ്ടിനെതിരെ വഴങ്ങിയ ഗോളുകള്* ഈ ലെഫ്റ്റ്വിങ്ങ് ബാക്കിലെ ദൌറ്ബല്യത്തിലൂടെയായിരുന്നതൂം

പരിക്കേറ്റിരുന്ന ഇലാനോക്കു പകരം റൊണാള്*ഡീഞ്ഞ്യോ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കില്* സ്തിഥി മാറിപ്പോയേനേയെന്ന വിഴുങ്ങിയ സത്യം പുറത്തെടുക്കേണ്ടതായും വന്നു..

ഇനിയിപ്പോ കപ്പാരെങ്കിലും കൊണ്ടു പോയാലും കൊഴപ്പമില്ല ഞങ്ങള്*ക്കു കിട്ടാനുള്ളതു കിട്ടി എന്നതാണ്*  ഒരു പോലെ ബ്രസീല്* അര്*ജെന്റീനിയന്* ആരാധകരുടെ വിചാരം..

.അടുത്ത കാലത്തായി പരസ്പരം ഏറ്റുമുട്ടുമ്പോള്* ബ്രസീലിനോടൊപ്പം വിജയം കൂ*ടെ നില്*ക്കുമ്പോള്* ബ്രസീലിണ്ടെ തോല്* വി അതേതു ടീമിനോടുമായിക്കോട്ടെ

 തോറ്റു കണ്ടാല്*മതി എന്നാണു കടുത്ത അര്*ജെനന്റീനിയന്* ആരാധകര്* കരുതുന്നത്...കാരണം അടുത്തിടെയായി ഒരോ തോല്* വിയും വളരെ വലിയ മാറ്ജിനിലുള്ളതായിരുന്നു..തുടറ്ച്ചയായി യൂറോപ്യന്* ടീമുകളോടേറ്റുമുട്ടി ലോകകപ്പില്* നിന്നും പുറത്താകുന്ന കാഴ്ച്കയാണ്* അറ്ജെന്റീനയ്ക്കും ബ്രസീലിനും പറയാനുള്ളത്..

യൂറോപ്യന്* കളിയെപ്പേടിച്ചു സ്വന്തം ശൈലി മാറ്റാതെ ആക്രമണഫൂട്ബാളിണ്ടെ സൌന്ദര്യം വിണ്ടെടുക്കേണ്ട ദവ്ത്യം ഏറ്റെടുക്കേണ്ട ബാധ്യത ഇരു ടീമിനുമുണ്ട്...അല്ലെങ്കില്* യൂറോപ്യന്* ക്ലബ്ബുകളിലെ വ്യക്തികത പ്രകടനം കണ്ട് വീണ്ടും മനക്കോട്ട കെട്ടാനും അവസാനം തോല് വിയെ എങ്ങ്നെ അഘോഷിക്കാം എന്ന ആരാധക രഹസ്യ്ങ്ങള്* അടുത്ത ലോകകപ്പിലും പരസ്യമായി കാണേണ്ടതായി വരും...:ഇനി കാവിലെ പാട്ടിനു കാണാം

എന്നതു കോപ്പയിലെ കൊടുങ്കാറ്റിനു കാതോര്*ക്കാം  എന്നു തിരുത്തിയാലും ലോക ഫുട്ബാളില്* പെലെയും മറഡോണയും വിതറിയിട്ട ലാറ്റിനമേരിക്കന്* കാല്പനിക സൌന്ദര്യത്തെ ചവിട്ടിമെതിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് യൂറോപ്യന്* ഫൂട്ബാളിന്റെ തേറ്വാഴ്ച്ച വേദനയോടെ കണ്ടിരിക്കാം.......

?ൂ??്?ു??ോ?ം....: ??ു ?ാ?്?ി??േ?ി?്??്* ??? ??

----------


## Giggs

> I had the same feelings as above. Still when I think of that 1990 WC final, I can feel the sorrow like it happened yesterday. I just cannot forget it. Argentina were not the best team in that WC. But Maradona was an enigma, and *the amount of fouls that he was treated to, I have never ever seen anyone taking that much*. The Semi final was played @ Napoli, and u wud not believe it, *the Napoli fans were holding placards of Maradona*. And some part of Italian crowd were actually supporting Argentina or rather Maradona.


 
That's why he is so special, Winning the WC with the country heroically and winning the Italian league with a Club that hadn't won a title before or after that. In the media his off-field antics are highlighted more. 





> *I still feel bad about Manchester's exit against bayern in last season's Champions League*




Yes , whenever Man Utd loses an important game I find it hard to digest some times. If they play badly and lose then no probs. That %&*%&$&$# ..mon..Ribery and Van Bommel persuaded the referee to sent-off an 18 year old kid  :Furious:  ...After that incident I hate Ribery to the peak  :puker:

----------


## Giggs

> well dont be disheartened bhai... keep watching the 2 remaining matches..
> 
> i think germans realy overachieved this time by their own expectations.
> they are supposed to be a very young team for the future.
> only thing is they seem to have matured a bit early and thrashed engalnd and argentina to reach semis emphatically..
> 
> but yesterday there shud be only one winner..and thats spain..or else it wud have been too cruel.. it was total spanish domination..
> 
> but u guys have a good team for the future.. can look forward to euro 2012..


For Germany there is no problem to worry about , they have a decent young Generation to look forward to. Germany purthaayathinu inghineyenkil...just think of the English fans...their Golden Generation...Gerrard/Lampard/Ferdinand & Co...how much they have suffered. Majority of the English fans was unaware ..what s coming....The media hyped that much and the majority thought this s their time..after winning the Qualification matches emphatically..nobody can't blame. If you look to the future of England there is darkness infront...no new good talents across the country. For teams like Germany,Spain , Netherlands ( They have good academies too ) , Brazil , Argentina etc ..aa urava vattilla..it continue's to come..but England  :Neutral:

----------


## Giggs

> The have had their fair bit of unluck over the years.. May be its payback time.. This Holland team is not on par with their illustrious predecessors. *In fact they have not even played a single good game*. Still they won all of thier matches..
> 
> DEfinitely Sapin are the better team.. but it all comes down to nerves.. Spain are playing for the first time, I think..


That's a truth , Netherlands v Denmark was the worst match I have seen so far , but some how they are winning. Spain ride their luck against Paraguay and to an extend against Chile too. Yup Spain are playing for the first time , ee Spanish team adichillenkil pinne ini aduthonnum nokkenda.

----------


## Giggs

*Tennis Star Rafael Nadal Will Travel To South Africa To Support Spain In Final*



*The 24-year-old hopes to be a lucky omen for La Roja.....*

Wimbledon champion Rafael Nadal has announced that he will travel to South Africa to support Spain in the final of the World Cup.

La Furia Roja take on the Netherlands on Sunday and on his official website Nadal announced that he will be among the Spanish supporters in attendance.

Nadal recently won his second Wimbledon title. He picked up his first title at the All England Club two years ago in 2008, the same year that Spain won the European championship.

The 24-year-old is an avid football fan and is said to be a Real Madrid supporter, although he hails from Majorca. He has many friends in the Spanish national team and reportedly kept in touch with some of them during the World Cup.

Spain supporters will hope that Nadal will be a lucky charm for la Roja, who have never won the World Cup in their storied history.

----------


## Giggs

FIFA Confirm Howard Webb To Referee Netherlands vs Spain Final



English referee Howard Webb will take charge of Sunday's World Cup 2010 final between Spain and the Netherlands , FIFA have announced.
The former police officer and his partners had been widely praised for their handling of the Brazil vs Chile second round and Slovakia vs Italy group stage matches. Webb also officiated Inter's Champions League final victory against Bayern Munich in May, despite experiencing criticism in some quarters for a sub-par domestic campaign.

----------


## veecee

> ennodu oru friend paranjatha, sari ano ennariyilla...
> holland accomadation tirayunnu ennu, avar 5th vareye expect cheytullo ennokke...


sariyayirunnu  :Shocked: 
World Cup final: Holland find hotel accommodation for Johannesburg - Telegraph

----------


## Giggs

> sariyayirunnu 
> World Cup final: Holland find hotel accommodation for Johannesburg - Telegraph


Netherlands finalil ethumennu avarkku polum oru urappillaayirunnu alle . Finalsinu accomodation book cheythavar nerethe vandi kayariyathu kondu Rooms kittaan valiya vishamam undaakilla.

----------


## Baazigar

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/08/ar...jessica&st=cse

*To  Those With Nothing, Soccer Is Everything*

 Jessica Hilltout/The AMEN series
 The photographer Jessica Hilltout traveled across  Africa to document villagers’ love of soccer. In “Nelito’s Ball,  Nhambonda, Mozambique,” a boy’s equipment is homemade. More  Photos »

*By CELIA W.  DUGGER*

*Published: July 7, 2010*


Facebook              TwitterRecommend Sign In to E-Mail Print ReprintsShareClose
LinkedinDiggMixxMySpaceYahoo!  BuzzPermalink
  



               CAPE TOWN — Jessica Hilltout, a nomadic, Belgian-born photographer,  loaded sacks of deflated soccer balls onto the roof of a battered yellow  Volkswagen Beetle last year and began a seven-month road trip across  Africa to document the continent’s love of the game. She found it in  villages where children played with joyous abandon on dusty patches of  ground, sandy beaches and lush fields, far from the stadiums where  Africa’s first World Cup would be held.		

*Multimedia*

 [IMG]http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2010/07/07/arts/design/20100708-afsoccer-**-slide-PTAU/20100708-afsoccer-**-slide-PTAU-thumbWide.jpg[/IMG] Slide Show  
* Grassroots Soccer*






*Related*


*More Coverage in the Lens Blog* 
*Times Topic: World  Cup (Soccer)*

*Blog*


*ArtsBeat*

  The latest on the arts, coverage of live events, critical reviews,  multimedia extravaganzas and much more. Join the discussion.

 More Arts  News



    She captured their sense of play in lyrical images hanging now in Cape  Town, Johannesburg and Brussels galleries. Gleeful little boys in  Burkina Faso leap in exultation as their team scores. A young fisherman  goes airborne as he hits a header on a beach in Togo. Barefoot boys in  Ghana lope gracefully across a field as their slender, elongated shadows  chase them.		
 As the World Cup draws to a close this week, with international teams  playing on fields edged by ever-changing digital advertisements for the  likes of Adidas,  McDonalds and Coca-Cola, images of the highly commercialized,  FIFA-sanctioned soccer will not be the only lasting ones.		
 “The beautiful game exists in its purest form in what I saw — people  playing for the joy of playing,” Ms. Hilltout said in an interview here. 		
 The most oddly soulful of Ms. Hilltout’s images are of objects: the  homemade balls fashioned by children from plastic bags, old socks and  rags, tied up with string or strips of tree bark. Some children inflated  condoms — commonplace and free on a continent beset by AIDS — wrapped  them in cloth to make them heavy, then in plastic bags to seal them and  finally bound them in twine. These ingenious, improvised balls bounce  like real ones for a few days before the air escapes.		
 Ms. Hilltout, 33, accepted these balls, each like a small, hand-wrapped  gift, from the children who made them when she gave them the  factory-made kind they longed for. She photographed their balls resting  on cracked earth or cupped in hands with nail-bitten fingers. The people  she met in some 30 villages stretched across west and southern Africa  had no organized support: no free uniforms, no corporate sponsors, no  subsidies of any kind. The walls of the gallery exhibit their feet,   often bare or in flip flops or mismatched slippers with a toe peeking  through a hole.		
 “So many people have so much and do so little with it,” she said. “The  people I met had so little yet managed to do so much with it.”		
 The exhibition and an accompanying book, titled ”Amen: Grassroots Football,”  were actually a father-daughter project. She and her father, Mark  Hilltout, 64, an Englishman who got out of advertising a decade ago  after working for Ogilvy & Mather during most of his career, were  first captivated by Africa on marathon drives. Mr. Hilltout took a road  trip from England to South Africa when he was 23 and “fell in love with  the place,” he said. Ms. Hilltout studied photography at the art school  in Blackpool, England, and took her own African sojourn in her mid-20s.	 	
 She subsequently paid for her personal photographic journeys in Africa  by saving what she earned working in advertising and taking portraits in  Europe, among other jobs. In 2007 she spent six months in Madagascar  and produced a series of still lifes called “Imperfection.”  Her portraits of handmade objects — sandals, a ladle, a straw broom and a  falling-down fence, among many others — suggested the craft the  Malagasy people used to create seemingly ordinary things. Still, she was  unable to interest any gallery in a solo show of her work.		
 As Africa’s first World Cup approached, Mr. Hilltout, who lives in Cape  Town, gave his daughter an idea. A couple of years earlier he had driven  the length of the continent to Ethiopia. “You go into the bush, and you  find these little villages, and football is the center of everything,”  he said. Why shouldn’t his daughter photograph the game as it’s played  by Africans — the homemade balls, the raggedy shoes, the crooked  goalposts made of tree branches?		
 She liked the idea and last year hit the road in her dad’s 1976 Beetle,  pitching a tent where there was no other accommodation. She used a  miniature digital printer to give the people she photographed images of  themselves. And she kept what she called a roadbook — essentially a scrapbook of  her travels, with handwritten scribblings of her experiences — that she  also showed them.		
 She told her subjects, “I want to do an exhibit in South Africa, and  while all the big stars are in the stadiums, I want you guys to be the  stars of my show.”		
 Her father designed and financed the self-published “Amen: Grassroots  Football,” now displayed in the windows of independent booksellers here  in South Africa and available on the  French-language Web site fnac.com. The pictures are also on display  at the João Ferreira Gallery in Cape Town through  July 24, the Resolution Gallery of Digital Art  in Johannesburg through July 31 and the Botanique  gallery in Brussels through July 18.		
 “She really does have a wonderful feeling for texture and space and  communicating an idea,” said Mr. Ferreira, owner of the gallery here in  Cape Town. “And with the World Cup coming up, I thought it would be  perfectly placed.”

----------


## Baazigar

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/201...soccer-**.html


for the photos replace the * in the url with 's'

----------


## Baazigar

*Jersey Swaps, a Ritual With a Story*

----------


## Baazigar

ആഫ്രിക്കയോട് ചെയ്തത്*  
      Posted on: 09 Jul 2010

     പി.എസ്.രാകേഷ്*  


*ഒരു മാസം നീണ്ട ലോകകപ്പ് മഹാമഹം ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കയ്ക്ക്  എന്താണ് സമ്മാനിച്ചത്?*


കഴിഞ്ഞ ഒരു മാസമായി  ലോകം കേട്ടുശീലിച്ച വുവുസെല നാദത്തിന് ഈ ഞായറാഴ്ച പുലര്*ച്ചയോടെ ശമനമാകും.  ഫുട്*ബോള്* സാമ്രാജ്യത്തിലെ നാലുവര്*ഷം മാത്രം ആയുസ്സുളള സിംഹാസനത്തില്*  ഹോളണ്ടോ സ്*പെയിനോ അമര്*ന്നിരിക്കും. കളി കാണാനെത്തിയ ആയിരങ്ങള്* പെട്ടിയും  കിടക്കയും തുക്കി വിദൂരദേശങ്ങളിലേക്ക് മടങ്ങിപോകും. എല്ലാം മറന്നാഘോഷിച്ച  ഒരു മാസത്തെ മധുരക്കനവുകളില്* നിന്ന് ചെടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന  ജീവിതയാഥാര്*ഥ്യങ്ങളിലേക്കാവും ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കക്കാര്* തിങ്കളാഴ്ച  ഉറക്കമുണരുക.
ഒരുമാസം നീണ്ട ലോകകപ്പ് മാമാങ്കം ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കന്* ജനതയ്ക്ക് എന്തു  സമ്മാനിച്ചു എന്ന ചോദ്യത്തിന് ഏറെ പ്രസക്തിയുണ്ട്. ജനസംഖ്യയില്*  അമ്പതുശതമാനവും ദാരിദ്ര്യരേഖയ്ക്ക് കീഴില്* കഴിയുന്ന, നാലിലൊരാള്*  തൊഴില്*രഹിതനായ, സാക്ഷരതാനിരക്ക് 24 ശതമാനം മാത്രമുള്ള ഒരു രാജ്യത്ത്  ഇരുപതിനായിരം കോടി രൂപ മുടക്കിയാണ് ലോകകപ്പ് നടത്തുന്നത് എന്നതിനാലാണിത്. ഈ  തുകയത്രയും ചെലവാക്കിയത് ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കന്* സര്*ക്കാരാണ് എന്ന കാര്യവും  ഓര്*ക്കണം. ഇത്രയും പണം ബജറ്റ് നീക്കിയിരുപ്പില്* നിന്നും വിദേശവായ്പകളില്*  നിന്നുമാണ് സര്*ക്കാര്* സമാഹരിച്ചത്. 

ലോകഫുട്*ബോളിനെ നിയന്ത്രിക്കുന്ന രാജ്യാന്തരസംഘടന 'ഫിഫ'യ്ക്ക് കരാറുകാരന്റെ  റോളേ ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കയിലുള്ളു. പണം മുടക്കുക ആതിഥേയരാഷ്ട്രവും ലാഭം  ഫിഫയ്ക്കും എന്നതാണ് ലോകകപ്പ് ഫുട്*ബോളിന്റെ ഒരു രീതി. പണമൊഴുക്കാന്*  ശേഷിയുള്ളവാരായിരുന്നു ഇതുവരെയുള്ള ആതിഥേയര്*  എന്നതിനാല്* ഇക്കാര്യത്തില്*  ആര്*ക്കും പരാതിയുമുണ്ടായിരുന്നില്ല. എന്നാല്* പട്ടിണിപ്പാവങ്ങളുടെ  നാട്ടില്* ലോകകപ്പ് നടക്കുമ്പോഴെങ്കിലും ഫിഫ നിലപാട് മാറ്റണമെന്ന്  പലകോണുകളില്* നിന്ന് ആവശ്യമുയരുന്നുണ്ട്.  
2010 ലോകകപ്പില്* നിന്ന് ഫിഫ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്ന ലാഭം 1200 കോടി   രൂപയാണ്.  ഇത്രയൂം പണം എവിടെനിന്നു കിട്ടും എന്നാശ്ചര്യപ്പെടാന്* വരട്ടെ. മത്സരം  സംപ്രേഷണം ചെയ്യാനുള്ള ടെലിവിഷന്* അവകാശം വിറ്റവകയില്* തന്നെ സംഘടനയ്ക്ക്  ഏതാണ്ട് ആയിരം കോടി രൂപ പിരിഞ്ഞുകിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഇതിനുപുറമെയാണ്  സ്*പോണ്*സര്*ഷിപ്പില്* നിന്നും പരസ്യങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും ലഭിക്കുന്ന തുക. 
ഒരുമാസത്തേക്ക് രാജ്യത്ത് നിലവിലുള്ള എല്ലാവ്യാപാരനിയമങ്ങളും  നികുതിസമ്പ്രദായങ്ങളും ഫിഫയ്ക്കവേണ്ടി ഒഴിവാക്കിക്കൊടുക്കുന്നതിലും  ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കന്* സര്*ക്കാര്* മഹാമനസ്*കത കാട്ടി. 

ആയിരങ്ങള്*ക്കു തൊഴിലും മെച്ചപ്പെട്ട ജീവിതസാഹചര്യവും ഉറപ്പാക്കാന്*  ലോകകപ്പിനാകുമെന്നായിരുന്നു സര്*ക്കാരും ഫിഫയും കളി തുടങ്ങുംമുമ്പേ  ആവര്*ത്തിച്ചുപറഞ്ഞിരുന്നത്. എന്നാല്* അങ്ങനെയൊന്നും ഉണ്ടായില്ല.  നിര്*മാണമേഖലയിലും സ്*റ്റേഡിയം പരിപാലനത്തിലുമായി കുറേപ്പേര്*ക്ക്  താത്കാലികമായി ജോലി കിട്ടിയെന്നതുശരിതന്നെ. പക്ഷേ തീരെക്കുറഞ്ഞ വേതനമാണ്  ഇവര്*ക്ക് ലഭിച്ചത്. ശമ്പളക്കൂടുതല്* ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ട് സ്*റ്റേഡിയം  ജീവനക്കാരുടെ സമരത്തിലേക്കു പോലും ഇതുവഴിതെളിച്ചു. ആഭ്യന്തരവ്യാപാരത്തിനും  വ്യവസായത്തിനും ലോകകപ്പ് യാതൊരുനേട്ടവും സമ്മാനിച്ചിട്ടിലെന്ന്  വ്യവസായസംഘടനകള്* കണക്കുകളുദ്ധരിച്ച് വാദിക്കുന്നു.  രാജ്യത്തിന്റെ  വിവിധഭാഗങ്ങളിലായി ലോകനിലവാരത്തിലുള്ള അഞ്ച് സ്*റ്റേഡിയങ്ങള്* ഉയര്*ന്നത്  ലോകകപ്പിന്റെ നേട്ടമായി ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കന്* സര്*ക്കാര്*  ഉയര്*ത്തിക്കാട്ടുന്നുണ്ട്. എന്നാല്* ഈ സ്*റ്റേഡിയങ്ങള്* 'വെള്ളാനകളായി'  മാറുമെന്ന് അവിടുത്തെ പത്രങ്ങള്* ചൂണ്ടിക്കാട്ടുന്നു. ഇത്രയൂം  സ്*റ്റേഡിയങ്ങള്* ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്താന്* മാത്രം രാജ്യത്തെ ആഭ്യന്തരഫുട്*ബോള്*  ലീഗ് വികസിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. റഗ്ബി ടൂര്*ണമെന്റുകള്*ക്ക് ഇത്രയും വലിയ  സ്*റ്റേഡിയങ്ങള്* ആവശ്യവുമില്ല. ഫലത്തില്* വര്*ഷാവര്*ഷം  ലക്ഷങ്ങള്*പരിപാലനത്തിനായി തിന്നുതീര്*ത്ത്, വെറുതെകിടന്ന് നശിക്കാനാകും ഈ  സ്*റ്റേഡിയങ്ങളുടെ വിധി. ആയിരക്കണക്കിനാളുകളുടെ കിടപ്പാടങ്ങള്*  ഇടിച്ചുനിരത്തിയാണ് ഈ സ്*റ്റേഡിയങ്ങളത്രയും കെട്ടിപ്പൊക്കിയത്.

ലോകകപ്പ് കൊണ്ട് യാതൊരു ഗുണവും ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കയ്ക്ക് കിട്ടിയില്ലെന്ന്  പറയുകവയ്യ. വംശവെറിയും വിവേചനവും പ്രബലമായിരുന്ന ആഫ്രിക്കന്*ജനതയെ  താത്ക്കാലികമായെങ്കിലും ഒന്നിച്ചുനിര്*ത്താന്* ലോകകപ്പിനായി. കറുത്തവനും  വെളുത്തവനും ഒന്നിച്ചിരുന്ന് സ്വന്തം ടീമായ 'ബഫാന, ബഫാന'യ്ക്കുവേണ്ടി  ആര്*പ്പുമുഴക്കി, വുവുസെലയൂതി. ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കയെന്നാല്* കാട്ടുജാതിക്കാര്*  വാഴുന്ന ഇരുണ്ടഭൂഖണ്ഡമാണെന്ന പാശ്ചാത്യരുടെ കാഴ്ചപ്പാടുകളില്* ചെറിയൊരു  മാറ്റമെങ്കിലും സംഭവിച്ചു. ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കന്* കുട്ടികള്*ക്ക് ഫുട്*ബോള്*  പരിശീലനത്തിനായി പ്രത്യേക കേന്ദ്രങ്ങള്* തുടങ്ങുമെന്ന് ഫിഫ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു.  എല്ലാം നല്ലത്. പക്ഷേ, അതിനായി എത്രയോ വികസനപ്രവൃത്തികള്*ക്കുള്ള കോടികളാണ്  ദക്ഷിണാഫ്രിക്കന്* സര്*ക്കാറിന് ചെലവിടേണ്ടിവന്നത്. പണമില്ലാത്ത  രാജ്യങ്ങള്* ലോകകപ്പ് നടത്തരുതെന്നല്ല അതിനര്*ഥം. ലോകത്തിന്റെ  ഏല്ലാഭാഗങ്ങളിലും ലോകകപ്പ് നടന്നാല്* മാത്രമേ ഫുട്*ബോള്*  ഉയര്*ത്തിപ്പിടിക്കുന്ന സാര്*വ്വലൗകിക സാഹോദര്യത്തിന്റെ സന്ദേശം  പ്രചരിപ്പിക്കാനാകൂ. ആതിഥേയരാഷ്ട്രങ്ങളുടെ ചോരയൂറ്റിക്കുടിച്ച്  തടിച്ചുകൊഴുക്കുന്ന ഫിഫ നിലപാടാണ് മാറേണ്ടത്. വികസ്വരരാഷ്ട്രങ്ങളില്*  നടക്കുന്ന ലോകകപ്പിന്റെ ചെലവുകളുടെ പകുതിയെങ്കിലൂം വഹിക്കാന്* ഫിഫയും  പങ്കെടുക്കുന്ന രാഷ്ട്രങ്ങളും തയ്യാറാകണം. അതാകും യഥാര്*ഥ  സ്*പോര്*ട്*സമാന്* സ്​പിരിറ്റ്.


???????????? ???????? - News - Mathrubhumi Sports - 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa

----------


## Baazigar

Holland prematurely selling champion flags, jinx is on - Dirty Tackle - World SoccerBlog - Yahoo! Sports

Van Persie can picture what Maradona's done - International Football - Yahoo! Sports


*Van Persie can picture what  Maradonas done*

                        By Dan Wetzel, Yahoo! Sports         _10 hours, 36 minutes ago_ 




 Email Print


         This photo of Argentina's Diego Maradona  celebrating with the World Cup in 1986 has had a lasting impression on  Robin Van Persie.
(Carlo Fumagalli/AP Photo)        

_Follow Dan Wetzel on Twitter at @DanWetzel_
 JOHANNESBURG  Years ago, Dutch striker Robin van Persie cleared  space in his home for a famous photo to inspire him. Its from 1986 and  shows Argentinas Diego Maradona clutching the World Cup over his head  as he is being carried off the field by teammates.
 It is an unbelievable picture, Van Persie said this week according  to Reuters. I have [it hanging] in my games room back home. He is on  his teammates shoulders holding the trophy with a huge smile on his  face.
                                              Related Video   
 Cup  final prediction           Cup final prediction



Excited  Dutch fans Taste  of South Africa 
More  International Football Videos 


                       More From Dan Wetzel

'Oracle  Octopus' gets death/dinner threats _jul  8, 2010_The  spirit of South Africa _jul  7, 2010_


ADVERTISEMENT
  


                 If we win, I would like to make a picture like  that.
 Van Persie gets his chance Sunday, leading the Netherlands against  Spain in the World Cup final here.
 Van Persie is the son of two artists. His mother is a painter, his  father a sculptor. When their artistic talent wasnt passed down, he  took up soccer  Im rubbish with my hands, hes joked.
 Still, it makes sense hed draw strength from a still picture, that  hed study it, draw in the subtleties for meaning and allow it to push  him to dream of his own glory. Rather than recall one of Maradonas  fabulous highlight-reel plays from that World Cup, he cherishes the  unique moment in time that a photograph provides. As he described that  iconic snap shot, the reality of the stakes seemed to continue to settle  in for him. The chance to produce one of those special moments that  resonate around the globe is here.
 Its not just the incredible audience that will watch the World Cup  final that raises the pressure. Perhaps a billion people around the  world will take in the game live, an almost impossible to comprehend  group in both size and diversity  everyone from kings to peasants,  movie stars to third-world farmers.
 Whats more germane to the players is how rare it is to just play in a  World Cup final. It makes the moment even more profound than any club  championship, such as the English Premiere League where Van Persie plays  for Arsenal. Its different than even a Super Bowl, World Series or NBA  Finals.
 The World Cup is played just once every four years. There is no next  year and even holding out hope for a next time is not advisable. Just 11  countries have ever reached the finals and even among that group, the  greatest players usually get just one chance during their prime. Van  Persie is 26 and this is his second Cup. There may not be a third.
 LeBron James can keep falling short and know that another chance will  come. He can even switch teams in search of a more likely route to the  NBA championship.
 In soccer it takes the perfect storm of circumstances to just get the  chance. Spain, despite generations of immensely talented players and a  deep national passion for the sport, has never before reached the final.
 The Netherlands hasnt been to the final game in 32 years. The teams  that made appearances in 1974 and 1978 are legendary in the Netherlands  despite losing both times.
         Van Persie and the Dutch face Spain in  Sunday's final.
(Lars Baron/Getty Images)        

     So for Van Persie and his teammates, its now or never. And they  know it.
 It is difficult to cope with the pressure, because you have to fight  against the memories of the teams that went before you [and lost], he  said. They were such great players. They didnt do it somehow.
 But we have the chance to do it now for the first time.
 The World Cup is a long, slow, pressure-filled survival test. The  tournament has lasted a full month, was staged in 10 different stadiums  scattered across this vast nation. From mining towns to the inner city  of Johannesburg to spectacular spots along the coast, it just goes on  and on.
 The most successful players and coaches focus solely on the next game   it takes six just to reach the final. Then, suddenly, they are here,  with as many as four days to allow the pressure to crank up. The forever  dream right there for the taking.
 I am used to watching other teams in the final, Van Persie said,  who has one goal during the World Cup. This time I will be in it. This  time I will be in the middle.
 So Van Persie waits and thinks and his mind flashes back to a wall of  his home. Diego Maradona seized that magical moment 24 years ago in  Mexico City and got a joyous ride off the pitch. Someone snapped a  photograph, where it still inspires dreams of global soccer glory.

----------


## Baazigar

Holland prematurely selling champion flags, jinx is on - Dirty Tackle - World SoccerBlog - Yahoo! Sports

----------


## Sameer

Thanks Baazigar macha for all articles !

----------


## Santi

coward webb aanallo final referee ... :Death:

----------


## asish

> http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/201...soccer-**.html
> 
> The photos


thnx baazi,

chila fotos nostalgia unarthi.. nammalokke cherupathil ruber panthu upayokichum seniors upekshich aa neckulla keeriparinju blador ellam purathu kanunna baallil kure kalichittundu. oru russian ball (innathe typa ball) annokke seniorsinte polum swapnam aarunnu,,,,,,

----------


## Santi

netil kanda gomedy......

Got to admire Emile Heskey…….he has a disasterous World Cup……comes home, puts on a frock and wins the womens title at Wimbledon!!..... :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> Holland prematurely selling champion flags, jinx is on - Dirty Tackle - World SoccerBlog - Yahoo! Sports


aram pattana chance....

----------


## AnWaR

> coward webb aanallo final referee ...


yes..after the champions league final he has another big match now in his CV..

----------


## AnWaR

> FIFA Confirm Howard Webb To Referee Netherlands vs Spain Final
> 
> 
> 
> English referee Howard Webb will take charge of Sunday's World Cup 2010 final between Spain and the Netherlands , FIFA have announced.
> The former police officer and his partners had been widely praised for their handling of the Brazil vs Chile second round and Slovakia vs Italy group stage matches. Webb also officiated Inter's Champions League final victory against Bayern Munich in May, despite experiencing criticism in some quarters for a sub-par domestic campaign.


i think he did a good job at chamions league finals although he made sum blunders in dmestic campaign..

*so far in this world cup his stats are:*

matches- 3
yellow cards - 17
red cards - 0
penalties awarded - 0

----------


## AnWaR

> netil kanda gomedy......
> 
> Got to admire Emile Heskey.he has a disasterous World Cupcomes home, puts on a frock and wins the womens title at Wimbledon!!.....


heskey.. :Ennekollu: 
macha but i hope its not a racist comedy [i.e serena williams]

----------


## asish

> yes..after the champions league final he has another big match now in his CV..


 
iniyippo kundli nokkiyittu enthu kaaryam

----------


## asish

> netil kanda gomedy......
> 
> Got to admire Emile Heskey.he has a disasterous World Cupcomes home, puts on a frock and wins the womens title at Wimbledon!!.....


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Santi

> heskey..
> macha but i hope its not a racist comedy [i.e serena williams]


appo ningal racist alle... :Huh: 

heskeye patti vere oru pazhaya comedy undu 

A couple of years ago the english national team was about to start training in preparation for an important qualifying match when the manager at the time, Sven-Goran Eriksson, discovered a big turd in one of the penalty areas on the practice pitch. 

- Ok boys, he said, who's shit on the ground? 
Emile Heskey replied: 
- Me coach, but I'm good in the air!

----------


## Sanchaari

> netil kanda gomedy......
> 
> Got to admire Emile Heskey.he has a disasterous World Cupcomes home, puts on a frock and wins the womens title at Wimbledon!!.....


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## xyz

Octopus predicted Germans wil be third and spain would be the winner!

----------


## nmaks



----------


## nettooran

> appo ningal racist alle...
> 
> heskeye patti vere oru pazhaya comedy undu 
> 
> A couple of years ago the english national team was about to start training in preparation for an important qualifying match when the manager at the time, Sven-Goran Eriksson, discovered a big turd in one of the penalty areas on the practice pitch. 
> 
> - Ok boys, he said, who's shit on the ground? 
> Emile Heskey replied: 
> - Me coach, but I'm good in the air!


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## nettooran

> netil kanda gomedy......
> 
> Got to admire Emile Heskey.he has a disasterous World Cupcomes home, puts on a frock and wins the womens title at Wimbledon!!.....

----------


## Giggs

From Ajax To Barcelona - Netherlands v Spain World Cup 2010 Final Will Be The Clash Of Football's Two Greatest Ever Academies

From Ajax To Barcelona - Netherlands v Spain World Cup 2010 Final Will Be The Clash Of Football's Two Greatest Ever Academies - Goal.com

----------


## AnWaR

> appo ningal racist alle...


manasilayilla !!!!




> heskeye patti vere oru pazhaya comedy undu 
> 
> A couple of years ago the english national team was about to start training in preparation for an important qualifying match when the manager at the time, Sven-Goran Eriksson, discovered a big turd in one of the penalty areas on the practice pitch. 
> 
> - Ok boys, he said, who's shit on the ground? 
> Emile Heskey replied: 
> - Me coach, but I'm good in the air!


super one...such a waste of a player he is !!!  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Santi

vere orennam.... :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

*FIFA Announces 10 Nominees for World Cup Golden Ball Award**:*

Diego Forlan (Uruguay)
Asamoah Gyan (Ghana)
Andres Iniesta (Spain)
Lionel Messi (Argentina) - --- :Ennekollu: 
Mesut Oezil (Germany)
Arjen Robben (Netherlands)
Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany)
Wesley Sneijder (Netherlands)
David Villa (Spain)
Xavi (Spain)

----------


## baadshahmian

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 


> vere orennam....

----------


## Baazigar

> From Ajax To Barcelona - Netherlands v Spain World Cup 2010 Final Will Be The Clash Of Football's Two Greatest Ever Academies
> 
> From Ajax To Barcelona - Netherlands v Spain World Cup 2010 Final Will Be The Clash Of Football's Two Greatest Ever Academies - Goal.com


Ippo njan ithinte Malayalam Mathrubhumiyil vaayichathe ulloo.. Ee mathroomikkaare sammathikkanam.. nere translate cheythu vidukayalle.. Innale NY Timesile oru article athu pole pakarthiyathu kandu..

----------


## Giggs

> Ippo njan ithinte Malayalam Mathrubhumiyil vaayichathe ulloo.. Ee mathroomikkaare sammathikkanam.. nere translate cheythu vidukayalle.. Innale NY Timesile oru article athu pole pakarthiyathu kandu..


Avarum matterinaayi thappinadakkukayalle ..btb NY Timesile ethu article ?

----------


## Giggs

*Brazil unveil 2014 World Cup Logo;*

----------


## Giggs

*World Cup final: Spain unhappy with appointment of Howard Webb*

*Howard Webb's appointment as World Cup final referee has caused consternation in Spain in the wake of the English official's performance in their opening match against Switzerland.* 



On the day when Webb's wife Kay joked that her husband couldn't even take charge of his own kids, let alone the biggest sporting event in the world, they were finding it rather less easy back in Madrid and Barcelona to see the funny side of the Rotherham official being named the man in the middle for the big showdown with Holland. 

"Bad news - Webb will referee the final," was the damning verdict of daily sports newspaper Marca, while another, AS, described the appointment as "debatable" because he had "made two mistakes" which cost Spain during the 1-0 defeat by the Swiss. 
Marca claimed Webb had not given an obvious penalty in favour of David Silva and allowed the winning goal to stand which they believed was offside. His officiating would bring back "bad memories for La Roja", grumbled the Barcelona-based Mundo Deportivo. 
Meanwhile, Kay Webb could only chuckle about her astonishment that her husband would be officiating in a game which will be watched by an estimated quarter of a billion people. 
"I don't know how he does it. He can't take charge of his own children. I don't know how he manages it on a football pitch," said Mrs Webb, who makes it sound as if coping with son Jack and daughters Holly and Lucy is good practice for handling Mark van Bommel and Carles Puyol. 
Webb's father Billy, himself a one-time referee and former miner, said: "I encouraged my son to take it up, but when I watched his first game, I encouraged him to pack up. But my brother, a referee too, he said 'I can see something in this young lad.' 
History's proven him right and me wrong. The whole thing is jaw-dropping; I just can't imagine my son reffing the World Cup final.

----------


## Baazigar

> Avarum matterinaayi thappinadakkukayalle ..btb NY Timesile ethu article ?



Ippo orkkunnilla.. oops

----------


## Baazigar

2010 World Cup Rankings - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com

----------


## Sanchaari

> *FIFA Announces 10 Nominees for World Cup Golden Ball Award**:*
> 
> Diego Forlan (Uruguay)
> Asamoah Gyan (Ghana)
> Andres Iniesta (Spain)
> Lionel Messi (Argentina)
> Mesut Oezil (Germany)
> Arjen Robben (Netherlands)
> Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany)
> ...


 :Clap:  :Clap: 
messi-yum matt chila superstars-um(rooney,kaka,ronaldo etc) ee wc-il ore performance aarnenn paranj alamura kootiya kure teams ivide undaarnnallo...avar :Ennekollu: 
argentina were one of the most entertaining teams in this wc...and their talisman was messi..iniyippo fifa biased aanennum paranj varum kureyennam...avar :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> messi-yum matt chila superstars-um(rooney,kaka,ronaldo etc) ee wc-il ore performance aarnenn paranj alamura kootiya kure teams ivide undaarnnallo...avar
> argentina were one of the most entertaining teams in this wc...and their talisman was messi..iniyippo fifa biased aanennum paranj varum kureyennam...avar


i salute you for what u have sad..nalla tholikkatti .. :Ennekollu:  
and salute fifa too for this comedy.. :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> *Brazil unveil 2014 World Cup Logo;*


thanks giggsy..

----------


## AnWaR

*FIFA Will Change Existing Refereeing System After Countless World Cup Errors*

Goal-line technology is back on the agenda after Fifa revealed this World Cup is set to be the last tournament under the existing refereeing system.
Fifa general secretary Jerome Valcke told the BBC that TV replays showing Frank Lampard scoring a goal against Germany was a bad day for organisers.

And Valcke suggested changes will be made before the 2014 World Cup.

Were talking about a goal not seen by the referee which is why we are talking about new technology, said Valcke.
Fifas general secretary also suggested that the use of two extra referees positioned on the goal-line  a system trialled last season in the Europa League and set to be used in the Champions League this coming season  might be used in future World Cups.

Lets see if this system will help or whether giving the referee an additional four eyes will give him the comfort and make duty easier to perform, added Valcke.
I would say that it is the final World Cup with the current refereeing system.

----------


## Sanchaari

> i salute you for what u have sad..nalla tholikkatti .. 
> and salute fifa too for this comedy..


dhey njan paranjilley...vannu :Ennekollu: ...england fan alle... :cheers: 
dey aa list thayyarakkunnathinu vyakathamaaya maanadhandangalund...enth kond ulpeduthi ennathinu kaaranangal kannikkem venam...ingalu vishamakkenda...ingalu lampardinem rooneynem green-inem okke vech oru list angu undak...mmakk aagoshikam :Lighten:

----------


## AnWaR

> dhey njan paranjilley...vannu...england fan alle...
> dey aa list thayyarakkunnathinu vyakathamaaya maanadhandangalund...enth kond ulpeduthi ennathinu kaaranangal kannikkem venam...ingalu vishamakkenda...ingalu lampardinem rooneynem green-inem okke vech oru list angu undak...mmakk aagoshikam


ayyo england kalikkar ulathiyennu parayan matram viddi alla...
ennalum ningade tholikkatti.. hippopottamus tholkum..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sanchaari

> ayyo england kalikkar ulathiyennu parayan matram viddi alla...
> ennalum ningade tholikkatti.. h*ippo-pottam*us tholkum..


england-inte avastha.. :Lighten:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*Ee thread enthina?
World Cup Hockey kazhinjilley makkaley..
arkka  cup? mesopotamiayum guyanayum ano finalil*

----------


## AnWaR

> england-inte avastha..


ee parayunnathara 4-0 yku nanam ketta argentinayo..  :Ennekollu: 

germany 4- argentina 0

man of the match ..messi.... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Santi

> *Ee thread enthina?
> World Cup Hockey kazhinjilley makkaley..
> arkka  cup? mesopotamiayum guyanayum ano finalil*


alla germany um octopus um.... :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## anwarkomath

> *Ee thread enthina?*
> *World Cup Hockey kazhinjilley makkaley..*
> *arkka cup? mesopotamiayum guyanayum ano finalil*


 
dey karnan  :Ennekollu: 

rakshayilla aliyaaa, neeraliye kondu chodipikku Germany perano nallathu, ado West Germany ano nalathennu????? :Very Happy:

----------


## Giggs

> *FIFA Announces 10 Nominees for World Cup Golden Ball Award**:*
> 
> Diego Forlan (Uruguay)
> Asamoah Gyan (Ghana)
> Andres Iniesta (Spain)
> Lionel Messi (Argentina) - ---
> Mesut Oezil (Germany)
> Arjen Robben (Netherlands)
> Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany)
> ...





> messi-yum matt chila superstars-um(rooney,kaka,ronaldo etc) ee wc-il ore performance aarnenn paranj alamura kootiya kure teams ivide undaarnnallo...avar
> argentina were one of the most entertaining teams in this wc...and their talisman was messi..iniyippo fifa biased aanennum paranj varum kureyennam...avar





> i salute you for what u have sad..nalla tholikkatti .. 
> and salute fifa too for this comedy..





> dhey njan paranjilley...vannu...england fan alle...
> dey aa list thayyarakkunnathinu vyakathamaaya maanadhandangalund...enth kond ulpeduthi ennathinu kaaranangal kannikkem venam...ingalu vishamakkenda...ingalu lampardinem rooneynem green-inem okke vech oru list angu undak...mmakk aagoshikam





> ayyo england kalikkar ulathiyennu parayan matram viddi alla...
> ennalum ningade tholikkatti.. hippopottamus tholkum..


nutz bhai ...please tell me on what ground you feel Messi was a flop ? Goal scoring was the only criteria ? At Barca he is scoring goals for fun , but that's not the case with the National team...is that the reason ? Do you agree that in the National team he was not playing in the same position he used to play for Barca ? In the National team he was playing as an attacking Midfielder behind TWO forwards in Tevez/Higuain....where as in Barca he was an out and out striker....Xavi or Iniesta to play the play maker role and Messi/Ibrahimovic as forwards..do you agree on this ? 

Argentina fan aayathukondu kannadachu Messiye angheekarikkunnu ennu karutharuthu........the comparison between him and Maradona is absurd...There will be one and only one Maradona....adhehathinu mugamikalo pingamikalo illa....

----------


## anwarkomath

> A couple of years ago the english national team was about to start training in preparation for an important qualifying match when the manager at the time, Sven-Goran Eriksson, discovered a big turd in one of the penalty areas on the practice pitch. 
> 
> - Ok boys, he said, who's shit on the ground? 
> Emile Heskey replied: 
> - Me coach, but I'm good in the air!





> netil kanda gomedy......
> 
> Got to admire Emile Heskey.he has a disasterous World Cupcomes home, puts on a frock and wins the womens title at Wimbledon!!.....


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

 :Taunt: ..................

----------


## veecee

ividuthe news paperil kandappol chumma eduthatha

----------


## Sameer

> *Ee thread enthina?*
> *World Cup Hockey kazhinjilley makkaley..*
> *arkka cup? mesopotamiayum guyanayum ano finalil*


 halla itharu ??  :Biggrin: 
ithu kabadi WC nulla thread aanu... Finalil ugandayum mali dweepum  :thumleft: 
Super kali ayirikkum

----------


## Giggs

> ividuthe news paperil kandappol chumma eduthatha


Thanks vecee.....Xavi is a legend both for country and Club

----------


## Sameer

> i salute you for what u have sad..nalla tholikkatti .. 
> and salute fifa too for this comedy..


  :W00t:  Argentina team bhayankara entertainment ayirunnu ennu...ground nu purathano.... :d'oh!: 
Kashttam !!! engum ethatha oru team um, panthu thodatha oru kalikkaranaum, avarkku vendi jai vilikkan kure aalkkarum

----------


## AnWaR

> nutz bhai ...please tell me on what ground you feel Messi was a flop ? Goal scoring was the only criteria ? *At Barca he is scoring goals for fun , but that's not the case with the National team...is that the reason ? Do you agree that in the National team he was not playing in the same position he used to play for Barca ? In the National team he was playing as an attacking Midfielder behind TWO forwards in Tevez/Higuain....where as in Barca he was an out and out striker....Xavi or Iniesta to play the play maker role and Messi/Ibrahimovic as forwards..do you agree on this ?* 
> 
> 
> Argentina fan aayathukondu kannadachu Messiye angheekarikkunnu ennu karutharuthu........*the comparison between him and Maradona is absurd...*There will be one and only one Maradona....adhehathinu mugamikalo pingamikalo illa....


i agree he is a star  and icon for barca and hence deserve all the awards at club level.... and at barca just think of the serveice he gets to score goals from xavi and co.. he has to put them in as eto used to do..

but he is definitely a flop for his national team as he is not able to do his job plan given to him effectively...

i agree.. u cant even compare messi to maradona or other legends at international level like pele or zidane.. they are players who play better when they put on their national jersey than for their clubs..

----------


## AnWaR

> Argentina team bhayankara entertainment ayirunnu ennu...ground nu purathano....
> Kashttam !!! engum ethatha oru team um, panthu thodatha oru kalikkaranaum, avarkku vendi jai vilikkan kure aalkkarum


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> ividuthe news paperil kandappol chumma eduthatha


thanks machanz..
xavi is a real star..

----------


## asuyalu

> *Ee thread enthina?*
> *World Cup Hockey kazhinjilley makkaley..*
> *arkka cup? mesopotamiayum guyanayum ano finalil*


podolskyude photo evide?  :Ennekollu:

----------


## nasrani

> podolskyude photo evide?


 dey dey neerali paranjennum paranju gup adikkum ennu urappikalle......... :Sleeping:

----------


## sillan

> dey dey neerali paranjennum paranju gup adikkum ennu urappikalle.........


koon germany fans pinnem thala pokki thudangiyallo :Very Happy:

----------


## Baazigar

> Argentina team bhayankara entertainment ayirunnu ennu...ground nu purathano....
> Kashttam !!! engum ethatha oru team um, panthu thodatha oru kalikkaranaum, avarkku vendi jai vilikkan kure aalkkarum


Dei dei.. overakkalle.. oru match dayaneeyamayi thottu.. sheri thanne.. 
Still they are one of the best 5 teams in this world cup.

2010 World Cup Rankings - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com

Check these statistics - not by fifa - In most of the departments, they are in the top 2 position, and at 3 or 4 in all others  (except goals allowed  :Embarassed: ) 

Aa oru match ingane dayaneeyamaayi thottathu thanne Otamendi enna ota adakkan Maradona vaikiyathu kondaanu..

Pinne panthu thodan kittaatha ennonnum parayalle.. Kazhinja kaliyil Germanykku neritta polathe avastha onnum Argentinakku undayittilla. 4-0 nu thotta game-il polum.

FIFA.com - FIFA.com - 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa statistics

FIFA.com - FIFA.com - 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa statistics

----------


## asuyalu

> dey dey neerali paranjennum paranju gup adikkum ennu urappikalle.........


pullanu pullanu "neerali" pullanu  :Mr. Green:

----------


## nasrani

> pullanu pullanu "neerali" pullanu


 neeraliye chilli vechu kazhikkum ennum paranju karnan sir nadakkunundayirunnu................

----------


## Giggs

> Dei dei.. overakkalle.. oru match dayaneeyamayi thottu.. sheri thanne.. 
> Still they are one of the best 5 teams in this world cup.
> 
> 2010 World Cup Rankings - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com
> 
> Check these statistics - not by fifa - In most of the departments, they are in the top 2 position, and at 3 or 4 in all others (except goals allowed ) 
> 
> Aa oru match ingane dayaneeyamaayi thottathu thanne Otamendi enna ota adakkan Maradona vaikiyathu kondaanu..
> 
> ...


Thanks .... :Cheers1:

----------


## asish

> Dei dei.. overakkalle.. oru match dayaneeyamayi thottu.. sheri thanne.. 
> Still they are one of the best 5 teams in this world cup.
> 
> 2010 World Cup Rankings - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com
> 
> Check these statistics - not by fifa - In most of the departments, they are in the top 2 position, and at 3 or 4 in all others (except goals allowed ) 
> 
> Aa oru match ingane dayaneeyamaayi thottathu thanne Otamendi enna ota adakkan Maradona vaikiyathu kondaanu..
> 
> ...


 
thanks  ithokke arodu parayunnu.... puthiya vijayamanthronnum paranju avinja football  umayi vanna teminte arathakarodo.......... :Basketball:

----------


## Baazigar

> thanks  ithokke arodu parayunnu.... puthiya vijayamanthronnum paranju avinja football  umayi vanna teminte arathakarodo..........


Pulli Brazil fan aayirunno.. Njan karuthi Spaininteyo Germanyudeyo fan aayirikkumennu..
Spain/Germany fans okke parayumpo athinu anthasusndu. Italy/England/Brazil fans okke swantham avastha alochichu kazhinjuttu comments idaan vannal pore.

----------


## Giggs

*World Cup final: Even destructive Mark Van Bommel will not halt Spain,* says Alan Hansen 

*Mark Van Bommel can be nasty and cynical, a player who only sets out to be destructive, but he is probably the first name on the team-sheet for Holland manager Bert van Marwijk*



The problem for the Dutch against Spain in Sunday's World Cup final, however, is that their captain could be exposed and taken out of the game completely if he continues to play on the edge against the likes of Xavi and Andrés Iniesta. 

*For all the flair of Wesley Sneijder, Arjen Robben and Robin van Persie, Netherlands need protection somewhere*, and that is precisely what *Van Bommel provides by shielding the back four* and attempting to destroy everything that threatens his defence and goalkeeper. 

There is an open debate over Van Bommel's contribution to this World Cup, but every team needs a player who can successfully play the role of holding midfielder. 
Van Bommel offers no craft or artistry, though, and he is not a great passer of the ball. When you compare him to Spain's Xabi Alonso, it is like comparing night and day. Yet for all his faults and the criticism that has come his way, Van Bommel is an integral part of the Dutch team that will face Spain at Soccer City.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nettooran paranja pole lavan Red Card adichaal athode Netherlandsinte kaaryam theernnu , athinulla chance illaathilla

----------


## JIGSAW



----------


## asish

> Pulli Brazil fan aayirunno.. Njan karuthi Spaininteyo Germanyudeyo fan aayirikkumennu..
> Spain/Germany fans okke parayumpo athinu anthasusndu. Italy/England/Brazil fans okke swantham avastha alochichu kazhinjuttu comments idaan vannal pore.


athu postu kandaal arinjude arg ku enthelum kittiya brazilukarkkum avarude fansinum asooya moothu pranthakum......... thirichummmmmmmmm  :Tank:

----------


## Baazigar

> athu postu kandaal arinjude arg ku enthelum kittiya brazilukarkkum avarude fansinum asooya moothu pranthakum......... thirichummmmmmmmm


Enikku randu teamukaleyum ishtamaanu..Brazil finalil ullappol eppozhum Brazilinu kittanam ennayirunnu  agrahichathu.. Ee world cup samayathaanu ithrayum vairam randu teamukaludeyum fans thammil undennu arinjathu. 

Swantham team jayikkunnathinekkal matte team tholkkunnathanu fansinu ishtam ennu thonnunnu. Wayanttil aathmahathya cheytha aa kazhuveri okke athinte angeyattathe case..

----------


## AnWaR

*Uruguay v Germany*


*Venue*: Port Elizabeth   
*Date*: Saturday, 10 July 2010   
*Kick-off*: 19:30 BST   

*TEAM NEWS*


*Uruguay*


01 Muslera02 Lugano Captain03 Godin04 Fucile16 Pereira22 Caceres15 Perez17 Arevalo Rios07 Cavani09 Suarez10 Forlan

*Germany*


22 Butt02 Jansen03 Friedrich17 Mertesacker20 Boateng04 Aogo06 Khedira07 Schweinsteiger Captain08 Ozil13 Muller19 Cacau


*MATCH PREVIEW*

The match that no one wants to play throws together two World Cup heavyweights who have been here before. Three-time World Cup winners Germany met two-time champions Uruguay in a third-place play-off in 1970, with the Germans emerging as the victors. Motivation is always the key factor in this match, which comes hard off the back of crushing semi-final defeats. Both coaches will have to lift their players and take their minds off impending holidays to convince them that third place is a prize worth chasing.
Joachim Loew's gifted young squad will be expected to mature nicely in time for the next World Cup in Brazil in 2014, but this match may prove to be the international swansong for Miroslav Klose. The 32-year-old striker is hoping a bad back will not prevent him chasing consecutive Golden Boot awards. More importantly, though, he is just two goals shy of overtaking Brazil's Ronaldo as the top goalscorer in World Cup history. You could hardly blame him, then, if he adopts a shoot-on-sight policy and wrestles the ball from regular penalty taker Bastian Schweinsteiger if Germany are awarded a spot kick.
It goes without saying that Uruguay have defied expectation in reaching the last four in South Africa. They will hope their World Cup journey will not be remembered merely for Luis Suarez's self titled 'Real Hand of God' in the last-minute of their quarter-final against Ghana. Their very own Diego, striker Diego Forlan, has been one of the stars of the tournament and remains in contention for the Golden Boot, but only if he can shake off a thigh injury he picked up against the Netherlands.
*MATCH FACTS*

*Head-to-head*

- This will be the 10th meeting between the sides. Uruguay won the first encounter 4-1 in 1928, but they have not won any of the subsequent eight matches. In total, Germany have won six, drawn two and lost one.
- They have met three times in the World Cup and one of those clashes came in a third-place play-off match, which Germany won 1-0 in 1970. They also went head-to-head in the 1966 quarter-finals, with Germany winning 4-0, and they drew 1-1 in 1986.
- Germany won their last encounter 5-0 in 1993.
*Germany*

- This is a record fifth appearance in a World Cup third-place play-off match for Germany. They have won three (1934, 1970 and 2006) and lost one (195 :Cool: .
- Goalkeepers Hans-Joerg Butt and Tim Wiese and defenders Serdar Tasci and Dennis Aogo are the only German players who have not yet played at this World Cup..
- Miroslav Klose needs just one more goal to equal Ronaldo on 15 World Cup goals and become joint all-time top scorer in World Cup history.
*Uruguay*

- As well as losing to Germany in 1970, they also lost a third-place play-off to Austria in 1954.
- Uruguay have not beaten a European team at a World Cup since 1970 (Soviet Union 1-0).
- Their defeat to the Netherlands was their first of 2010. Their record this year stands at five wins, two draws and one defeat.
*MATCH OFFICIALS*

*Referee:*Benito Archundia (Mexico)   
*Assistants:* Hector Vergara (Canada) & Marvin Torrentera (Mexico)   
*Fourth official:*Marco Rodriguez (Mexico)

----------


## sillan

so klose not playing tonight... record kaippidiyil othukkan ulla suvarnavasaram ini pullikku kittilla...

----------


## asish

> Enikku randu teamukaleyum ishtamaanu..Brazil finalil ullappol eppozhum Brazilinu kittanam ennayirunnu agrahichathu.. Ee world cup samayathaanu ithrayum vairam randu teamukaludeyum fans thammil undennu arinjathu. 
> 
> Swantham team jayikkunnathinekkal matte team tholkkunnathanu fansinu ishtam ennu thonnunnu. Wayanttil aathmahathya cheytha aa kazhuveri okke athinte angeyattathe case..


njngalokke angine aayirunnu, arg, hol, portugal ellam otayalum aa aradhakar ellam athmarthamayi bra ne supportum, karanam ita/ger ellam akkalathu kalichirunna negative game karanam avaronnum cup edukkunnathu aarkum ishtamallayirunnu....... 1990 ile italy ennal ellarudeyum manam kavarnnu,,, arg yodu ita thottappol arg fansadakkam ahladikkathe ita yde parajayathil vishamichu... annanu ee gaminteyum athinte aarathakarudeyum manasinte valippam njan arinjathu........ innan fanshippinekkal kuduthal sathruthakkanu munthukkam.... gaminekkal kooduthal pramukhyam thante teamu enginelum jayichal mathi (dunga style) ennanu.........

----------


## moovybuf

I hope the record for the most number of goals stay with Ronaldo. 

It would be a sort of injustice for Klose to hold that record. Ronaldo has been the "near perfect" striker of our generation, unlike Klose who is a poacher, albeit ver good one at it.. A 75% fit Ronaldo is better than most of the so-called strikers of today. And moreover he helped Brazil lift the WC trophy for the 5th time.

If it wasn't for the injuries that he suffered, Ronaldo would have gone on to surpass most scoring records and we would have been talking about him in the same breaath as that of Pele and Maradona. Still he won the FIFA player of the year awards for 3 years. Just Incredible!

----------


## asish

FK for ger referee vaka

----------


## asish

its a red card offence, why referee not showing even an yellow

----------


## kallan pavithran

Muller scored. Germans lead by 1 goal. Muller's 5th goal of the tournament.

----------


## asish

1-0 germany......... ini oru nalennam pratheekshikkam

----------


## moovybuf

Fantastic goal from Uruguay... superb play....

----------


## moovybuf

brilliant challenege to dispossess Scheinwsetineger (spelling thettaanu)

----------


## AnWaR

1-1....

cavani scores for uruguay..

----------


## kallan pavithran

Score levelled. Cavani scord

----------


## AnWaR

> brilliant challenege to dispossess Scheinwsetineger (*spelling thettaanu*)


cant blame u ...lol...

----------


## kallan pavithran

This match gonna be a treat.

----------


## AnWaR

> Muller scored. Germans lead by 1 goal. Muller's 5th goal of the tournament.


pahayan golden boot adichu mattumo?

----------


## kallan pavithran

> pahayan golden boot adichu mattumo?


Chance und. He missed 1 match too. Villa nale goal adikanam

----------


## moovybuf

> cant blame u ...lol...


 :Smile: 

nice match..both teams playing without fear.. can only wish if all matches were like this...

But that challenge on Schwe....!@#  was fantastic ans the counter was lightining pace.. only wish Forlan had scored it.. :Dry:

----------


## AnWaR

> This match gonna be a treat.


looks like so..
like last times losers final... germany beating portugal 3-2..

onnum nashtapedan illatha kond dairyamayi attack cheyyamallo randu perkkum..

----------


## AnWaR

> nice match..both teams playing without fear.. can only wish if all matches were like this...
> 
> But that challenge on Schwe....!@#  was fantastic ans the *counter was lightining pace.*. only wish Forlan had scored it..


germans got taste of their own medicine.. well done uruguay,,

----------


## AnWaR

really bad dive from uruguay...disgrace...

----------


## AnWaR

is german goallie nuer injured?

btw poor miss by suarez..
was a clear chance..shoots wide...

----------


## kallan pavithran

Suarez missd a golden chance!

----------


## moovybuf

Uruguay playing on the counter

----------


## asish

perum mazhayathu polum athyugran kali........ its the beauty of football

----------


## AnWaR

> Uruguay playing on the counter


uruguay counter attacking the kings of counter attack...

a really nice watchable match.. hope second half is even better..

HT 1-1..

----------


## AnWaR

> perum mazhayathu polum athyugran kali........ its the beauty of football


super kali bhai...and super mazha...

----------


## nmaks

njan ettiiiiiiii

----------


## nmaks

half time ayoooooooo

----------


## baadshahmian

nalla kali......................

----------


## asish

> half time ayoooooooo


link onnum mande   :2guns:

----------


## Giggs

> Fantastic goal from Uruguay... superb play....





> nice match..both teams playing without fear.. can only wish if all matches were like this...
> 
> But that challenge on Schwe....!@# was fantastic ans the counter was lightining pace.. only wish Forlan had scored it..





> Uruguay playing on the counter


Without a doubt they are the best South American team this time , and they qualified through play-off's  :Devil2:  . Uruguay playing the German tactics of counter-attacking football  :Biggrin:  . As usual for Looser's final matches...a very good match...both have nothing to loose..tomorrow we may see a cagey affair.

----------


## AnWaR

> half time ayoooooooo


Half time : 1-1

----------


## Giggs

> its a red card offence, why referee not showing even an yellow


It was a double Red Card offense , kaalu odiyendathaayirunnu...Yellow koduthille ?

----------


## Giggs

> I hope the record for the most number of goals stay with Ronaldo. 
> 
> It would be a sort of injustice for Klose to hold that record. *Ronaldo has been the "near perfect" striker of our generation*, unlike Klose who is a poacher, albeit ver good one at it.. A 75% fit Ronaldo is better than most of the so-called strikers of today. And moreover he helped Brazil lift the WC trophy for the 5th time.
> 
> If it wasn't for the injuries that he suffered, Ronaldo would have gone on to surpass most scoring records and we would have been talking about him in the same breaath as that of Pele and Maradona. Still he won the FIFA player of the year awards for 3 years. Just Incredible!


Exactly , Ronaldo has been a phenomenon and for some he is above Pele ( 1000 goal adicha kanakku nokkiyalla ). Sensational player

----------


## AnWaR

what a double save  from german keeper..

salute u man...

----------


## AnWaR

> It was a double Red Card offense , kaalu odiyendathaayirunnu...Yellow koduthille ?


he really got away with it...

----------


## AnWaR

uruguay 2-1..

forlaaan......

----------


## Giggs

What a goal by Forlan WOOOOOOW

----------


## kallan pavithran

Forlan! Goal of the tournament! Uruguay leads.

----------


## AnWaR

what a goal by forlan...

----------


## moovybuf

what a goal...............

FOrlan  :salut:

----------


## AnWaR

> Forlan! *Goal of the tournament!* Uruguay leads.


agreed... unless a better one is scored after this..

----------


## baadshahmian

forlan..................

----------


## kallan pavithran

Forlan also for golden boot now!

----------


## moovybuf

> Without a doubt they are the best South American team this time , and they qualified through play-off's  . Uruguay playing the German tactics of counter-attacking football  . As usual for Looser's final matches...a very good match...both have nothing to loose..tomorrow we may see a cagey affair.


I fear for it.. But one thing that can be assured is Spain is not going to change tactics. They have played possession football throughout. The most deserving team of the tournament.  :flower: 
Netherlands would be playing on the counter. They are the best footballing nation never to in the WC. Deserving for their performance over the years. :Arabia:  


BTW, Uruguay playing well in the 2nd half..

I wish the respective FA in each country comes up with something to promote atacking football

----------


## asish

what a goal by forlaaaaaaaaaaaan... the full credit to uruguay no7

----------


## AnWaR

germany scores...

2-2....

what a goal...

----------


## moovybuf

2-2............................. hahahhahah

----------


## AnWaR

this is a real cracker...
am luvin this match...

----------


## kallan pavithran

Germany now. Score levels. Jansen scored.

----------


## moovybuf

ethu samayathum aduha goal varaammmm...............

ee kali draw ayyal extra time illa... direct penalties..

----------


## moovybuf

Ozil over does it  in the box

----------


## AnWaR

> ethu samayathum aduha goal varaammmm...............
> *
> ee kali draw ayyal extra time illa... direct penalties*..


is it so?

i wud luv to  these guys playing xtra time at this tempo...

----------


## asish

very good goal 2-2

----------


## AnWaR

end to end attacking football..wow...

----------


## asish

what a game ....

----------


## nmaks

linku tharuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## moovybuf

first time in tis WC when the score board read 2-2

----------


## asish

> end to end attacking football..wow...


yes yes thiramalakal pole ennokke parayunnathu ithanu

----------


## moovybuf

thunder bolt from suarez..........

----------


## asish

soresinu ghanayude saapam sarikkum undu

----------


## AnWaR

uruguay gollie picks up a back pass from hisplayer..

germans are furious.. hmmm..

----------


## moovybuf

> yes yes thiramalakal pole ennokke parayunnathu ithanu


ivanmaarku ell kaliyum ithu polr kalichoode... :Twisted Evil:  

enthu rasamayirikkum... too much coaching and tactics aanu ellaamm kulamaakkunathu... :Devil2:

----------


## AnWaR

> thunder bolt from suarez..........


and a gud save from goallie..

----------


## Giggs

> end to end attacking football..wow...





> first time in tis WC when the score board read 2-2


With so many at stake no body goes for these type of attacking football , with almost nothing at stake we can see these kind of matches..just like last WC's loosers final.

----------


## asish

sorasinu kandakaani

----------


## baadshahmian

kidilam match..............

----------


## Giggs

> sorasinu kandakaani


today is saturday also ..so 'Kandaka.........'  :santa:

----------


## AnWaR

golden boot wide open...

5 players tied at 5 goals...

it hasnt been this tight recently..isnt it?

----------


## baadshahmian

another chance..............

----------


## AnWaR

octopus bhagavanu thettumo?

----------


## Giggs

> ivanmaarku ell kaliyum ithu polr kalichoode... 
> 
> enthu rasamayirikkum... too much coaching and tactics aanu ellaamm kulamaakkunathu...


This will end up at (3-2)...anybody to take it

----------


## AnWaR

> This will end up at (3-2)...anybody to take it


i think so too..
but i wud like to watch extra time..

----------


## Giggs

> golden boot wide open...
> 
> 5 players tied at 5 goals...
> 
> it hasnt been this tight recently..isnt it?


Yes , I think so

----------


## AnWaR

cacau's replacement kiesling seems to be a good striker..

----------


## Giggs

Luis suarez is booed by the African fans for his antics vs Ghana

----------


## Giggs

> cacau's replacement kiesling seems to be a good striker..


ee German teamil Germanyil janicha aarelum ondode ? Brazil , Poland , Turkey , Tunisia etc etc

----------


## Giggs

What a chance for Keisling ..

----------


## AnWaR

last 10mins of normal time...

----------


## AnWaR

> This will end up at (3-2)...anybody to take it


just like u said and i seconded..

khedira scores..

3-2 germany..

----------


## kallan pavithran

Germany 3 uruguay 2

----------


## baadshahmian

khedira....germany....octopus.........

----------


## AnWaR

> khedira....germany....*octopus*.........



 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Giggs

> khedira....germany....octopus.........


.....Villa....Spain...World Cup  :thumright:

----------


## Giggs

> just like u said and i seconded..
> 
> khedira scores..
> 
> 3-2 germany..


4-2 aayikkoodaaykayilla ..uruguay will get caught out in German counter

----------


## AnWaR

last 3 mins...
will it be another 2-3 for uruguay?
will it be another 3-2 for germany in 2 consecutive losers finals?

----------


## baadshahmian

:Hi:  :Hi:  :Hi: 


> .....Villa....Spain...World Cup

----------


## baadshahmian

klose undarnel 4-2 aayene ippol

----------


## AnWaR

> cacau's replacement kiesling seems to be a good striker..


njan paranjeduthath thiricheduthu..

----------


## Giggs

Free Kick to Uruguay

----------


## AnWaR

are uruguay lucky again...

free kick just outside the area..

last kick of the match..

----------


## Giggs

> are uruguay lucky again...
> 
> free kick just outside the area..
> 
> last kick of the match..


Forlan in to the Cross bar...wow

----------


## AnWaR

forlan hits crossbar..

ghana fans will surely be happy with that..

----------


## baadshahmian

forlan....what a world cup for him.....what a match

----------


## xyz

nalla kaliyaayirunnalle.. shitt..  :Sad: 

what a kick.. just missed..

----------


## asish

what a miss by forlaan.......... sarikkum oru nalla matchinte avasanavum gambheeram

----------


## AnWaR

> forlan....what a world cup for him.....what a match



forlan.... :Rockon:

----------


## AnWaR

> what a miss by forlaan.......... sarikkum oru nalla matchinte avasanavum gambheeram


reminded me of gyan hitting crossbar in the last minute of extra time..

----------


## nmaks

ennum neeralliiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## moovybuf

WTF.............. sud have been a goal..

----------


## Giggs

> forlan hits crossbar..
> 
> ghana fans will surely be happy with that..


..and the Whole of Africa  :santa:

----------


## xyz

Forlan aanu thaaram.. without any doubt!! What a player he is.. is he there in the competition list for Golden ball??

----------


## nmaks

neerallikeeeeeeeeeeee jaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## nmaks

Forlan last shoote just misssssss

----------


## kallan pavithran

Ghana's curse! History repeated.

----------


## moovybuf

> what a miss by forlaan.......... *sarikkum oru nalla matchinte avasanavum gambheeram*


u said it machaa....  :Thumbup: 

nalla oru match.. hope the final can go one gear up..

----------


## Giggs

> WTF.............. sud have been a goal..


Ironically one of the best matches of the World Cup  :pirat:

----------


## moovybuf

Neeraali.. the real hero of the WC.....................

----------


## kallan pavithran

Finalil octopus nu pizhakumo, as usual.?

----------


## baadshahmian

Ende octopus deivangale...spainine katholaname............

----------


## moovybuf

> Ironically one of the best matches of the World Cup


shud i say the best???

----------


## nmaks

*neeralliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

*neeralli pravajannam innum shariyayi*

*nalle spaine*

----------


## AnWaR

> Forlan aanu thaaram.. without any doubt!! What a player he is.. is he there in the competition list for Golden ball??


yes he is.. i think he has a good chance to win it...

----------


## Giggs

> u said it machaa.... 
> 
> nalla oru match.. *hope the final can go one gear up*..


No way man , it will be a pressure-cooker match...the pressure of lifting the World Cup for the first time will be too much.....

----------


## AnWaR

> *Ironically* one of the best matches of the World Cup


well this is expected when u dont fear for ur life..aint it?

----------


## moovybuf

> yes he is.. i think he has a good chance to win it...


Snejider or villa.... for sure..

----------


## AnWaR

> Snejider or villa.... for sure..


as they are  in the final..
as its tight they might give it to either of them from the WC winning team..

----------


## Giggs

> shud i say the best???


Athum shariyaanu , ithinekkal nalla oru end-to-end match njaan ee world cupil kandittilla  :Good:

----------


## asish

appo nale............ good night

----------


## baadshahmian

> Snejider or villa.... for sure..


villa golden boot....sneidjer/xavi......golden ball

----------


## baadshahmian

> villa golden boot....sneidjer/xavi......golden ball


Villa goal adikkum ennan vishwasam\\:D/......

----------


## moovybuf

bye.. see u all tmrw for the final match...

feel sad for Forlan.. he cud have gone on to win the golden boot... the least he deserved for th e way he led his team...

Forlan  :salut:

----------


## asish

> Athum shariyaanu , ithinekkal nalla oru end-to-end match njaan ee world cupil kandittilla


ghana urugay n ghana us was also good.. aa mathsarangalude tention alochikkumpol i feel those are better......... ithu kanuunavarkkum kalikkunnavarkum prathyakich tention onnum illathathu kondu athinte oru vyathyasam undakum

good night

----------


## AnWaR

appol sheri...gud nite...

----------


## Giggs

> Snejider or villa.... for sure..


Spain should thank Barcelona academy for what they have achieved so far.

----------


## xyz

how many goal Forlan scored so far? 4 or 5??

Will this cross bar block his way to golden boot?

----------


## Giggs

> how many goal Forlan scored so far? 4 or 5??
> 
> Will this cross bar block his way to golden boot?


I think 5 so far. If tie happens what's the criteria for Golden boot ?

----------


## baadshahmian

gudnite.......

----------


## Giggs

> how many goal Forlan scored so far? 4 or 5??
> 
> Will this cross bar block his way to golden boot?


Yup got the laws for Golden Boot,

If the goals are tied , then the player with Maximum assists will count , if that is also same then the player with least number of minutes on the pitch will get it... so far...Muller leads the table

1) Thomas Muller , Goals -5 , Goal Assists - 3 , Minutes on the pitch - 473
2) David Villa, Goals -5 , Goal Assists - 1 , Minutes on the pitch - 529
3) Wesley Sneidjer, Goals -5 ,Goal Assists - 1 , Minutes on the pitch - 532

FIFA.com

----------


## Giggs

*Kempes: Spain have the edge*



If there is one man who will always be associated with Dutch heartbreak in the Final of the FIFA World Cup, it is former Argentina forward Mario Kempes. Having reached the title decider for the second successive final tournament, the Netherlands were again denied the Trophy thanks largely to _El Matador_, whose double strike at Buenos Aires Estadio Monumental on 25 June 1978 handed _La Albiceleste_ a 3-1 success and earned him the top scorers award in the process.
The former Valencia goal-getter generously took time out from preparing to commentate for ESPN radio on the Final of South Africa 2010, which pits the _Oranje_ against European champions Spain, to give an exclusive interview to *FIFA.com.*

FIFA.com - Kempes: Spain have the edge

----------


## Baazigar

> Yup got the laws for Golden Boot,
> 
> If the goals are tied , then the player with Maximum assists will count , if that is also same then the player with least number of minutes on the pitch will get it... so far...Muller leads the table
> 
> 1) Thomas Muller , Goals -5 , Goal Assists - 3 , Minutes on the pitch - 473
> 2) David Villa, Goals -5 , Goal Assists - 1 , Minutes on the pitch - 529
> 3) Wesley Sneidjer, Goals -5 ,Goal Assists - 1 , Minutes on the pitch - 532
> 
> FIFA.com


So Villa or Sneijder should score 1 goal or assist more than 2 goals (the latter is highly unlikely), Otherwise the award will go to Mueller

----------


## Baazigar

> last 3 mins...
> will it be another 2-3 for uruguay?
> *will it be another 3-2 for germany* in 2 consecutive losers finals?


Last time it was 3-1 against Portugal

----------


## Baazigar

> first time in tis WC when the score board read 2-2


Forgot US-Slovenia match?

----------


## asuyalu

eee neeraliyude oru kaaryam  :Taunt:

----------


## asish

> eee neeraliyude oru kaaryam


EE NEERALIYUDE PIDIYIL AKUMO INI LOKA FOOTBALL   :Offtopic:

----------


## asuyalu

> EE NEERALIYUDE PIDIYIL AKUMO INI LOKA FOOTBALL


ee neerali pravachana paripaadi ithode nirthanam allel aake kolamaakum :Stop:

----------


## moovybuf

> ee neerali pravachana paripaadi ithode nirthanam allel aake kolamaakum


ee neeraliye upayogchu betting companies sharikkum oru vaaru vaarum...

----------


## moovybuf

> Forgot US-Slovenia match?


ohh!!!!!!! :Doh:  marannu poi.. one of the good matches of the league stages... :Coolthumb:

----------


## AnWaR

> So Villa or Sneijder should score 1 goal or assist* more than 2 goals* (the latter is highly unlikely), Otherwise the award will go to Mueller


u meant more than 2 assists alle!!!

thats right..

----------


## AnWaR

> Last time it was 3-1 against Portugal


oh yes..thats right...

----------


## AnWaR

> EE NEERALIYUDE PIDIYIL AKUMO INI LOKA FOOTBALL


 etrayum pettennu octopus chilli fry akkuka  :2guns:

----------


## Giggs

*Captain Casillas admits Spanish nerves :*




*Spain captain Iker Casillas has admitted they have been suffering from nerves throughout the World Cup finals.* The European champions face the Netherlands in Sunday's final at Soccer City despite not always having been at their brilliant best in South Africa. 
"We've felt a bit anxious all the way through the tournament, even the early matches," said the Real Madrid keeper. 
"This is a very important match - the most important of our careers - and we do feel nervous."

----------


## Giggs

*WC 2010: HEAD TO HEAD* 
NETHERLANDS V SPAIN 

12--------------Goals-----------------7
74---------Shots on goal---------89
46--------Shots on target--------44
2-----------Clean sheets------------4
14----------Yellow cards-----------3

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Big difference in Yellow cards received...

----------


## AnWaR

*Meet Adam the Psychic Aardvark and Put Your Life Savings On Holland Winning the World Cup!*



When Adam the Aardvark started clawing at his cage door the zoo keepers at Copenhagen Zoo paid little attention. When he did so at the precise time that every World Cup game was due to take place they begun to understand what he was trying to communicate to them.
They decided to place their communal TV screen just outside his enclosure and before long he started to become clearly interested in the goings on. As the second round of the tournament begun two food containers were daubed with the colours of the relevant flags of the competing nations and thats when the fun really begun.
On the eve of the World Cup final, and after a 100% record of predicting all the knock out matches thus far, Adam was first handed the usual two food containers with the flags of Uruguay and Germany placed on them with sellotape ahead of the third placed play-off. Adam took a quick look at both and then looked back at his keepers and made a very large noise of disapproval, it was clear he had as little interest in the match as everyone else on planet earth.
They then replaced the flags, with two images they had printed off the internet and placed them on the containers. Adam calmly walked over to both before scoffing all the food in the plastic bowl marked with a Dutch flag, at which point every employee at the Copenhagen Zoo rushed to the nearest betting shop, we suggest you all do the same.

----------


## sillan

ee neeraliyude pravachanam pole  spaininnu  cup  edukkumo.. aaru eduthaalum oru onnannra match aayal mathi.. athre vendooo... loosers final was nice match

----------


## AnWaR

> ee neeraliyude pravachanam pole spaininnu cup edukkumo.. aaru eduthaalum oru onnannra match aayal mathi.. athre vendooo... loosers final was nice match


i wish soo too..
but i think both teams will be over cautious..
maybe a narrow win 1-0 for either..

----------


## AnWaR

> *WC 2010: HEAD TO HEAD* 
> NETHERLANDS V SPAIN 
> 
> 12--------------Goals-----------------7
> 74---------Shots on goal---------89
> 46--------Shots on target--------44
> 2-----------Clean sheets------------4
> 14----------Yellow cards-----------3
> 
> ...


But spains yellow card is  exceptionally better..

Look at the siginificant difference in conversion rate too..
Less attempts and more goals for netherlands..

----------


## AnWaR

*Paraguayan Model Larissa Riquelme Keeps Promises to Pose Completely Naked (Pics)*

----------


## JIGSAW

_thanks nuts..._

----------


## Baazigar

> u meant more than 2 assists alle!!!
> 
> thats right..


  assist more than 2 goals ennu paranjal angane thanneyalle?

----------


## AnWaR

> assist more than 2 goals ennu paranjal angane thanneyalle?


oh yes..athu seri anallo..njan direct aye chinthichullu.. i.e 2 assists..


i guess villa or sneijder will score anyway..

----------


## asish

innu rathri armadikkanulla kali pahayanmar kalikkille

----------


## asish

innalathe match kalakkan aarunnu innum athupole aayal mathiyayirunnu...........

----------


## asish

> oh yes..athu seri anallo..njan direct aye chinthichullu.. i.e 2 assists..
> 
> 
> i guess villa or sneijder will score anyway..


villaku oru 10 chance kittiyale lavan oru goal adikku.. sniderku ara churika (chance) kittiyalum mathi........  :Very Happy:

----------


## Santi

final aayituu aarum ille ...nammade betting mafia okke evide poyi............

----------


## xyz

closing ceremony started....  :Clap:

----------


## veecee

innu neerali tholkum, spain um :cheers:

----------


## xyz

oru manushyaneyum kaanunnillello?

innu kali 1 hr nerathe aanalle.. good..

----------


## veecee

> oru manushyaneyum kaanunnillello?
> 
> innu kali 1 hr nerathe aanalle.. good..


ano, paranjathu nannayi

----------


## Giggs

> oru manushyaneyum kaanunnillello?
> 
> innu kali 1 hr nerathe aanalle.. good..





> ano, paranjathu nannayi


No , the match will KO at 12 midnight (IST)....closing ceremony started

----------


## asish

appo ellarum ethi thudangiyalle

----------


## veecee

yes, spain nte pathanam kanan njan ethi...
nutz, moovy buff, giggs, rens, xyz machanmar hajar vekkendathanu  :Order:

----------


## AnWaR

> yes, spain nte pathanam kanan njan ethi...
> nutz, moovy buff, giggs, rens, xyz machanmar hajar vekkendathanu


hajar hajar..

another 25 mins to kick off..

----------


## Santi

> yes, spain nte pathanam kanan njan ethi...
> nutz, moovy buff, giggs, rens, xyz machanmar hajar vekkendathanu


neerali germans nte kali matram alle parayullu...ippo ella kaliyilum keri idapedan thudangiyo ...... :puker:  vrithiketa janthu..... :pukel:

----------


## AnWaR

> neerali germans nte kali matram alle parayullu...ippo ella kaliyilum keri idapedan thudangiyo ...... vrithiketa janthu.....


german semi kazhinjappol fry akathirunnath neeraliyude bhagyam.. :2guns:

----------


## AnWaR

*Netherlands v Spain*

*TEAM NEWS*

*Netherlands*


01 Stekelenburg02 Van Der Wiel03 Heitinga04 Mathijsen05 Van Bronckhorst Captain06 Van Bommel08 De Jong10 Sneijder07 Kuyt09 Van Persie11 Robben

*Spain*


01 Casillas Captain03 Pique05 Puyol11 Capdevila15 Sergio Ramos06 Iniesta08 Xavi14 Alonso16 Busquets07 Villa18 Pedrito


*Head-to-head*

 - Spain and the Netherlands have never met at the World Cup or European Cham
 pionship before.
- In over 90 years of competition, they have met just nine times: they have won four encounters apiece, and drawn once.
- This will be the first World Cup final that does not involve one of Brazil, Argentina, Italy or (West) Germany.
- Their most recent meeting was a 1-0 friendly win for the Dutch in Rotterdam in 2002.



*Referee*: Howard Webb (England)   
*Assistants*: Darren Cann and Michael Mullarkey (both England)   
*Fourth*: Yuichi Nishimura (Japan)

----------


## veecee

> neerali germans nte kali matram alle parayullu...ippo ella kaliyilum keri idapedan thudangiyo ...... vrithiketa janthu.....


does anyone here think that its really predicting...... :Mad:

----------


## Santi

> does anyone here think that its really predicting......


enthayalum kali thudangane  munne parayanille ...ini neerali aayalum athinte moyalali aayalum....... :Boat:

----------


## veecee

> enthayalum kali thudangane  munne parayanille ...ini neerali aayalum athinte moyalali aayalum.......


i think its just coincidence

----------


## Santi

> i think its just coincidence


athurapalle innu enthayalum holland jayikkum...jayikolle.... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## asish

ipoo nalla adipoli stonza mango (from pak) thinnathe ulloo finalum athupole mathuryamullathakatte

----------


## Leader

> yes, spain nte pathanam kanan njan ethi...
> nutz, moovy buff, giggs, rens, xyz machanmar hajar vekkendathanu


 
innu spainte andam keerum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> athurapalle innu enthayalum holland jayikkum...jayikolle....


jayikkum bhai...

----------


## Leader

> athurapalle innu enthayalum holland jayikkum...jayikolle....


ingalu holland supporta? nammal yojikkunna adya mekhala anallo..........  :Neutral:

----------


## AnWaR

> does anyone here think that its really predicting......


final euroyilum thettiyathalle..
innum......

----------


## veecee

> athurapalle innu enthayalum holland jayikkum...jayikolle....





> innu spainte andam keerum


holland  :cheers:

----------


## Santi

appo ellarum holland nte koode aano ..spainte aalkkar onnu kai pokkike...

asu 
jony
kallan
yash 
anwar 
okke evide ??

----------


## Leader

ippo adichene...............

----------


## AnWaR

spain almost scored... oops...

----------


## veecee

> spain almost scored... oops...


nearly..........

----------


## Santi

> ingalu holland supporta? nammal yojikkunna adya mekhala anallo..........


angane onnum illa ..euro 08 il spain te koode aarnnu..ippo avare ishtamilla ...

----------


## Leader

> appo ellarum holland nte koode aano ..spainte aalkkar onnu kai pokkike...
> 
> asu 
> jony
> kallan
> yash 
> anwar 
> okke evide ??


tension kaaranam maari nikkuvarikkum... avarokke natural spain fans alle, nammalokke temporary holland fansum  :Victory:

----------


## xyz

njaan ethi.. neeraliye innu curry vekkum..  :Wink:

----------


## Leader

> angane onnum illa ..euro 08 il spain te koode aarnnu..ippo avare ishtamilla ...


mosham mosham.. ingane undo kaalumattam  :d'oh!:

----------


## moovybuf

> angane onnum illa ..euro 08 il spain te koode aarnnu..ippo avare ishtamilla ...


athentha maashe??? avaralle ettavum nalla footbal kalikunathu ippol?? i think they are the most deserving team of the tournament..

----------


## Leader

> njaan ethi.. neeraliye innu curry vekkum..


ingalum holland support ana? Brazilne tholpichathinte nandi?

----------


## nmaks

Watch Live Netherlands vs Spain

----------


## moovybuf

This final match is touted as a match between the academy products of Ajax Amseterdam and Barcelona..

Majority of the players are products of either of these schools...  :Thumbup:

----------


## xyz

> ingalum holland support ana? Brazilne tholpichathinte nandi?


athu pinne chodikkendathundo...

after quarter I had two wishes.. Germany should loose and Netherlands should through... so... onnu nadannu... mattethu itha padivaathilkkal..

----------


## moovybuf

Oh God.... Ramos!!!!! how many times have he missed his WC..

----------


## veecee

> mosham mosham.. ingane undo kaalumattam





> thootti naari nikkunnavan vali vittavane nokki enthu naattam ennu parayumpole oru paripadi



 :study: .........

----------


## xyz

kali centeril thanne othungumo?
spaininte pass innu nadakkunnilla.. but they look more aggressive today..

----------


## Leader

> kali centeril thanne othungumo?
> spaininte pass innu nadakkunnilla.. but they look more aggressive today..


 
ys, spain dominates....

----------


## Leader

> .........


out of context...........  :Beee:

----------


## Leader

Holland alpam rough anallo

----------


## veecee

neeraliye pole njanum predict cheyyan pokuva.... :Devil2: 
kaliyude gathiketire holland adya goal adikum

----------


## veecee

> Holland alpam rough anallo


ippo spainum rough ayi :Meeting:

----------


## AnWaR

yellow card 1-1

----------


## asish

kali kandittu mannu chari ninna hollandu avalem kondu pokunna thonnane

----------


## xyz

kalikku chanthamilla...  :Sad:

----------


## AnWaR

good free kick from sneijder...

----------


## AnWaR

> ys, spain dominates....


yes..holland look too nervous on the  ball..

----------


## Leader

bore anallo... urakkam varunnu.........

----------


## xyz

> bore anallo... urakkam varunnu.........


group stagile drawkku vendiyulla kali pole und..  :Brick wall:

----------


## AnWaR

van persie continues to be waste...
hope he doesnt get a second yellow card out of frustration..

----------


## Leader

Robben-u ball kittiyappol NED usharayi.......

----------


## AnWaR

> group stagile drawkku vendiyulla kali pole und..


finals usually inganokke thanne alle bhai..
both teams more interested in not making mistake rather than scoring..

----------


## Leader

> group stagile drawkku vendiyulla kali pole und..


 
germanye pole tiebraker anu NED-nte lakshyam ennu thonnunnu..

----------


## xyz

3rd yellow card in the match b4 completing half way of the first half..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## asish

> neeraliye pole njanum predict cheyyan pokuva....
> kaliyude gathiketire holland adya goal adikum


koorali swami veesheeeee  :Sleep:

----------


## veecee

yellow card nte melam anallo

----------


## Leader

yellow card theernnu pokumallo ingane koduthal  :Smile: 

ippo 4 ayi

----------


## xyz

4th yellow card...  :Embarassed:

----------


## AnWaR

rough game..

yellow card count... spain 2- holland 2

----------


## veecee

> koorali swami veesheeeee


pravachanangal sari akumbol shishyatwam sweekarikaran vararuthu :Rolleyes:

----------


## xyz

thalaveda endukkunnu.. kaanano ea kali??

----------


## kallan pavithran

Njan ivide und. Both r my favorites. But spain odu kurach ishtam kooduthal und bcos of their playing style.

----------


## AnWaR

holland seem to have upset the spanish rythym sumwhat...

----------


## baadshahmian

any links???

----------


## asish

spaininte paripadikal onnum nadakkunnillallo

----------


## AnWaR

> thalaveda endukkunnu.. kaanano ea kali??


innathode thheruvalle bhai...etayalum kandu theerkkam..

----------


## xyz

> holland seem to have upset the spanish rythym sumwhat...


that is true..

5th card....

----------


## AnWaR

5th yellow card.. shud be a red i think..

holland leading 3-2 on yellow card..

----------


## asish

card no 5  ........... iniyippo spain onnu vangummmmmmmmm

----------


## veecee

> Njan ivide und. Both r my favorites. But spain odu kurach ishtam kooduthal und bcos of their playing style.


ee paranjathu innu kana illallo :Boredom:

----------


## kallan pavithran

Netherlands playing bad game

----------


## xyz

odukkathe chavittu nenjinu.. i think it would b lucky if u find 16 ppls on the pitch by the end of the game...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Leader

red card kodukkenda offense allarunno athu?

----------


## asish

> pravachanangal sari akumbol shishyatwam sweekarikaran vararuthu


  njammalu idamarukinte alaaaaaa :Laughing:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> ee paranjathu innu kana illallo


Innathe kali nadakunnalle ullu. I meant old matcher :p

----------


## AnWaR

> odukkathe chavittu nenjinu.. i think it would b lucky if u find 16 ppls on the pitch by the end of the game...


minimum 1 red urappikkam ennu thonnunnu..
oru mathiri rugby pole  rough akunnund..

----------


## AnWaR

Possession:

Holland 44%
Spain 56 %

----------


## asish

pedro innu kalikkunnille

----------


## AnWaR

ooops..mistake from casilas..

wud have been a freaky goal to holland..

----------


## xyz

athu goal aayirunnel nalla rasamundaayirunnu...  :Laugh:

----------


## AnWaR

> pedro innu kalikkunnille


orattath patti kudi nippund..
semiyil puli arunnu.. innu.....

----------


## Leader

arubore... njan urangan pova

----------


## veecee

oruthan innale coachine kaiyum kalum pidichituum kalikkan irakkiyillen :Laughing:

----------


## Santi

ithu nattile 7s pole undu ...super chavittu ..

kazinja wc yilum ithu pole oru thallu kali ellarnno  hollandum porchugal um thammil... :salut:

----------


## AnWaR

> athu goal aayirunnel nalla rasamundaayirunnu...


almost..hmmm..

----------


## asish

spainine midfieldil thalachidan hol inu kazhiyunnundu....... enthayalum spaininu athra eluppa, tho;ichu vizhungan patum ennu thonnunnilla

----------


## kallan pavithran

Netherlands dominating now

----------


## xyz

what is he doing??

it was a good tactical move...

----------


## asish

> almost..hmmm..


seimante gathi ayene casilasinu avasana kalathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> what is he doing??
> 
> it was a good tactical move...


the poor centre back wasnt expecting that pass it seems..

----------


## AnWaR

> seimante gathi ayene casilasinu avasana kalathu


aa gathi arkum varathirikkunnatha nallath.. depression adichu pokum..

----------


## asish

innalathe kali aayirunnu kali............

----------


## AnWaR

> Netherlands dominating now


netherland controlling the match better now.. :Dirol: 

definitely they have upset the spanish short passing game..

----------


## baadshahmian

van bommel plays such a dirty game........

----------


## xyz

spaininu avarude natural kali kalikkaane patttunnilla.. Netherlands more keen in to not allow spain to play rather than play themself.

----------


## veecee

sneijder kollam, nalla abhinayam  :Laughing:

----------


## asish

sniderku yellow kittathe rakshappetu... rednulla vakayundu athil

----------


## baadshahmian

> sneijder kollam, nalla abhinayam


roban/ ronaldo school of acting............. :thumleft:

----------


## Santi

> spainine midfieldil thalachidan hol inu kazhiyunnundu....... enthayalum spaininu athra eluppa, tho;ichu vizhungan patum ennu thonnunnilla


talchidalla mikkappolu adichidkayanu... :Laughing:

----------


## asish

> sneijder kollam, nalla abhinayam


athu kondu redinula vakuppundayittum yellow polum kittathe escapi  :Thumbdown1:

----------


## AnWaR

holland blocking spanish midfield really well..

van persie is really a weak link up front...they shud sub him and bring on huntelaar..

----------


## AnWaR

good shot robben......
good save from casillas..

holland pressing really well now..

----------


## veecee

nammude giggs machan evide poyi

----------


## AnWaR

> roban/ *ronaldo* school of acting.............


christiano alle?

----------


## veecee

valya mechamillathe first half kazhinju  :Boredom:

----------


## xyz

the boring first half. nothing other than 5 cards...

----------


## asish

commendators pricing forlan for his goal n free kick..............

----------


## AnWaR

> talchidalla mikkappolu adichidkayanu...


athokkeye rekshayullu bhai.. odukkathe mid field okkeyayi spain vannal pinne enth cheyyan?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Santi

> christiano alle?


athu itra chodikkan enthirikkunnu........... :Clap:

----------


## moovybuf

> spainine midfieldil thalachidan hol inu kazhiyunnundu....... enthayalum spaininu athra eluppa, tho;ichu vizhungan patum ennu thonnunnilla


ivanmaaru football aano chavitti kaliyaano kalikkuntathu?? :rambo: 

atleast spain pass cheyaanengilum sramikkunundu.. van bommel xavi-ye vidaathe  pinthudarunundu...

holland is playing like greece... horrible tactics fro them.. (greece oru reference point aayenaa thonunnathu) :Devil2:

----------


## asish

> the boring first half. nothing other than 5 cards...


 
5 chavittum, 4 kuthum, 6 divingum, 5 y cardum... nalla afinayom kandille ithil kuduthal enthu venom  :Taz:

----------


## baadshahmian

> christiano alle?


pinallathe............

----------


## Santi

van bommel verum 6 mil nu aanu barca vitte..appo vangiyirunnel oru muthal koottu aayene....

----------


## AnWaR

> the boring first half. nothing other than 5 cards...


surprised its only 5..
dutch lucky to have 11 players on pitch...

----------


## AnWaR

> athu itra chodikkan enthirikkunnu...........


 :Meeting:  :Meeting:  :Meeting:

----------


## baadshahmian

any links...a friend wants link

----------


## asish

> ivanmaaru football aano chavitti kaliyaano kalikkuntathu??
> 
> atleast spain pass cheyaanengilum sramikkunundu.. van bommel xavi-ye vidaathe pinthudarunundu...
> 
> holland is playing like greece... horrible tactics fro them.. (greece oru reference point aayenaa thonunnathu)


athanippolathe effective foot ball (dunga style)....... njammade nattil ippo pandi type padangal hitakunnathu pole   :Swear:  :Swear: 

hollandu otu kalikkunnumilla spainine kalikkan vidunnumilla  :Dry:  :Dry: ... germany pinne spaininte chanthamulla kali kandu aswadikkan vendi avare nannayi kalikkanenkilum vittirunnu   :Clap:

----------


## swiss

Van persieumayi 2nd halfl irangiyal pani palum dutchinte . . . .

----------


## Santi

> 5 chavittum, 4 kuthum, 6 divingum, 5 y cardum... nalla afinayom kandille ithil kuduthal enthu venom


aa nenchathu ulla chavittanu highlight ...pakshe sidante head nte atra powerful alla...... :DJ:

----------


## AnWaR

> aa nenchathu ulla chavittanu highlight ...*pakshe sidante head nte atra powerful alla*......


athu second halfil order cheythittund  :Angel:

----------


## asish

> aa nenchathu ulla chavittanu highlight ...pakshe sidante head nte atra powerful alla......


refereeying alpam hol chayvu thonni... allel ippo 2 hol kar kudaram keriyene........  :Angry:

----------


## Santi

> any links...a friend wants link


IraqGoals.TV - The Best site for live streaming sports

VipCanals.Net - The Best site for live streaming sports

MangaplusTV

http://streamingpremierleague.info/channel-1.html

AzSportz Tv: Ch1

ithil eethelum okke work cheyyumayirikkum........ :Stuart:

----------


## moovybuf

> athanippolathe effective foot ball (dunga style)....... njammade nattil ippo pandi type padangal hitakunnathu pole  
> 
> hollandu otu kalikkunnumilla spainine kalikkan vidunnumilla ... germany pinne spaininte chanthamulla kali kandu aswadikkan vendi avare nannayi kalikkanenkilum vittirunnu


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

De Jong shud have been OFF ..!@#$%^ ............. enthoru chavittayirunnu athu.. jacky chan kick... kazhutha ... :Doh: 

van bommel purathaayaal pinne spain kalicholum.. xavi free ayikolum... i think spain shud take off pedro and put cesc.. xavi bommelinte pidiyil aanegilum creative aayittu oruthan undaavumallo..

----------


## veecee

top 10 goals shown here in the break time...
goal by shawalala
maicon
villa against honduras
ozil  against ghana
quaglirallella
saurez 
asamavo gyan
tevez 
klose
bronchrost

shawalala and bronchrost nte gaols anu best ayi commentatores select cheytatu

----------


## moovybuf

> Van persieumayi 2nd halfl irangiyal pani palum dutchinte . . . .


avan kerum... van der vaart irangum... dutch 2nd half tactic ithaanallo.. :Devil:

----------


## veecee

> aa nenchathu ulla chavittanu highlight ...pakshe sidante head nte atra powerful alla......


on tamil adam okke kanunna alanennu thonnunnu :Shifty:

----------


## Santi

> refereeying alpam hol chayvu thonni... allel ippo 2 hol kar kudaram keriyene........


hollandu chayvu onnum alla ..final il rd kaanichal pinne pitte divasam patram muzhuvan mooparude padam aayirikkum......

----------


## moovybuf

> top 10 goals shown here in the break time...
> goal by shawalala
> maicon
> villa against honduras
> ozil  against ghana
> quaglirallella
> saurez 
> asamavo gyan
> tevez 
> ...



ass holes...!@#$%^& .... where is honda's goal???

where is forlan's goal??

----------


## Baazigar

As expected a boring match so far. As of now it's advantage for Spain, not because of great game, but because of the cards. Another yellow could reduce the ratio of the orange color on the palette any time soon.

----------


## asish

> top 10 goals shown here in the break time...
> goal by shawalala
> maicon
> villa against honduras
> ozil against ghana
> quaglirallella
> saurez 
> asamavo gyan
> tevez 
> ...


mine is forlan against germany yesterday............

then micon

----------


## Baazigar

> any links...a friend wants link


futbol.univision.com try cheythu nokkiyo? not sure if it will work outside US

----------


## asish

hollandukarku ishtikakalathil aano pani aake chavitti kuttal anallo

----------


## AnWaR

4th yellow card to holland...

----------


## asish

card no 7

hol 5 spain 2

ithu kannurile political murder polanallo  :Doh:

----------


## AnWaR

5th yellow card to holland...

----------


## Baazigar

Ellavarum oro card vangi pvakkuvan povukayanennu thonnunu.. 5th one

----------


## moovybuf

what are these dutch layers doing,.... have they any intention of playing football???

----------


## veecee

> 4th yellow card to holland...


5-2 holland leads  :Clap:

----------


## AnWaR

iniesta escapes a yellow..

----------


## Baazigar

> 5-2 holland leads


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Clap:

----------


## moovybuf

i had my heart in my mouth... thank god.. not a goal..

----------


## xyz

suxxxxxxxxxxxxxx big time..........

----------


## AnWaR

> Ellavarum oro card vangi pvakkuvan povukayanennu thonnunu.. 5th one


ini angane oru recordinte kuravu venda... :Gunsmilie:

----------


## AnWaR

pedro subbed.. torres in..good move for spain..

----------


## asish

spainum chavitu thudangi........

nawas in.. enthelum nadakumarikkum... he is a good player

----------


## baadshahmian

aarayirikkum..ee varshathe red card.........

----------


## AnWaR

robben miises the chance of the match...

or is it save of the match??

----------


## xyz

what is happpend.. what is happend.. arjen robbenn...............................

----------


## veecee

golden chance missed, may be the cup tooo

----------


## baadshahmian

robben  thendi   dive chethu cheythu daivam koduthu .....what a chance.........

----------


## Merit

rachapettu............................

----------


## moovybuf

casillas....  what a save..... dutch dont deserve to lead...

----------


## asish

what a save by casiyas.........

----------


## AnWaR

saw it again..i think did robben did well... but casillas was too good...

----------


## Merit

spain goal adikkunna time aayi..60 to 75 min...

----------


## AnWaR

yellow card 3 to spain...

----------


## asish

holandinte attackinginanu lakshyabodham kuduthal.......

nawas vannathinu sesham spainil ninnum chila munnetangal kanunnu

----------


## AnWaR

spain fighting from hard from behind on yellow card count...

still trails 3-5...

----------


## AnWaR

golden chance to villa..... good block...

----------


## baadshahmian

what a chance.............villa.....golden boot....world cup govinda......

----------


## Merit

ohhh missed............

----------


## baadshahmian

best actor award....nominations....robben...van bommel....

----------


## AnWaR

the match has picked up the pace now it seems....

kuyt subbed.. elia in..he is quick man...

----------


## asish

what a missssssssss........ aa m%$#n villakku oru 10 chancu kittiyal onnu goal ayaal aayi,..... nawasine irakkan vaiki. ippozhum enku manassilakathathu enthanu nawasine first 11 irakkathau ennanu

----------


## AnWaR

both goal keepers are excellent...

----------


## veecee

kali ichiri ushar ayi....

----------


## asish

nawas is more fast in the field than iniest/xavi/villa

----------


## baadshahmian

free kick......................

----------


## AnWaR

close free kick for sppain..

----------


## AnWaR

poor free kick from villa...

----------


## baadshahmian

disappointing kick............espn commentary

----------


## moovybuf

> nawas is more fast in the field than iniest/xavi/villa


nawas is quick, but final ball is poor...

----------


## AnWaR

this must be a last minute heart breaker for one of them..

----------


## veecee

> spain goal adikkunna time aayi..60 to 75 min...


75 min kazhinju :Sweatdrop:

----------


## AnWaR

free header missed by ramos..

what a chance..

best chance of the match goes begging...

----------


## moovybuf

Wtf<,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## asish

innathode oru karyam urappayi.. forlan thanneyanu ee wc tharam.......ivanmarokke fk edukkunnu kandille

----------


## veecee

rakshapettu  :cheers:

----------


## baadshahmian

how many chance have spain wasted

----------


## moovybuf

> free header missed by ramos..
> 
> what a chance..
> 
> best chance of the match goes begging...


athu robben alle miss aakiyathu??

----------


## veecee

> innathode oru karyam urappayi.. forlan thanneyanu ee wc tharam.......ivanmarokke fk edukkunnu kandille


what about Schweinsteiger :Thumbup1:

----------


## AnWaR

> athu robben alle miss aakiyathu??


until this chance that was the best chance..

this was even bettr chance.. totally free header..

----------


## AnWaR

what a clinical tackle  by heitinga..

iniesta seems to want to run into the post with the ball...pass man...

----------


## AnWaR

now spain is really threatening.. nalla lakshya bodhamayi thudangi..

82 mins gone..  this is the time they usually scores...

----------


## moovybuf

> what a clinical tackle  by heitinga..
> 
> iniesta seems to want to run into the post with the ball...pass man...


hs biggest wekaness... always seems to be confused as what to do in the box..


robben .. what an actor...

----------


## asish

> what about Schweinsteiger


forlan allathe matarundu otaku thante teamine sm il ethichathu,,,,,,, ger il ozil, muller ellam adhehathinu nalla support undayirunnu

----------


## AnWaR

good  keeping by casillas again...robben denied.. credits to robben he didnt dive for a penalty...

----------


## moovybuf

> what a clinical tackle  by heitinga..
> 
> iniesta seems to want to run into the post with the ball...pass man...


hs biggest wekaness... always seems to be confused as what to do in the box..


robben .. what an actor... :Punk:

----------


## veecee

robben chodichu vangi

----------


## baadshahmian

again robben misses the best of chances....

----------


## AnWaR

yellow card no. 6 to holland..

holland leads 6-3

----------


## asish

robben actum pora referee yude pinnale poyi card chodichu vangi......... lavan miss chaithathu 2 nd golden chance aanu

----------


## AnWaR

fabregas in for alonso...

----------


## veecee

cesc fabregas in

----------


## baadshahmian

> robben actum pora referee yude pinnale poyi card chodichu vangi......... lavan miss chaithathu 2 nd golden chance aanu


fk citizen aayathin congratz........... :cheers:

----------


## AnWaR

3  added mins

----------


## moovybuf

can we have a goal in 3 inutes???

----------


## veecee

holland looks bit tired, they are not trying to attack, maya be reserving energy for the extra time

----------


## AnWaR

will it be a lastminute heart-breaker?

----------


## AnWaR

> can we have a goal in 3 inutes???


no extra time.. penalties directly plzzz...

----------


## moovybuf

xtra time............

----------


## AnWaR

sneijder almost a spectator today..
david villa dint have a great match either..

so forlan shud get the golden ball i think..

----------


## asish

> fk citizen aayathin congratz...........


sorry manassilayilla

----------


## baadshahmian

robben tips van bommel for the fifa best actor award

----------


## baadshahmian

> sorry manassilayilla


5k post and your title is changed to fk citizen :Partytime2:

----------


## asish

> sneijder almost a spectator today..
> david villa dint have a great match either..
> 
> so forlan shud get the golden ball i think..


athinu enthu kondum arhan forlaan mathramanu. :salut:  :salut: .......... ini fifa emanmar avrude manasa puthranmarku kodukkumo avo  :Dntknw:

----------


## baadshahmian

> sneijder almost a spectator today..
> david villa dint have a great match either..
> 
> so forlan shud get the golden ball i think..


finals are not considered for the awrd..thats why zidane got it last time...though he got a red....

----------


## moovybuf

i dont want to see penalties.. cannot bear the tension and the heart break..

----------


## AnWaR

extra time starts..

spains advantage - less yellow cards
hollands advantage - 2 more substitutions to do .. spain has 1 more [fresh legs]

----------


## AnWaR

> f*inals are not considered for the awrd*..thats why zidane got it last time...though he got a red....


i didnt know that..

then it shud definitely go to forlan.. :Thumbup:

----------


## AnWaR

spain shouts for penalty.. turned down..

----------


## asish

> 5k post and your title is changed to fk citizen


thnx njan sradhichilla sathyam paranja 4k ayathu thanne njan arinjittilla.  :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb: .. ningalum 5k kadannitundallo 

FK  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## moovybuf

> i didnt know that..
> 
> then it shud definitely go to forlan..


finals were not considered last time, dunno this time around... i think sneijder and forlan have equally good chances.. 

golden ball is decided by votes and not points..

----------


## AnWaR

golden chance missed by fabregas..

good save by holland keeper...

----------


## baadshahmian

cesc fabrigas....what is this.........

----------


## moovybuf

oh........fabregas................ why cudn't u pass

----------


## AnWaR

now free header missed by holland from a corner..

how many chances are going begging...

----------


## sillan

loosers final was far far better match than this final...

----------


## baadshahmian

what r dey doin?

----------


## AnWaR

what a thru ball ball by fabregas... slowed down by iniesta.... great tackle from dutch captain..

----------


## moovybuf

iniesta................. wen will u learn????!@#$%^

----------


## AnWaR

de jong subbed..  van der wart in...

----------


## baadshahmian

another chance....Nawas

----------


## AnWaR

jesus nawas has been the best player for spain since he came on as sub...

----------


## veecee

ee kali randu team um adyam kalichirunnel vendillayirunnu

----------


## AnWaR

sneijdere kanmanilla.... :Eek:

----------


## baadshahmian

fabregas again....without passing

----------


## AnWaR

fabregas getting sum good runs ... but lacking the final part..

----------


## AnWaR

> fabregas again....without passing


atleast he looks threatening....

----------


## veecee

> fabregas again....without passing


world cup finalil oru goal arkanu talparaym illathathu :Boo hoo!:

----------


## AnWaR

thats the first half of extra time gone....

----------


## moovybuf

i dont know where the goal is going to come from.. whenevr there is chance, the goal keepers have been uperb...

----------


## AnWaR

> i dont know where the goal is going to come from.. whenevr there is chance, the goal keepers have been uperb...


rthe only highlight of the match is 2 great saves from both keepers...

----------


## baadshahmian

muller gets the golden boot...villa is subbed

----------


## AnWaR

no golden boot to david villa..

villa subbed.. torres in..

----------


## AnWaR

> muller gets the golden boot...villa is subbed


sneijder still in there..

cant see him scoring.. but miracles do happen..

----------


## AnWaR

good passing move atlast from holland..

----------


## AnWaR

red card to heitinga...

----------


## baadshahmian

red card.....at last

----------


## moovybuf

what is robben asking for??

red for heitinga..

----------


## asish

adyathe 60 mnts kazhinju kali nannayi..........

ethayalum last red cardum kitti holandinu

----------


## AnWaR

spain free kick....xavi misses...

----------


## sillan

hetinga out... spain got good chance.. right at edge of box.. but missed :Wallbash:

----------


## baadshahmian

only forlan is good in free kicks.

----------


## AnWaR

> red card.....at last


van bommel may get one any minute...

7th dutch player now gets yellow...

----------


## baadshahmian

ethra chance......

----------


## moovybuf

navas.. bedan...

----------


## sillan

how many dutch players booked in this match....anyway referee compensated his less use of cards in last match in this match

----------


## AnWaR

Stekelenburg really the star for holland..

another decisive punch from him..

----------


## baadshahmian

should have got red for the best actor

----------


## AnWaR

> how many dutch players booked in this match....anyway referee compensated his less use of cards in last match in this match


8 yellow cards to 7 players..

----------


## sillan

robben  fullfilled his wish to net ball in worldcup final   :Ennekollu:

----------


## AnWaR

> should have got red for the best actor


referee  very lenient towards him..

----------


## AnWaR

what a stupid decision..
it is a corner to holland...
clear defelection..

----------


## AnWaR

iniesta scores at last....

----------


## baadshahmian

iniesta...........spain..........

----------


## moovybuf

goaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## veecee

:Sad: .................

----------


## AnWaR

8th holand player booked..

----------


## moovybuf

iniesta at last....................

all dutch players except the goalie have been carded...

----------


## baadshahmian

iniesta............spain......world cup....octopus..

----------


## moovybuf

dutch ggoing to be defeated for the 3rd time in WC finals..

----------


## baadshahmian

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## AnWaR

so game  set match...

----------


## baadshahmian

:Partytime2:  :Partytime2:  :Partytime2: octopuus...........

----------


## sillan

spain the champions of world cup 2010.... neerali thanne vijayichu......

----------


## AnWaR

> iniesta............spain......world cup....*octopus*..


 :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## moovybuf

Paul has done it again..............

----------


## veecee

congrats and well done spain  :salut:

----------


## baadshahmian

champions.......spain.....chathiyans.....holland

----------


## baadshahmian

ente octopus daivangale nangalude fkye kaatholane.............ee threadinde owner nawasine kaanichu tharane..........

----------


## baadshahmian

casillas....iniesta....villa.....alonso....xavi...  ..navas.........octopus......

----------


## AnWaR

congrats spain...

they were really the best team..

----------


## Santi

congrats spain fans......... :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:

----------


## baadshahmian

oru masam ivide armaadichu.....bye all.............

----------


## baadshahmian

congratz asuyalu............

----------


## veecee

angane athum kazhinju....
had a great time in this thread, thanks everyone...
nutz and giggs machan okke football threadsil matram active akathe ell threadilum varanam...

----------


## Santi

ini  ippa entha baakki aake ulla romavov um beer um half time aayappolekkum teernnu ....world cup um kazinju ....ellarum armadikku adichu polikkoo......

----------


## moovybuf

deserved champions .. Spain  :salut:  They played football as it shud be played. gave us some of the good moments in this WC

Deserved goal scorer.. Iniesta  :Clap: 

Del Bosque  :salut:  .. almost all the subs played their part....

----------


## baadshahmian

gud nite..............

----------


## asish

so its over... deserved team thanne nedi.. nawas vannathinu sesham spanish attacks kuduthal undayi. oru masam poyathu arinjilla.. njan ettavum kooduthal postiyittulla thread ithakum.. nutz, giggs badshamian, moviebuf... nawas etc ellarkum nanri nanni namaskaram..

veecce chodicha nalla kaliyum matum njan postam ozhivu pole

best player >> forlaan

best goal forlan against germany

----------


## moovybuf

enjoyed this thread.... thanks to all for the active participation..

esp giggs, nutz, santino, ashish, xyz, baadshaminan... etc...

hope to see u in the coming league season as well...

----------


## kallan pavithran

Spain deserves it. Such a rash play from holland. Spain the champions! Santhosham kond enik irikan vayyeee

----------


## Achilis

Iniesta....paul the octopus...they did it for Spain....

----------


## asish

good bye to all.......... 

special thanks to nawas nawas for this fentastic thread  :thumleft: 

FK neenal vazhatte  :Victory:   :Victory:

----------


## nettooran

allready looking forward to new season ,CL and 2011 Copa America in Argentina....
The deserved team in the final won!!!!!

----------


## moovybuf

forgot..

special thanks to nawasnawas for thsi fantastic thread.... one of  the blockbuster thread of FK...

----------


## plk

octopus bhagawan...

----------


## Merit

Spain
BALLU, JOHN RAJ KUNNAMKULAM, Johny, kallan pavithran, Kuttikanam, mahi, vivek pala  :salut:

----------


## anwarkomath

spain...  :cheers: 

congrats iniesta!!!!!

arhadapetta teamnu world cup

----------


## anwarkomath

golden ball floranu...

golden boot mullernu.....

----------


## Merit

World Cup 2010: Diego Forlan Wins Golden Ball As Germany's Thomas Mueller Takes Young Player Award & Golden Boot
Uruguay striker named best player in South Africa...

By Stephen Darwin
Jul 11, 2010 10:29:00 PM
27
Share

Photo Gallery Zoom
FIFA World Cup 2010 -Uruguay vs Netherlands, Diego Forlan (Getty Images)
Related Links
Teams
Germany
Uruguay
Players
Diego Forlán Corazo
Thomas Müller
Following Spain's 2010 World Cup final triumph over the Netherlands, Uruguay striker Diego Forlan picked up the Golden Ball award while young Germany forward Thomas Mueller took the Best Young Player accolade as well as the Golden Boot.

Atletico Madrid striker Forlan proved to be one of the star performers in South Africa, beating off competition from the likes of Wesley Sneijder and Spain hitman David Villa to be crowned the tournament's best player - as voted for by the media.

Forlan was, however, pipped to the post when it came to the Golden Boot, with Thomas Mueller's five goals and three assists for Germany edging him ahead of Silver Boot winner Villa and Holland playmaker Sneijder who picked up the bronze award.

Mueller also claimed the Best Young Player gong for his impressive performances in South Africa, beating both Ghana's Andre Ayew and Mexico's Giovanni Dos Santos to claim the prize.

Real Madrid goalkeeper Iker Casillas, who made a string of impressive saves in Spain's final triumph over the Netherlands, claimed the Golden Glove while Vicente del Bosque's side were also recognised with the Fair Play Award.

----------


## Warlord

Thanks da nawas.. for this super thread....... :Thumbup: 

Jai Spain... :salut:  :salut:  :salut: 

Jai Octopus... :salut:  :salut:  :salut: 


Ini kaavile pattu malsarathinu kanam... :cheese:

----------


## asuyalu

angine spain thanne nedi  :Clap:   :Clap: 

thanks nawas2 for this thread  :salut:

----------


## Johny

> Spain
> BALLU, JOHN RAJ KUNNAMKULAM, Johny, kallan pavithran, Kuttikanam, mahi, vivek pala


 :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers: 


 :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## asuyalu

> 


Pottatee bellary bombukal  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Johny

thread title edit cheyde.... :rambo:

----------


## Sanchaari

hoo..angane athum kazhinju...aakeyoru shmashana mookatha :Crying or Very sad: 
spain are deserved winners..open play-il spain-ine tholpikkan currently lokath oru team-inum kazhiyilla...only with negative tactics can they be stopped..its a credit to them...it would have been a shame if this team didnt win the wc...
now what??4 seasons of club football before the wc returns with lots of hopes and dreams and heartbreaks..
kopu liverpooli-inu muttan pani kitti...torres injured again.. :Frown:

----------


## kallan pavithran

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

Spainnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!

 :Partytime2:   :Partytime2:

----------


## Sameer

anagne kavya neethi nadappayi...
Manohara foot ballne chernna anthyam !..Spain mathramanu World cup il muthamidan arhathayundayirunna team ! avarkku athu sadhichu..
Kaal kondalla shareeram kondu kalikkan aanu Hollanda nokkiyathu, bad idea...
Enthayalum ini Worldum europum Spain bharikkum

----------


## asish

> anagne kavya neethi nadappayi...
> Manohara foot ballne chernna anthyam !..Spain mathramanu World cup il muthamidan arhathayundayirunna team ! avarkku athu sadhichu..
> Kaal kondalla shareeram kondu kalikkan aanu Hollanda nokkiyathu, bad idea...
> Enthayalum ini Worldum europum Spain bharikkum


correct.. innu loka footballil spaininodu mathsarikkan pattiya oru teamum illa. avar oru team aayi kalikkunnathunulla budhimuttanu aadyamathsarangalil avarude prakadanam mosamakkiyathu...... pinne avarkku nalloru finisher illa.. villa goalukal adichittundu but adhehatholam chance kittiya mattoru forward undo.. adhehathinte sthanathu forlano/hondayo aayirunnel spain ella matchum valiya marginil jayikkumayirunnu.. avar kalikkunnathu lati + total football aayittanu enikku thonniyathu.. aa total footballinte amsam rijkard barcelona coach aayi vannathinu sesham spain teamil pothu kanunnundu..

any way nalla football jayichu....... 2006 il effective football ennu parayunna avinja football kalicha italyanallo jayichathu.

----------


## Sameer

> correct.. innu loka footballil spaininodu mathsarikkan pattiya oru teamum illa. avar oru team aayi kalikkunnathunulla budhimuttanu aadyamathsarangalil avarude prakadanam mosamakkiyathu...... pinne avarkku nalloru finisher illa.. villa goalukal adichittundu but adhehatholam chance kittiya mattoru forward undo.. adhehathinte sthanathu forlano/hondayo aayirunnel spain ella matchum valiya marginil jayikkumayirunnu.. avar kalikkunnathu lati + total football aayittanu enikku thonniyathu.. aa total footballinte amsam rijkard barcelona coach aayi vannathinu sesham spain teamil pothu kanunnundu..
> 
> any way nalla football jayichu....... 2006 il effective football ennu parayunna avinja football kalicha italyanallo jayichathu.


yes...
Holland wrestling aanu adhyam ara manikkoor kalichathu..oru red card appol thanne urappichathanu... pakshe, Germanye pole avar niram kettu poyilla...nannayi thanne kalichu..Roben nu penalty kku thulyamaya oru chance kittiyathu muthalakkiyirunnel oru pakshe result mariyene..

Spain coach um budhi paramayi neengi..Pedroye matti Nahas ne irakkiyathu kidilam move ayirunnu...pulli vannathode left wing il kailyude gathi thanne mari...ennalum Ininesta thanne aayirunnu innalathe tharam... regular time il thanne pullikku nalla chance kittiyirunnu, pakshe muthalakkiyilla...
Extra time il villaye mattiyathum gunamayi...allenkil aa goal aaya shot edukkathe villa kku pass cheyyan nokkiyene iniesta oru pakshe  :Whistle1:

----------


## asish

> yes...
> Holland wrestling aanu adhyam ara manikkoor kalichathu..oru red card appol thanne urappichathanu... pakshe, Germanye pole avar niram kettu poyilla...nannayi thanne kalichu..Roben nu penalty kku thulyamaya oru chance kittiyathu muthalakkiyirunnel oru pakshe result mariyene..
> 
> Spain coach um budhi paramayi neengi..Pedroye matti Nahas ne irakkiyathu kidilam move ayirunnu...pulli vannathode left wing il kailyude gathi thanne mari...*ennalum Ininesta thanne aayirunnu innalathe tharam*... regular time il thanne pullikku nalla chance kittiyirunnu, pakshe muthalakkiyilla...
> Extra time il villaye mattiyathum gunamayi...allenkil aa goal aaya shot edukkathe villa kku pass cheyyan nokkiyene iniesta oru pakshe


yes yes. but nawas vannathinu seshamanu spaininte kalikku vegathayum moorchayum koodiyathu.. 2 best chance kittiyathu bommen aanu randum pulli manoharamayi miss chaithu.. athupole onnu villakkum kitty asa usual he also missed it.. iniesta enthukondanu first time short edukkathe pass chaithu kalayunnathu ennu njan palappozhum albhuthapettitundu. may they want villa to get the golden boot. bu athinekkal ellam pradhanam teaminte vijayam alle. nawas nalloru long range shot eduthu, he was unlucky that time. nawasinte vegathayum driblingum ellam enikkishtaayi. spain lacks a good finisher 

ramos, xavi, xabi,  :cheers: 
nawas  :cheers:  :cheers: 
casilas, iniesta  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers: 
spain  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Giggs

> kopu liverpooli-inu muttan pani kitti...torres injured again..


Thaankale Liverpooliekku aduppicha avarude shirt sponsors 'Carlsburg' maari , ippol 'Standard Chartered Bank' aanu...Club maaraan valla udheshavum undenkil ..welcome to Man Utd  :Sneaky2:

----------


## jordan

Spain  deserved winners  ...

  The only  player who impressed a lot is forlan .. what a fantastic world cup for him ..

----------


## Giggs

> correct.. innu loka footballil spaininodu mathsarikkan pattiya oru teamum illa. avar oru team aayi kalikkunnathunulla budhimuttanu aadyamathsarangalil avarude prakadanam mosamakkiyathu...... *pinne avarkku nalloru finisher illa*.. villa goalukal adichittundu but adhehatholam chance kittiya mattoru forward undo.. adhehathinte sthanathu forlano/hondayo aayirunnel spain ella matchum valiya marginil jayikkumayirunnu..


Spain ennaal Barcelonayaanu , 7 players incredible. Barcelonakku nalla oru finisher undu LIONEL ANDRES MESSI ....Xavi/Iniesta thallikkodukkunnathu sundaraamayi finish cheyyunna job...one on one with the GK Messi is the best..if you take over two decades it's Brazilian Ronaldo.




> avar kalikkunnathu lati + total football aayittanu enikku thonniyathu.. aa total footballinte amsam rijkard barcelona coach aayi vannathinu sesham spain teamil pothu kanunnundu..


Yes , those short passes are really nice to watch. Physically Spain are inferior to European big guns ..Germany , Italy , Netherlands , England etc ...but they overcome all with their precise passing game. 




> any way nalla football jayichu....... 2006 il effective football ennu parayunna avinja football kalicha italyanallo jayichathu.


Athu France nu arhichathaayirunnu , but this time ethaayaalum deserved aaya teaminu thanne kitti.

----------


## J Square

angane oru football mamankathinu koodi thirasheela  :salut:

----------


## asuyalu

> angane oru football mamankathinu koodi thirasheela


 :salut:   :salut: 

machaa FK masterude valla vivaravum undo?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sameer

> machaa FK masterude valla vivaravum undo?


 megastaralltheway, aps evaro?  :Rolleyes:  
adutha WC nu varumayirikkum..athu vare nawas  :Cheers1:

----------


## Giggs

> angane oru football mamankathinu koodi thirasheela


Thanks nawasnawas for starting such a thread ...also thanks to

moviebuf
asish
nettooran
nutz
Baazigar
veecee
Kevin
Sameer
Day Dreamer
rens
badshamian
narasimha mannadiyar
sillan
ClubAns
anwarkomath
Jamesbond007
nari etc ....for making this thread a Mega Hit

----------


## asuyalu

> megastaralltheway, aps evaro?  
> adutha WC nu varumayirikkum..athu vare nawas


 athey better luck next time  :Tooth:

----------


## Sanchaari

> Thaankale Liverpooliekku aduppicha avarude shirt sponsors 'Carlsburg' maari , ippol 'Standard Chartered Bank' aanu...Club maaraan valla udheshavum undenkil ..welcome to Man Utd


he he...athilla...njan pothuve eppozhum jayichkondirikkunna team-ukalkk ethiraanu...ath kondanu njan anti-manu,real,ferrari,brazil okke aayath....liverpool oru van successful club aarnenn njan manssilakkiyath supporti thudangi valare kazhinjanu...anyway ini lfc vidan enikk pattilla :Wub: 
pakshe next season oru realistic hope-um illa...kure swapnangal...enthavumo entho...either of manu,chelsea will win the league...may be mancity,tottenham etc will become title contenders...lets see...cant wait for the season to start...

----------


## Sanchaari



----------


## xyz

unexpected games were more thrillers than expected..
so.. ea mamankathinu vida.. eni Brazilil kaanam....  :salut:

----------


## nettooran

> correct.. innu loka footballil spaininodu mathsarikkan pattiya oru teamum illa.


I disagree...Spain is far fom the form they shown in euro2008.I think they are allready on decline..They were beaten by Switzerland and were second best against Chile.Chile could have easily beaten them if not for the blunder by the defence.
Yesterday they deserved to win ..They were better than Holland and Holland's dirty tactics.But Holland could have won if Robben had converted those 2 easy chances...If you take a closer look at the game , even though Spain dominated, Holland created teh best chances on the break.By missing those chances Robben screwed up his chances to become the World player of the year..
I am haoppy that Spain won.Because I hate Holland's dirty tactics.They will be remembered for their diving and Van Bommel's fouls more than anything else.

----------


## xyz

Forlan.. ea loka cupinte thaaram.. I never forget his goal in loosers finals..  :salut:

----------


## nettooran

*Spain 1-0 Holland: Iniesta settles a tight game*

 			 				July 12, 2010

The starting line-ups

 Spain are the World Champions. They were the better side and played a more positive, cohesive brand of football throughout.
 There were no surprises when the team line-ups were announced just over an hour before kick-off, they were as predicted in the preview. Vicente del Bosque kept with the side that beat Germany in the semi-final, meaning Pedro Rodriguez started ahead of Fernando Torres. Holland, meanwhile, welcomed back Gregory van der Wiel and Nigel de Jong from suspension, meaning they returned to their first choice XI – as evidenced by them lining up with the numbers 1-11.
 There was also no surprise in the pattern of play in the first quarter of an hour, for Spain dominated possession and were camped in the Dutch half. Bert van Marwijk’s side seemed to be inviting pressure, and Spain’s pressing when they lost the ball meant Holland were unable to construct any meaningful attacks of their own.
 There seemed to be a shift in tactics from Holland after around 10 or 15 minutes – they started pressing earlier and higher up the pitch, seeking to disrupt the passing of Sergio Busquets and Xabi Alonso – the latter in particular had too much time on the ball in the opening period, and his influence declined as soon as he was closed down.
 The pressing also complimented the tactics of their back four, who were playing a surprisingly high line. On three separate occasions early on, through balls nearly found David Villa in behind the Dutch defence. The problem was not necessarily the high defensive line, but the fact that there was never any pressure on the man looking to play the pass. Playing that position, Villa needs service, so when the supply was cut off, he was less visible and Holland looked more comfortable.
 Holland were creating little, however. Wesley Sneijder was quiet and Arjen Robben was cutting in and running into traffic – Busquets, Alonso and Xavi all understood the need for one of them to occupy the space next to Joan Capdevilla that Robben likes to work in.
 It became apparent that Holland were essentially using pure spoiling tactics, trying to physically unsettle Spain’s creative players and break up the rhythm of the game. Maybe they were influenced by Chile’s positive start in the final group game, where Spain were second best until they took the lead, but the Dutch tactics went too far. Mark van Bommel and Nigel de Jong could both have been dismissed in the first half for shocking tackles, and of the Dutch outfield players who started the game, only Dirk Kuyt and Sneijder finished without a booking. Spain were not blameless in this respect either, and it was a poor first half.
*Second half*
 This modern Holland side aren’t used to pressing intensively, and weren’t able to do it for the entire game. In the second half they were clearly less effective in this respect, especially after Dirk Kuyt departed. “It’s very difficult to play for 90 minutes at the rhythm they imposed”, said del Bosque. “They had a great physical effort and we dominated extra time.”
 But the two managers should be praised for their substitutions, as almost every switch had a broadly attacking motive. Eljero Elia for Kuyt, Cesc Fabregas for Alonso, Rafael van der Vaart for de Jong were all positive moves, and contributed to the game becoming more open and attractive in the second period.
 Another del Bosque substitution was crucial – Pedro was withdrawn after a quiet start to the second half, and replaced with Jesus Navas. And then, finally, Spain had natural width and someone to run at Giovanni van Bronckhorst, who eventually had to be replaced. Navas’ delivery was as inconsistent as ever, but he did a good job by stretching the play and providing dribbling rather than one-touch passing, which opened out the game and allowed Iniesta and Xavi more space to work in. It was Navas’ run and cross that presented Villa with a golden opportunity at the far post midway through the second half, and later his run and shot deflected inches wide, into the sidenetting.
 But the biggest goal threat was coming from Holland, through direct counter-attacks. The introduction of Elia meant Holland had a natural winger on the left, allowing Robben to make more direct runs in behind the defence, and he twice came close to breaking the deadlock. Spain have often looked vulnerable against pacey forwards at this tournament, and Robben’s move inside exploited this weakness.
The line-ups at the start of extra-time

 Robin van Persie was playing an intelligent role by dropping deep to the left to distract the centre-backs, allowing Robben the opportunity to make runs on their blind side – once a straight ball found him and he shot straight at Casillas, another time van Persie’s flick-on put him through, but he was eased out by Puyol.
*Spain eventually find a way through*
 Whilst Pedro started brightly and faded, Iniesta was the opposite. He was barely visible in the first half, but grew in stature later on and became the game’s most important player. Twice he found himself in good goalscoring positions in the Dutch penalty area but delayed the shot and the move broke down, but the positive for del Bosque was that the game was being dictated by him, rather than Sneijder or van Bommel.
 The other key factor was the introduction of Fabregas. This allowed Xavi to drop deeper, where he could see the whole of the attacking area ahead of him, whilst Fabregas provided direct, driving runs from midfield, both on and off the ball. He had the best chance in the opening period of extra time when he went through one-on-one with Maarten Stekelenburg, though his finish was weak. Spain’s midfield now had more variety – they now had both width and direct running, and after Holland were worn down by the Spain passing earlier, they were now struggling with the more blatant attacking threat.
 Maybe Spain needed Holland to go down to ten men to make the breakthrough. It’s a shame when a game is essentially decided by a red card, but considering Holland played such a physical game, it was no real surprise when Howard Webb was forced to reach for his red card. Holland were only living with Spain through fouling, and they essentially paid the price for that. Having used all three substitutes, van Marwijk was forced into a three-man defence with van Bommel dropping back to help out, which then left them exposed in front of the defence, with de Jong having departed.
 Heitinga’s dismissal was when he tracked Iniesta into the box, and therefore it was probably no coincidence that after that, Iniesta found himself free to smash home the winner. The goal was fitting in that it started with a long, mazy run from Navas, and was assisted by Fabregas from an advanced midfield position. Iniesta had previously turned down those two excellent opportunities to shoot, but made no mistake this time.
 It was effectively a golden goal – Holland had no energy left and were a man light, and didn’t manage to construct anything meaningful in the final four minutes. They will obviously be devastated but can have few complaints – they were second best on the day, and they failed to take their chances. Spain weren’t much better in front of goal, but when Iniesta finally found the net, a 1-0 Spain win seemed the fairest outcome. “It is harsh, but the best team won tonight”, van Marwijk conceded.
*Conclusion*
 A disappointing final, because it was based around fouls and cards rather than technical quality or even a real tactical battle. Spain dominated the game but failed to score when Holland had eleven men on the pitch.
 They eventually found a way through when they offered more of a varied attacking threat, and the impact of substitutes was a key factor. Navas and Fabregas clearly influenced the game, whilst it’s difficult to remember what Elia or van der Vaart contributed. Pressing was also key – the less Holland could do it, the more Spain created.
 Spain will now go down as one of the greatest international sides in history – European Championship and World Cup holders, and an incredible record leading up to both tournaments. In both competitions they have struggled to find a perfect system going forward, but the key in their success has not been their attacking play, but their defensive ability. Seven knockout games played over the two tournaments, and seven clean sheets.

----------


## Santi

> I disagree...Spain is far fom the form they shown in euro2008.I think they are allready on decline..They were beaten by Switzerland and were second best against Chile.Chile could have easily beaten them if not for the blunder by the defence.
> Yesterday they deserved to win ..They were better than Holland and Holland's dirty tactics.But Holland could have won if Robben had converted those 2 easy chances...If you take a closer look at the game , even though Spain dominated, Holland created teh best chances on the break.By missing those chances Robben screwed up his chances to become the World player of the year..
> I am haoppy that Spain won.Because I hate Holland's dirty tactics.They will be remembered for their diving and Van Bommel's fouls more than anything else.


van bommel kidilan player thanne aanu ..kore foul cheyyumenkilum (eethu dm aanu foul cheyyathe ) innale xavi ye sharikkum pootti....kazinja cl ilum minnunna kali aayirunnu....

----------


## nettooran

> van bommel kidilan player thanne aanu ..kore foul cheyyumenkilum (eethu dm aanu foul cheyyathe ) innale xavi ye sharikkum pootti....kazinja cl ilum minnunna kali aayirunnu....


Personally I don't like him. he'e too physical a player for my liking...Players like Mckalelee ,Dunga ,Mauro silva , in form  Mascherano , Gilberto Silva etc. are the real technical Defensive midfeilders..

----------


## nettooran

*Top 10 Flops Of The World Cup*

*Goal.com runs down those who should have 'FAIL' on their foreheads based on performances in South Africa...*

*By Adam Scime*

*Jul 12, 2010 12:30:00 PM*








*10. Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal)
*
Yes, I know it's not all his fault, that is indeed common knowledge. However, the truth is Portugal depend on him to deliver and he failed to live up to the hype on the international stage...again. Blame Carlos Queiroz too, but when the Real Madrid superstar starts to look disinterested you have to admit it makes your blood boil and gets on your nerves as we are well aware of his capabilities.
*
9. Jonas Gutierrez* *(Argentina)*

Oh Maradona, your selection policy should be one of the wonders of the world to behold. How the Newcastle man was Argentina's starting right-back no one could fathom and eventually not even coach Diego could stand his puzziling performances anymore. To quote a pundit: "he was so bad that even Maradona dropped him."

*8. Nicolas Anelka* *(France)*

After such a good club season with Chelsea, some figured Anelka would finally come good on the international stage. However, he was the personification of France's nightmare. Absolutely invisible and non-threatening, he went over - this isn't a joke - 400 minutes without taking a shot for _Les Bleus_ before being sent home after criticising his coach *Raymond Domenech* when taken off at half-time in a loss to Mexico. Speaking of Raymond, the one everyone hates, he too was a contender for this list, but it's not all his doing, since everyone knew he was a few baguettes short of a bread basket and should have been sacked after Euro2008.

*7. Otto Rehhagel (Greece)
*
I never thought I'd see the day a king became the village idiot, but here we are. He must have thought this was still 2004, but teams were not deluded versus them as they were in that European Championships. His team had no ambition and no hope. Unwatchable, partly due to what appeared to be a six-man backline at times. They won one match versus Nigeria, but only because the Africans imploded.

*6. Fabio Cannavaro* *(Italy)*

The 'Berlin Wall' of 2006 was a shadow of his fomer self. Clearly past it physically, the 36-year-old made some atrocious mistakes versus Paraguay, New Zealand and Slovakia. The captain and symbol of his side only epitomised how slow, lacklustre and insipid the Azzurri were. Yes, I could have chosen almost any of his team-mates (*Alberto Gilardino,* *Daniele De Rossi* and *Vincenzo Iaquinta* among them) as well, but after such a drop-off in a brilliant career, how could I resist. His best highlight was handing over the trophy at the final - over two weeks after the now ex-champions bowed out at the first hurdle.



*5. Felipe Melo (Brazil)

*The Juventus curse continues withthe Brazilian, who was one of the main culprits of the Samba Boys exit at the hands of finalists Netherlands. An own goal (later credited to Wesley Sneijder) and a needless and petulent red card against the Oranje were a major reason the South Americans were sent home earlier than expected. 

*4. Nigeria*

Before a ball was kicked they were counting on making it into the knockout stages and were one of the hopes for Africa, However, earning just one point and flopping in the group stages, it quickly became apparent they were in dissarray. They were so terrible that Head of State Goodluck Jonathan imposed a two-year ban for the team before he later rescinded it under pressure from FIFA.

*3. Fernando Torres* *(Spain)*

The oft-injured Liverpool talisman clearly wasn't at his best for the triumphant Roja, even if he did play a [small] part in their World Cup winning goal. He was rusty, lacked sharpness, his finishing was beyond poor and no one more than himself will find it embarrassing to waste chance after chance and eventually be relegated to the bench for the start of the semi-final and final.



*2. Marcello Lippi* *(Italy)*

The same tactician who made inspired substitutions and created a compact yet free-flowing world champion outfit in 2006 was unable to bring anything positive to 2010. For two years telling the Italian public to trust that he would create a side capable of challenging and defending their title, the ex-Napoli boss arguably put together the worst Italy side in history, collecting only two points. Baffling personnel decisions, tactics, and an overall lack of creativity and urgency ensured only a horrific, but spectacular, group stage exit.
*
1. Wayne Rooney (England)
*
'Wazza'was expected to deliver for England, but was indeed the biggest disappointment in South Africa. No goals and visibly frustrated for long stretches, the Manchester United goal-scoring machine did not replicate his club form with the Three Lions. Worse still, he told his own fans off, when he should have acknowledged deficiencies. Of all players, the undeniable flop of the tournament. Was the burden of expectation just too much?

_
Dishonourable Mentions_

As previously mentioned, *France* and *Raymond Domenech* created a circus, but we could see it coming. *Serbia* once again flattered to deceive on the biggest stage. *John Terry* and *Martin Demichelis* were exposed and had fingers pointed at them on a few occasions, which fingers I'll leave up to your imagination.
North Korea's *Jong Tae Se* will be included just for being so overly confident ahead of the tournament. Meanwhile, Cameroon boss *Paul Le Guen* had his tactics completely wrong en route to being bounced from Group E. Striker *Prince Tagoe* was one of the few underachievers for the Black Stars.

----------


## moovybuf

> Personally I don't like him. he'e too physical a player for my liking...Players like Mckalelee ,Dunga ,Mauro silva , in form  Mascherano , Gilberto Silva etc. are the real technical Defensive midfeilders..


Yesterday, to an extent he was successfull in diluting Xavi's passes.. but he tends to make too many fouls.. he received the yellow card too ealry in the match that subdued him to an extent..

BTW, ur favourite mr. leonardo have made himself available for Brazil's post.. many think he can rstore the samba culture... :Thinking:

----------


## Giggs

> *Top 10 Flops Of The World Cup*
> 
> *10. Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal)*
> 
> 
> *9. Jonas Gutierrez* *(Argentina)*
> 
>  To quote a pundit: "he was so bad that even Maradona dropped him."
> 
> ...


*To All Messi haters ( without proper reason   ) ....where is LIONEL MESSI in the list ?*

*Felipe Melo was not a flop , he was a disaster. Torres , Wayne Rooney and Kaka were not fully fit...So I disgree with some selections...We all know how good Torres is..bad luck.*

----------


## Santi

> *To All Messi haters ( without proper reason   ) ....where is LIONEL MESSI in the list ?*
> 
> *Felipe Melo was not a flop , he was a disaster. Torres , Wayne Rooney and Kaka were not fully fit...So I disgree with some selections...We all know how good Torres is..bad luck.*


goal.com nte article nu entha itra credibility .... :Taz:  :Taz: 

messi flop onnum allrnnu...pakshe messi and kaka aanu world football ennu reethiyil ulla hype okke cheetti povan ee world cup sahayichu....

----------


## Giggs

> Yesterday, to an extent he was successfull in diluting Xavi's passes.. but he tends to make too many fouls.. he received the yellow card too ealry in the match that subdued him to an extent..
> 
> BTW, ur favourite mr. leonardo have made himself available for Brazil's post.. many think he can rstore the samba culture...


Van Bommel's challenge was with stud's up , he and Nigel de Jong should have been sent-off for that. The final was very dirty , anyway the best player on the pitch scored the goal and the best team on the day won , not like 2006.

Carlos Alberto Parreira stated his wishlist for the next leader of the Canarinhas, stating that whoever takes over needs some other-worldly attributes. 

"[The next coach] has to be a Superman, an ET. I say it in a positive sense, someone with super powers. Because you have to imagine the next World Cup in Brazil, with the people, the pressure, coming from two failures. If they had won here, they could go more relaxed. But now the pressure will be enormous.

"I do not envy that position because it is going to be four years of massacre. The coach that takes over is not going to have even a minute of the peaceful life for all that time."

----------


## Giggs

> goal.com nte article nu entha itra credibility ....
> 
> messi flop onnum allrnnu...*pakshe messi and kaka aanu world football ennu reethiyil ulla hype* okke cheetti povan ee world cup sahayichu....


Both of them were not responsible for that , media anghane palathum parayum  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Santi

> Both of them were not responsible for that , media anghane palathum parayum


athu viswasichu palarum flex um adikkum.... :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nettooran

> Van Bommel's challenge was with stud's up , he and Nigel de Jong should have been sent-off for that. The final was very dirty , anyway the best player on the pitch scored the goal and the best team on the day won , not like 2006.
> 
> Carlos Alberto Parreira stated his wishlist for the next leader of the Canarinhas, stating that whoever takes over needs some other-worldly attributes. 
> 
> "[The next coach] has to be a Superman, an ET. I say it in a positive sense, someone with super powers. Because you have to imagine the next World Cup in Brazil, with the people, the pressure, coming from two failures. If they had won here, they could go more relaxed. But now the pressure will be enormous.
> 
> "I do not envy that position because it is going to be four years of massacre. The coach that takes over is not going to have even a minute of the peaceful life for all that time."


Surprisingly In Brazil forums people are talking about Bielsa...I don't think Brazilians will go for a foreign Coach especialy an argentinian..
But I like him. If he can make Chile successfull why not Brazil with very good talents available to him..

Zico and texeira have problems with each other so no chance for zico.And Zico had just started as a VP level position in Flemengo.
Leanardo ..personaly I like his style.He could bring back the 1982 style of play ...
Mano Menezes is a front runner for the job it seems.
Filepo Scoari rejected the offer and is going to fullfill his Plameriras coaching job for next 2 years.

So it could be Leanardo or Mano Menezez.

----------


## nettooran

> Both of them were not responsible for that , media anghane palathum parayum


I don't think KAKA was even hyped..He was coming after a injury plauged and a bad first season with Madrid.Doctors revealed that he was only 85 % fit..
Messi's case was real..I don't think he dissappinted either..His defence let him down ..

----------


## Giggs

> Surprisingly In *Brazil* forums people are talking about *Bielsa*...I don't think Brazilians will go for a foreign Coach especialy an *argentinian*..
> But I like him. If he can make Chile successfull why not Brazil with very good talents available to him..
> 
> Zico and texeira have problems with each other so no chance for zico.And Zico had just started as a VP level position in Flemengo.
> Leanardo ..personaly I like his style.He could bring back the 1982 style of play ...
> Mano Menezes is a front runner for the job it seems.
> Filepo Scoari rejected the offer and is going to fullfill his Plameriras coaching job for next 2 years.
> 
> So it could be Leanardo or Mano Menezez.


World Cup is in Brazil and Brazil with an Argentinian coach itself is a shame for them , so noway for that. Leonardo will be good , but little experience , so they will go for a more experienced chap.

----------


## nettooran



----------


## Harry

Casillas celebrates with teary smooch on his reporter WAG - Dirty Tackle - World SoccerBlog - Yahoo! Sports

----------


## Giggs

At the end of each team formation,take a look at the objectives!!

World Cup Debate: What will Brazil, England, Italy, Spain, Germany, France, Holland, Portugal, Brazil & Argentina's teams be in 2014? - Goal.com

----------


## AnWaR

*Diego Forlan Wins 2010 World Cup Golden Ball Award*


*Uruguay striker Diego Forlan was named the winner of the Golden Ball as the best player of the World Cup.*
*
The Atletico Madrid forward, 31, scored five goals and was a major influence as his team unexpectedly reached the semi-finals in South Africa.*
* 
Forlan finished top of a Fifa shortlist for his award following a vote by international media.

The former Manchester United player polled 23.4% of the vote, narrowly beating Dutch playmaker Sneijder  second with 21.8%  while Villa was third.

This is award which I won thanks to my teammates, wrote Forlan on his Twitter account, a post accompanied by a photograph where the striker is standing with other players.

It was taken before they threw me in the swimming pool, he explained. (BBC Sport)*

----------


## AnWaR

*World Cup 2010: Dutch tactics upset Johan Cruyff* 


*Dutch football legend Johan Cruyff has launched a scathing attack on Netherlands' display in the World Cup final, deriding it as "anti-football".* The Dutch received nine yellow cards, and a red card for Johnny Heitinga, as they lost 1-0 to Spain in South Africa. 
"Sadly, they played very dirty," Cruyff told Spanish newspaper El Periodico. 
"This ugly, vulgar, hard, hermetic, hardly eye-catching, hardly football style... If with this they got satisfaction, fine, but they lost." 
Cruyff was the symbol of 'Total Football', which earned the Dutch successive World Cup final appearances in 1974 and 1978. 

Cruyff, along with many others, believed Mark van Bommel and Nigel de Jong were lucky not to be sent off before half-time, Van Bommel for a tackle from behind on Iniesta and De Jong for kicking Xabi Alonso in the chest. 
"They should have been down to nine immediately, then they made two [such] ugly and hard tackles that even I felt the damage," said the 63-year-old Cruyff. 
"It hurts me that Holland chose an ugly path to aim for the title."

----------


## Giggs

*It's Official : Worst ever England*




*ENGLAND'S miserable performance at the World Cup is their worst in a finals.* 

FIFA officially ranked Fabio Capello's flops as 13th of the 32 teams competing in South Africa. 
The previous lowest finish - apart from the three they did not qualify for in 1974, 1978 and 1994 - was in 1958 in Sweden when England were 11th. 
In those days 16 teams took part. But if the rankings are reviewed back to 1998, when the World Cup was increased to 32 teams, it is still shocking. 
England were, of course, knocked out in the last 16 this year due to a 4-1 hammering by Germany. 
FIFA president Sepp Blatter claimed yesterday that England has stood still while the rest of the world has improved. 

And he cited the number of foreign players in the Premier League as one of the reasons. 
Blatter said: "As for England, ask the FA and the Anglo-Saxon world. 
"England is considered the motherland of football, like Brazil is considered as the deepest level of football. 
"But ever since FIFA has existed everybody has developed. There are no more small national teams. 
"Perhaps there are small countries, but their national teams are strong. 
"Football has developed everywhere. Players play in different leagues. The internationalism of football is good for some and not for others. 
"One example of that is England. But it is good for Spain that all 11 starting players play in La Liga." 
*England's previous finishes:* 1950 - 8th (13 teams, 1954 - 6th (16 teams), 1958 - 11th. 1962 8th. 1966 1st, 1970 8th, 1982 6th (24 teams), 1986 8th. 1990 4th. 1998 9th (32 teams). 2002 6th. 2006 6th. 2010 13th.

----------


## Giggs



----------


## anwarkomath

thnx giggs for above......

special thnx to thread owner.....

WC block buster malayalam forum was FK....  :cheers:  

thx all for ur valuable contributions especially giggs, nutz, moovybuff, XYZ, nettooran, baazigar, santino, kevin, asish, sameer, VC, asuyalu, badshamihan, mannadiyar, merit, reality, rens, day dreamer, and all........................

----------


## anwarkomath

giggs ny idea abt real madrid players which whole played for spanish team in WC

----------


## anwarkomath

As Andres Iniesta scored the 116th-minute goal that helped Spain to its first World Cup victory, he took the opportunity to pay tribute to a colleague who passed away before the start of last season. In front of a TV audience of more than 750 million, the Barca star removed his shirt to reveal the message* "Dani Jarque siempre con nosotros,"* which translates to:
*Dani Jarque always with us* Espanyol defender Jarque suffered a heart attack before a preseason game in Italy in 2009. He never played club football with Iniesta, but they were the same age as they rose through the Spanish national team ranks. After the match, Iniesta explained his gesture:
I wanted to keep Dani with me and with the other teammates. We wanted to pay tribute to him and we thought this was the best opportunity to do so.The diminutive midfielder may have earned a yellow card for the gesture, but what better way to pay tribute to a lost friend. 

*INIESTA.....* : :cheers:  *Spain...*  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## moovybuf

> giggs ny idea abt real madrid players which whole played for spanish team in WC


*Startin XI:*
Casillas,
Ramos,
Xabi Alonso

*Subs:*
Raul Albeol,
Alvaro

----------


## anwarkomath

thnx buff...

----------


## asish

> *It's Official : Worst ever England*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENGLAND'S miserable performance at the World Cup is their worst in a finals.* 
> 
> FIFA officially ranked Fabio Capello's flops as 13th of the 32 teams competing in South Africa. 
> The previous lowest finish - apart from the three they did not qualify for in 1974, 1978 and 1994 - was in 1958 in Sweden when England were 11th. 
> ...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 




> 


thanks.. Argentina one of the best perform team anennu ithu kanumpol vimarsakarkku manassilakum




> thnx giggs for above......
> 
> special thnx to thread owner.....
> 
> *WC block buster malayalam forum was FK*....  
> 
> thx all for ur valuable contributions especially giggs, nutz, moovybuff, XYZ, nettooran, baazigar, santino, kevin, asish, sameer, VC, asuyalu, badshamihan, mannadiyar, merit, reality, rens, day dreamer, and all........................


 
yes with three blockbuster threads  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers: 

thanks both of you

----------


## asish

innu FIFA U womens WC kandu. GER vs COSTARICA. ellathineyum kandal oru A25 (above 25) kanum. ethelum teaminte physio aayitu joli kittiyal mathiyayirunnu ennu thonni avanmarude parikku patiya kalikkare paricharikkunnathu kandappol  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes: 

nettooran ithonnum kandille... atho ippozhum aa onakka J requilmeyude potom nokki irippano  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Giggs

> innu FIFA U womens WC kandu. GER vs COSTARICA. ellathineyum kandal oru A25 (above 25) kanum. ethelum teaminte physio aayitu joli kittiyal mathiyayirunnu ennu thonni avanmarude parikku patiya kalikkare paricharikkunnathu kandappol  
> 
> nettooran ithonnum kandille... atho ippozhum aa onakka J requilmeyude potom nokki irippano


Sepp Blatter wants all the women's team should be dressed in the most sexiest manner possible just as in tennis  :Mr. Green:

----------


## asish

> Sepp Blatter wants all the women's team should be dressed in the most sexiest manner possible just as in tennis


ATHONNUM NADAPPAYILLA ENNU THONNUNNU.INNOKKE ATHYAVASYAM MANYAMAYA DRESS ANU DHARICHIRIKKUNNATHU ...... ETHAYALUM EVALUMARUDE KALI KANAN (FOOTBALL KALI) AARUM VARILLA ATHRAKKU USHARAYIRUNNU INNATHE NJAN KANDA KALI... ENNA PINNE MATUVALLATHUM KANAN NALAL KUDATTE ENNU KARUTHI KANUM  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: ..

----------


## Giggs

nawasnawas / Mod's please put this photo or any other good one on the first page. First page il ulla mahaanmaarude thaazheyo meleyo evideyenkilum postiyaal mathi  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Giggs

*FIFA World Rankings :*

1 Spain
2 Netherlands
3 Brazil
4 Germany
5 Argentina
6 Uruguay
7 England
8 Portugal
9 Egypt
10 Chile
11 Italy
12 Greece
13 USA
13 Serbia 
15 Croatia
16 Paraguay
17 Russia
20 Australia
21 France
23 Ghana
*132 India*
155 Sri Lanka
163 Pakistan

FIFA.com - The FIFA/Coca-Cola World Ranking

----------


## anwarkomath

9th rank aya egypt qualify ayille?????


thnx giggs



Indiakku improvement undo?

----------


## asish

> nawasnawas / Mod's please put this photo or any other good one on the first page. First page il ulla mahaanmaarude thaazheyo meleyo evideyenkilum postiyaal mathi


thanks giggs.. athu njan angu avatar aaki

----------


## Giggs

> 9th rank aya egypt qualify ayille?????
> 
> 
> thnx giggs
> 
> 
> 
> Indiakku improvement undo?


African Champions Egypt narrowly went out against Algeria in the Play-Off's. India moonnu sthaanam purakottaanu poyathu.

----------


## moovybuf

> African Champions Egypt narrowly went out against Algeria in the Play-Off's. India moonnu sthaanam purakottaanu poyathu.


They were very unlucky against Algeria... IMO, they are the best african team as a unit.. If it was Egypt in place of Algeria, probably ENgland wud not have passed the group stages..  :Ennekollu:  :Oops:

----------


## Giggs

> They were very unlucky against Algeria... IMO, they are the best african team as a unit.. If it was Egypt in place of Algeria, probably ENgland wud not have passed the group stages..


Yes they were unlucky against Algeria , Egypt was the deserved team. Algeria scored one goal and defended like anything to hang-on. Alleged Crowd violence at the play-off and the preceding match led to diplomatic tension Algeria and Egypt.

----------


## Giggs

*Argentina To Offer Coach Diego Maradona Contract Extension*



The Argentinian Football Association will offer a four-year extended deal to current coach Diego Maradona. The Association President Julio Grondona will meet with Maradona next week to go over the contract and hopefully persuade *'el Diez' to guide Argentina to Brazil in 2014*.

Written off somewhat before the tournament due to some issues with squad selection and last minute qualification, Argentina certainly turned a lot of heads and were respected as challengers until they were shocked by the Germans in the quarter-final.

Maradona has been given time now to settle the dust after that disappointment and decide his future plans.

----------


## Giggs

*Spain Coach Vicente Del Bosque Believes Lionel Messi Deserved Golden Ball More Than Diego Forlan*



Spain coach Vicente del Bosque has declared that Argentina star Lionel Messi deserved the World Cup Golden Ball more than Uruguay striker Diego Forlan.

Forlan surprised many after he collected the honour following some outstanding performances in which he contributed five goals to the Celeste's fourth place finish.

Del Bosque, who lead la Furia Roja to glory in South Africa, said he would have liked if one of his players claimed the individual accolade but insisted that if it was up to him the Barcelona talisman's efforts at the finals would have been recognised.

"Apart from our own [players] I preferred Messi. *Each game he played he made 20 chances to score, he is a phenomenon*," said Del Bosque, as quoted by _Sport_. 

"We would have liked it to have been one of us. Messi deserves the Golden Ball more than Forlan."

----------


## sachin

Thanks giggs 4 all the updates

----------


## asish

> *Spain Coach Vicente Del Bosque Believes Lionel Messi Deserved Golden Ball More Than Diego Forlan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spain coach Vicente del Bosque has declared that Argentina star Lionel Messi deserved the World Cup Golden Ball more than Uruguay striker Diego Forlan.
> 
> Forlan surprised many after he collected the honour following some outstanding performances in which he contributed five goals to the Celeste's fourth place finish.
> 
> Del Bosque, who lead la Furia Roja to glory in South Africa, said he would have liked if one of his players claimed the individual accolade but insisted that if it was up to him the Barcelona talisman's efforts at the finals would have been recognised.
> ...


iyaalu messiye sukhippichathanu... forlaan thanneyanu athinu arhan

----------


## reality

*Argentina maradonaye purathakkilla..karanam oru national heroye purathakkal aa rajyathinu thanne apamanamayitheerum... allenkilum 'maradona' verumoru pava coach alle...assistant coachumaraanu argentinaye parisheelippikkunnathu.... yogyatha roundil tholvikal koodiappol argentinakkar thanne cheytha karyamanu athu... 'kalikkarkku aavesham kodukkan oru maradonayum coachinginu mattu  parisheelakarum'*

----------


## reality

> iyaalu messiye sukhippichathanu... forlaan thanneyanu athinu arhan


*yes..forlan 100% deserved it...*
*messi kure chancukalundakki durbalamaya shotukal uthirthu thottu..*
*Forlante mikka shotukalum goal post thakarkkunna paruvathilullathayirunnu.. aadhikarikamaya shotukal...freekick ithryaum falapradmayi edutha mattoru kalikkaran illa..nirnnayaka malsarangalil nirnnayaka samayathu goal nedi ennathanu 'Forlane' mattu tharangalil ninnu matti  nirthunnathu..*

----------


## reality

*Spaniards dominate All-Star Team*

(*FIFA.com) Thursday 15 July 2010*

Spanish nationality determined which of 736 participating players emerged as world champions. *FIFA.com Club* members votes decided which XI made South Africa 2010's All-Star Team.
And thanks to an agreement with Yingli Green Energy - a proud sponsor of the FIFA World Cup - _WJARQU's_ selections earned him a fantastic trip to China PR! There, he will visit the Great Wall and the Forbidden City, and tour some of Yinglis incredible solar projects, after being randomly selected from the thousands of complete entries. _KAG022, ruicastro22, J_e_s_s_e_l, Alexandar81, and Lorhan_, who finished from second to sixth respectively, will each receive a unique piece of solar artwork crafted from recycled scrap solar cells, while another 14 Club members will each receive a cool solar power charger.

*FIFA.com* presents the All-Star Team from South Africa 2010.

*Iker Casillas:*The error for which Spain suffered defeat in their opener against Switzerland thrust ammunition into his critics pens. Six flawless performances thereafter definitively up their ink. Casillas saved a penalty and made two other excellent stops in their quarter-final win over Paraguay, while his reflexes were crucial to a fourth successive 1-0 win over the Netherlands in the Final. The adidas Golden Glove recipient received 41 per cent of the goalkeeping votes  29 per cent more than his nearest challenger.

*Philipp Lahm:* The right-backs impeccability as a footballer  and influence as his countrys stand-in captain  were paramount to Germanys unforeseen run to third place. The 26-year-old right-back may fail to intimidate opponents with his slight, 1.70m frame, but he has a rare ability to steal the ball with class rather than clout. Lahms distribution was typically astute, and 43.81 per cent of the votes made him the only member of the last FIFA World Cups All-Star Team to reclaim his position.

*Carles Puyol:*Perhaps not at his dynamic best in the group stage, the 32-year-old swiftly found the form that has helped Barcelona and Spain enjoy such rich success in recent years. He scored the only goal in the semi-final reverse of Germany, thumping a header he had no right to win past Manuel Neuer, while his indomitable defending was indispensable to _La Roja_ keeping five clean sheets en route to gold.

*Maicon:* Struggling to break down Korea DPR on their curtain-raiser, Brazil needed something special. They got it from their No2, a goal from an impossible angle to kick-start their campaign. The 28-year-olds rousing charges down the right flank were a persistent source of torment to opponents, while Maicons competent defending also earned him 31.45 per cent of the votes.

*Sergio Ramos:*Unyielding defensively and inventive offensively, the Spain No15 was the winner of the Castrol Index. He frustrated the likes of Cristiano Ronaldo and Lukas Podolski, and provided a much-needed outlet down the right for Vicente Del Bosques side to collect 30.21 per cent of your votes.

*Wesley Sneijder:*A second-highest 60.60 per cent of the votes are indicative of the attacking midfielders output in South Africa. The 26-year-old incessantly demanded the ball and probed for openings when it was at his feet, while he scored an unsurpassed five goals, including both Dutch ones in the 2-1 win over Brazil in the quarter-finals. One exquisite, volleyed pass from the Inter Milan ace put Robben through on goal in the Final. The latter may have spurned that chance, but Sneijder certainly took his opportunity to dazzle at the FIFA World Cup.

*Bastian Schweinsteiger:*The 25-year-old came of age in South Africa. He covered 79.80 km  a total better only by Spains Xavi  made some decisive tackles and underlined what an effective passer he is. Giving out instructions and encouragement from the engine room, it was as he wore an invisible armband. Superb in emphatic victories over Australia, England and Argentina, and worthy of the 39.96 votes you gave him.

*Andres Iniesta:*Cometh the hour, cometh the man  that hour was the dying embers of a goalless Final; that man was the Spain magician, who touched the ball perfectly into his path and dispatched it past Netherlands Goalkeeper Maarten Stekelenburg. Iniesta has also excelled in Spains journey to the decider with his handsome skills and clever passes.

*Xavi:* The Spain linchpin covered more ground and made more passes than any other player in South Africa  and how sumptuous some of those through-balls were. The fulcrum of the _Roja_ machine, he earned 36.96 per cent of the votes.

*David Villa:* The pressure was firmly on _El Guaje_ throughout the tournament, and under it he thrived. He scored a joint-highest five goals, including the only ones in the Round of 16 against Portugal and quarter-final against Paraguay. The fact that he got 61.33 per cent of your votes tells its own story.

*Diego Forlan:*It was always going to take a Herculean effort for Uruguay to reach the last four. The 31-year-old forward was up to the role of playing Hercules. Five goals and some selfless, inspirational overall play earned him the adidas Golden Ball and a place in this All-Star Team.

_Coach_
*Vicente Del Bosque:* Some of his decisions were questioned before the tournament and in the group stage. All of them were vindicated by that hallowed Trophy.

----------


## sachin

> *yes..forlan 100% deserved it...*
> *messi kure chancukalundakki durbalamaya shotukal uthirthu thottu..*
> *Forlante mikka shotukalum goal post thakarkkunna paruvathilullathayirunnu.. aadhikarikamaya shotukal...freekick ithryaum falapradmayi edutha mattoru kalikkaran illa..nirnnayaka malsarangalil nirnnayaka samayathu goal nedi ennathanu 'Forlane' mattu tharangalil ninnu matti nirthunnathu..*


 but he missed the free kick against germany in the dying minutes his free kick hit the cross. bar........

----------


## Giggs

*Sir Alex Ferguson says he twice turned down the chance to manage England* 

Sir Alex Ferguson has claimed that he twice rejected the chance to become England manager, insisting it is a terrible job and a poisoned chalice. 


Proud Scot: Sir Alex Ferguson says he could not have taken the job because of his Scottish roots 

Sir Alex Ferguson says he twice turned down the chance to manage England - Telegraph

----------


## Sanchaari

> *Sir Alex Ferguson says he twice turned down the chance to manage England* 
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson has claimed that he twice rejected the chance to become England manager, insisting it is a terrible job and a poisoned chalice. 
> 
> 
> Proud Scot: Sir Alex Ferguson says he could not have taken the job because of his Scottish roots 
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson says he twice turned down the chance to manage England - Telegraph


i think he may coach england in the future...afterall,he owes all his fame to england..and may be that is england's best chance to win something.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Giggs

> i think he may coach england in the future...afterall,he owes all his fame to england..and may be that is england's best chance to win something..


He is already 68 and may retire in a year or two. Ini oranghathinulla baalyam undu ennu thonnunnilla. He already mentioned he can't coach them because of the Scottish connection. The football rivalry is immense between those two , Scotland gave a Royal Reception to Maradona when he arrived in Glasgow for a friendly , Englandine choriyal aayirunnu avarude udhesham.

----------


## Sanchaari

> He is already 68 and may retire in a year or two. Ini oranghathinulla baalyam undu ennu thonnunnilla. He already mentioned he can't coach them because of the Scottish connection. The football rivalry is immense between those two , Scotland gave a Royal Reception to Maradona when he arrived in Glasgow for a friendly , Englandine choriyal aayirunnu avarude udhesham.


hmm..athra intense rivalry undenki coach-an sadhyatha illa...unlucky england..

----------


## J Square

front page updated with spain celebrations

----------


## veecee

capello index il english playersine oke apamanikunna reethiyil rating koduthu ennu patrathil kandallo....

----------


## Giggs

> front page updated with spain celebrations


Thanks for updating

----------


## Giggs

> capello index il english playersine oke apamanikunna reethiyil rating koduthu ennu patrathil kandallo....


Aa Website netil ninnum remove cheyyanam ennu paranjathaayi kettu. Ini enghine Capello English coach aayi continue cheyyum ? Playersinte support okke kittumo entho. FA kku prashnamilla ennu thonnunnu.

----------


## veecee

> Aa Website netil ninnum remove cheyyanam ennu paranjathaayi kettu. Ini enghine Capello English coach aayi continue cheyyum ? Playersinte support okke kittumo entho. FA kku prashnamilla ennu thonnunnu.


pulliyude arivillathe anu ittathu ennu pulliyude lawyers parayunnu, udane mattanum paranjitundatre, illenkil case nu pokum ennum.
njan ippo site il keri nokkiyappo kandilla, main page il top players nte anu kidakunnathu

----------


## AnWaR

> Aa Website netil ninnum remove cheyyanam ennu paranjathaayi kettu. Ini enghine Capello English coach aayi continue cheyyum ? Playersinte support okke kittumo entho. FA kku prashnamilla ennu thonnunnu.


FA yude thanthram pulliye verupichu resign cheyyippikkal arikkum..
sack cheythal compensation monies kodukkande....

----------


## veecee

> FA yude thanthram pulliye verupichu resign cheyyippikkal arikkum..
> sack cheythal compensation monies kodukkande....


ini enthayalum english coach mathi ennanu FA yude teerumanam

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> front page updated with spain celebrations


*Englandinalley anna World Cup?* :Dirol:  :Dirol:  :Dirol:

----------


## moovybuf

> capello index il english playersine oke apamanikunna reethiyil rating koduthu ennu patrathil kandallo....



Fabio Capello has published his Capello Index rating of England’s player's performances during their World Cup 2010 campaign.

The Capello Index, a fantasy league game, was a side project set up by two businessmen and the England manager that was set to launch during the World Cup and involved a mark being assigned to each player in the tournament.

However, the Football Association were unhappy with this venture, as they felt it could potentially cause unrest in the Three Lion's squad. They decided to prevent any score being published for an England player during the competition.

Following England's lacklustre showing in South Africa, which saw them finish second in Group C before being eliminated by Germany at the last 16 stage, it's little surprise the Capello Index does not reflect well on the Premier League stars.

Goalkeeper Robert Green received the lowest mark with a rating of 51.67 out of 100, after his error in England’s opening game against the USA. While Tottenham Hotspur striker Jermain Defoe recieved the highest score in the squad with an average of 62.47.

Wayne Rooney is marked at 58.87 - the lowest out of England’s strike force, while captain Steven Gerrard's 66.36 against the USA was the highest any England player recorded during their four games.

Uruguay’s Diego Forlan was given a mark of 68.95 - the highest of any player in the tournament.

The marks are calculated using a complex system which awards points for in-game skills such as long passing, assists, mistakes, dribbles, goals, shots and headers.

Average marks awarded to England’s players during the World Cup:


Robert Green - 51.67

David James - 59.28

Glen Johnson - 57.18

John Terry - 60.48

Ledley King - 57.50

Jamie Carragher - 59.04

Matthew Upson - 60.21

Ashley Cole - 59.58

Aaron Lennon - 57.64

Frank Lampard - 58.58

Steven Gerrard - 60.98

James Milner - 59.40

Gareth Barry - 57.50

Shaun Wright-Phillips - 61.09

Joe Cole - 55.45

Wayne Rooney - 58.87

Emile Heskey - 60.15

Jermain Defoe - 62.47

Peter Crouch did not play enough minutes to generate a mark.

----------


## sachin

ini jathakam nokkiyittu valla karyavum undo???????

----------


## Giggs

*Socrates tips Luis Felipe Scolari to be Brazil coach:*





*Former Brazil captain Socrates has told BBC Sport World Cup-winning boss Luis Felipe Scolari should succeed Dunga as coach of the national team.* Dunga left his job after a poor showing at the 2010 World Cup but Socrates said the team's failure was not a surprise. 
"Brazilians were not disappointed, they didn't expect to win," Socrates stated. 
"Dunga's approach did not reflect what Brazilians are really like. There was not enough creativity. The general feeling is Scolari should be coach." 
Scolari guided Brazil to victory at the 2002 World Cup in Japan and South Korea, since when he has coached Portugal, Chelsea and Uzbekistan side Bunyodkor.
He has now returned to Brazil and signed a two-year deal to coach club side Palmeiras. 
But there has been talk he could combine the two roles or take over the Brazil job when his club deal expires, ahead of the 2014 World Cup finals which will take place in Brazil. 
On a visit to London to speak at the South Bank Centre's Festival Brazil, part of the London Literature Festival, Socrates said the job of national team coach brought with it huge non-football pressures. 
"To be coach of Brazil is as important as the president of the country, the people should elect him," added the former midfielder, who won 60 caps for his country. 
"As the coach is as important as the president, he has to manage the expectations of the people. 
"If he at any moment stops or doesn't correspond with these expectations, people will be very unhappy."

Socrates captained Brazil at the 1982 World Cup in Spain. The team, featuring the likes of Zico and Falcao, failed to win the trophy but is remembered across the world as one of the most thrilling sides football has ever seen. 
Ironically, the 1982 tournament was the mid-point of a 24-year drought between Brazilian appearances in the World Cup final, which ended in the United States in 1994 when Dunga, a defender, captained the side to a penalty shoot-out victory over Italy after a hugely disappointing final. 


Socrates played for Brazil at the 1982 and 1986 World Cups


Socrates suggested that Dunga's emphasis on results rather than style was not the true Brazilian way, and had restricted the team in South Africa this summer, culminating in their quarter-final exit at the hands of eventual runners-up the Netherlands. 
"Brazilians are very creative and they way this team was, it was not like that," he reflected. 
"It was very predictable - we don't do things correctly like Europeans, we like to improvise. 
"Football is an art and players should be allowed to show creativity. If the coach gives freedom to the players to play the way they know how, they can do it. 
"If [painters] Vincent van Gogh and Edgar Degas had known when they were doing their work the level of recognition that they were going to have, they would not have done them the same. You have to enjoy doing the art and not think 'will I win?'".

----------


## Giggs

*Former Italy Captain Fabio Cannavaro Fears For John Terry's England Future*



Former Italy captain and 2006 World Cup winner Fabio Cannavaro claims that England centre-back John Terry could be dropped from the England squad. 

Terry and coach Fabio Capello reportedly clashed during England's disappointing World Cup campaign in South Africa. The Chelsea defender suggested that the players were ready to talk to the Italian over his tactics and team selection.

However, the duo patched up their differences and Terry kept his place in the England starting line-up, but Italy legend Cannavaro, who played under Capello at his former club Juventus, now says that the 29-year-old should fear for his future.

"My thoughts are that John Terry won't be on the team sheet," Cannavaro told the _Daily Star Sunday_. "You don't cross Fabio and he won't want anybody disrupting his tournament again."

The former Real Madrid centre-back continued: "It was absolutely the correct decision for the English FA to keep Fabio on. He can make this England team his own now - and I would actually make them the favourites for Euro 2012.

"When he joined Real Madrid he brought a lot of players in the first season, like myself and Ruud van Nistelrooy, and the result was instant success, but internationally it takes time to build your own team.

"I don't want to speak for Fabio but I'd be surprised if more than five of the players who started against Germany start the opening game of Euro 2012.

"For me, the only two players that can be guaranteed to start in 2012 are Ashley Cole and Wayne Rooney.


"By then Fabio will have had enough time to build his own team and I think it will be unrecognisable compared to what it was at the World Cup.


"Spain will be there but if Fabio gets rid of egos, I think England will see exactly why it was a good decision to keep him on."

----------


## AnWaR

*North Korea's football 'flops' have been given a six-hour verbal roasting in front of hundreds of government officials for not winning the World Cup. Coach Kim Jong-Hun, 53, was made to work on a building site and expelled from the Workers' Party of Korea.* 


*Full story: Daily Star*

----------


## Santi

> *North Korea's football 'flops' have been given a six-hour verbal roasting in front of hundreds of government officials for not winning the World Cup. Coach Kim Jong-Hun, 53, was made to work on a building site and expelled from the Workers' Party of Korea.* 
> 
> 
> *Full story: Daily Star*


ithu satyam thanne aano... :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AnWaR

> ithu satyam thanne aano...


avar brazilinodu atrem pidichu ninnath thanne world cup jayicha pole kanande!!

onnum allel n korea alle?

----------


## Santi

> avar brazilinodu atrem pidichu ninnath thanne world cup jayicha pole kanande!!
> 
> onnum allel n korea alle?


enikku viswasikkan kaziyunilla ...fake news aayirikkum....... :Dry:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> *North Korea's football 'flops' have been given a six-hour verbal roasting in front of hundreds of government officials for not winning the World Cup. Coach Kim Jong-Hun, 53, was made to work on a building site and expelled from the Workers' Party of Korea.* 
> 
> 
> *Full story: Daily Star*



Ivanmaare ella sportsil ninnum ban cheyyanam... :Ban:

----------


## Baazigar

Ghana Germany match replay innu kandu.. ee kaliyilum Ghanakkarude goal  akenda oru header ethir teamukar (Philip lahm ) kai kondu thaduthu.  Avarude bhagyakkedu kondu referee kandilla.. 

Appol ee world cupil moonnu matchukalil ghanakkarude goal kai kondu  thadayappettu.. Adyam Australia.. Pinne Germany.. Pinne Uruguay..  Germanyudethu referee kandilla.. mattethu randum red card..
Ithu goal aayirunnenkil/allenkil red card koduthirunnenkil Ghana/England/Germany/Argentina teamukalude vidhi mattonnayene..

----------

